# BRISBANE - 2032 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXV Olympiad bids



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> Cohosting doesn't strike me as odd if the cities are close (say BA and Montevideo). But it does require some additional work.
> 
> LA is hosting the WC but no games are even being played in LA. Likewise LA hosts the 2028 Olympics but large numbers of events are in Long Beach (a city of 500K people 15 miles away) and Anaheim, Carson, Inglewood, Pasadena and smaller cities will have venues as well. Soccer will be largely hosted in SJ and the Bay Area, 350 miles away.
> 
> I assume each of these cities will sign some form of agreement to abide by IOC and US standards of various kinds.


Yes, events do get shared for the games, but my point is that doesn't qualify them to be called "co-hosted" as Knitemplar seems to suggest. 

Certain factors mean some events get moved, soccer is the main one for nearly all Olympics for reasons I've already mentioned.

Non-pool watersports are the other when a city is not on the coast, Savannah hosted sailing in 1996 due to Atlanta being inland, and yes Stockholm hosted Equestrian in '56 because Aus quarantine laws would have meant international horses would have had to arrive and stay in quarantine for a period of time that would have been detrimental for training schedules in the lead up to the games. 

But that is FAR from considering any previous Olympics to have been "co-hosted".


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

double


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

IMO For historical reasons, Athens should be the only home of the Olympics and the world should congregate there every 4 years. Cities purely want to stage the games for egotiscal reasons. Building infrastrucure solely for a 2 week event is an utter waste of money. Fortunately, after Rio, the message is sinking in: the Olympic Games ruin a city. The only things the Games change, are littering the cityscape with big white elephants that become rat holes and leaving a city in financial ruin. It is encouraging to see that more cities are becoming sensible by turning their backs to the blood sucking IOC and giving the Games the cold shoulder.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Sainton said:


> IMO For historical reasons, Athens should be the only home of the Olympics and the world should congregate there every 4 years. Cities purely want to stage the games for egotiscal reasons. Building infrastrucure solely for a 2 week event is an utter waste of money. Fortunately, after Rio, the message is sinking in: the Olympic Games ruin a city. The only things the Games change, are littering the cityscape with big white elephants that become rat holes and leaving a city in financial ruin. It is encouraging to see that more cities are becoming sensible by turning their backs to the blood sucking IOC and giving the Games the cold shoulder.


You are largely right, but seem to have missed the last few years of vigorous steps to correct those problems.

No one doubts that Athens, Rio, London, Tokyo and others were financial disasters that required building of facilities that are of doubtful LT viability. Even worse in the authoritarian countries. Even fanciful accounting has left many with losses in the 10's of billions.

But the new idea is to aim at cities that already have the facilities in place; or even better cities where private parties entirely fund the Games and the city has nothing but formal responsibilities (basically to cooperate and not try to make themselves rich from the participants and visitors).

Los Angeles will likely make money but it doesn't matter since it is privately managed. Future hosts will be worked with and chosen based on minimization of wasted funds and efforts as well as potential revenues.

If you really want to improve profitability: have all Games be privately managed and funded; make sure cities are paid full value for facilities rented and services provided; drastically reduce the number of athletes that have no chance of winning; reduce the number of "sports"; bring in professional sales, marketing, media, etc., expertise. It will be interesting to watch this happening.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Melbourne is not a city that would have white elephants or have to spend billions on new stadiums. 

Look at what is here already.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> Melbourne is not a city that would have white elephants or have to spend billions on new stadiums.
> 
> Look at what is here already.
> 
> ...


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> tower_dan said:
> 
> 
> > Melbourne is not a city that would have white elephants or have to spend billions on new stadiums.
> ...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> pesto said:
> 
> 
> > BRICS, Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa...
> ...


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> tower_dan said:
> 
> 
> > The future starts now; the harvest comes 20 or 40 years out and keeps on giving.
> ...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> pesto said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and in 40 years when the cities have established middle classes, infrastructure that doesn't leave the haves and have-nots separated by vast divides and established systems in place to guarantee successful games for both the host nation and the IOC then yes, go crazy in these parts of the world.
> ...


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

pesto said:


> So Bach is quite gung-ho on BA holding an Olympics. Of course, this is 14 years out so it gives plenty of time for analyzing needs and addressing them. Clearly this is one of the benefits of getting 2024/28 done at the same time.
> 
> Argentina is about 45M people, so it's only a moderate sized country. But BA metro is 14M people, which is large compared to many bid cities. It could share some events with Montevideo, I suppose.


Bach is just doing what Samaranch always used to do. He purrs in the ears of interested cities, telling them what they want to hear, getting their hopes up. All for the purpose of spreading the influence of the Olympic movement and filling its coffers with more money.

You shouldn't have to be a Los Angeles-sized city to host an Olympic Games. Of course Buenos Aires could host an Olympic Games, but deep down, there isn't much in it for the IOC to go to Argentina, or back to South America at all, following the poor example that was Rio. With very few exceptions, there are only three regions where the Olympics will give the IOC the most benefit: North America, Western Europe, and Eastern Asia/Australia. That's why it's only natural that you're seeing serious interest in 2032 onwards from places like Brisbane, Toronto and the Rhine-Ruhr region.

Bach talks a big game, publicly encouraging bids from Indonesia, India, Egypt and North Korea, but in reality, he knows that the possibility of those places hosting the big show are slim to none. That's why they're starting to throw the much smaller and more manageable Youth Olympic Games at these other regions, so that they can have a bone to play with and not be sad about not getting the main event.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Sportsfan said:


> Bach is just doing what Samaranch always used to do. He purrs in the ears of interested cities, telling them what they want to hear, getting their hopes up. All for the purpose of spreading the influence of the Olympic movement and filling its coffers with more money.
> 
> You shouldn't have to be a Los Angeles-sized city to host an Olympic Games. Of course Buenos Aires could host an Olympic Games, but deep down, there isn't much in it for the IOC to go to Argentina, or back to South America at all, following the poor example that was Rio. With very few exceptions, there are only three regions where the Olympics will give the IOC the most benefit: North America, Western Europe, and Eastern Asia/Australia. That's why it's only natural that you're seeing serious interest in 2032 onwards from places like Brisbane, Toronto and the Rhine-Ruhr region.
> 
> Bach talks a big game, publicly encouraging bids from Indonesia, India, Egypt and North Korea, but in reality, he knows that the possibility of those places hosting the big show are slim to none. That's why they're starting to throw the much smaller and more manageable Youth Olympic Games at these other regions, so that they can have a bone to play with and not be sad about not getting the main event.


Wow, a Samaranch sighting. Next will be Avery Brundage or maybe Ramses II. :lol:

For sure part of the job of Head Honcho is to make nice and never say no, especially in any direct fashion. And I would assume that BA will have to show projected earnings like anyone else and they may or may not be as good as, say, China or India.

But I'm not sure how he plans on getting more money out of BA. 

Toronto, Brisbane and Rhine-Ruhr are possible. But Europe is a relatively slow-growing market and as I recall the R-R bid had about 10 cities involved; N. America has 2028; and Australia is a small market nearly in the same area of the world as China and India.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> Wow, a Samaranch sighting. Next will be Avery Brundage or maybe Ramses II. :lol:
> 
> For sure part of the job of Head Honcho is to make nice and never say no, especially in any direct fashion. And I would assume that BA will have to show projected earnings like anyone else and they may or may not be as good as, say, China or India.
> 
> ...


A small domestic market yes, but it is also a very SAFE market which can pull far more than its weight when it comes to the economy, sporting ability, global recognition etc and is within 4-5 hours of half the worlds population timezone-wise. 

You can get a hefty Asian audience watching a game hosted in Oz more than Europe or the Americas whos timezones don't alight with the waking house of most of Asia. 

If it came to a far fetched-risky bid by Mumbai or Jakarta vs an easy, safe and practical bid by Aus I really don't think the developing south Asian nations would really stand a chance. 

The timezones line up relatively well for advertising etc without being a PR risk with images of cities divided by walls and have/have-nots like in Rio and South Africa. 

2032 is just TOO SOON for South Asia or any developing nation.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> A small domestic market yes, but it is also a very SAFE market which can pull far more than its weight when it comes to the economy, sporting ability, global recognition etc and is within 4-5 hours of half the worlds population timezone-wise.
> 
> You can get a hefty Asian audience watching a game hosted in Oz more than Europe or the Americas whos timezones don't alight with the waking house of most of Asia.
> 
> ...


You already read out the Brisbane (or SEQ) bid a few pages back, as have others, due to the costs and scattered venues. So I assume you mean Melbourne?

If so, I already said Melbourne looks promising; it's just a matter of showing the revenue projections and facilities and see how they compare with the other countries. 

Being near China or India is a two-edged sword. Once you agree that it's good to be near them, why not just go there? China has already hosted an Olympics 24 years earlier and India may be a risk worth taking either in 2032 or 2036.

Maybe BA in 2032 and Mumbai 2036?


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> You already read out the Brisbane (or SEQ) bid a few pages back, as have others, due to the costs and scattered venues. *So I assume you mean Melbourne?*


Yes I do, I just didn't want to be that blunt haha

The AOC seems to want to push Brisbane as our next bid, in my eyes that's just foolish. 

Brisbane has minimal internatinal appeal or recognision. It's a big city yes, but on a world sage its a small fish. The Atlanta of Oz if you will. 



pesto said:


> Being near China or India is a two-edged sword. Once you agree that it's good to be near them, why not just go there? *China has already hosted an Olympics 24 years earlier* and India may be a risk worth taking either in 2032 or 2036.
> 
> Maybe BA in 2032 and Mumbai 2036?


Actually, they are hosting in 2022. So giving China 3 Olympic within 24 years is a big ask. (2008,2022, _2032_) not going to happen. 

As I said, East Asia will have had 3 consecutive Olympics (PeyonChang, Tokyo, Beijing) It will be very hard to justify bringing the games back to the same countries within a decade. 

Melbourne gives (relatively) the same timezone audience but still sharing it around globally. 

Again, India, not til the 50s. just won't happen by 2032, too soon.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't count the winter games; that's not the Olympics.

LOL. The Atlanta comment is pretty accurate. It's sort of an invisible city when it comes to sports. Everyone knows they have a team but no one cares much. (Sorry, Atlanta fans, this is not a knock on Atlanta but on sports fans from other areas.).


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> *I don't count the winter games; that's not the Olympics.
> *
> LOL. The Atlanta comment is pretty accurate. It's sort of an invisible city when it comes to sports. Everyone knows they have a team but no one cares much. (Sorry, Atlanta fans, this is not a knock on Atlanta but on sports fans from other areas.).


But the IOC does consider them Olympics, just a different class of games being summer/winter.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Melbourne awarded a 3rd A-League soccer team and announces a 15,000 stadium to be built by 2020. - Rugby Sevens could be chosen as an Olympic event like in 2016 and a 15,000 venue woud suit perfectly. This also reaffirms my earlier statement that even without a WC or Olympics Melbourne's demand for sporting infrastructure is insatiable. 

There would be no white elephants here.



RMB2007 said:


> http://www.austadiums.com/news/news.php?id=600


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

pesto said:


> LOL. The Atlanta comment is pretty accurate. It's sort of an invisible city when it comes to sports. Everyone knows they have a team but no one cares much. (Sorry, Atlanta fans, this is not a knock on Atlanta but on sports fans from other areas.).


Not any more


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

tower_dan said:


> Melbourne awarded a 3rd A-League soccer team and announces a 15,000 stadium to be built by 2020. - Rugby Sevens could be chosen as an Olympic event like in 2016 and a 15,000 venue woud suit perfectly.


It's an annoyance of mine the IOC voted to introduce 7s but weren't flexible enough to include it in London's programme, instead introducing it in a non-Rugby country four years later. Ah well.

As for the venue, it's a cute little stadium but with Australia being a big Rugby country I'd hope they'd go for one of the bigger stadiums in Melbourne. I'd go for the 30k Rectangular Stadium. 7s in Rio was awesome, in Australia it'd be a hot ticket. I'm sure it'd sell out. LA (where they play some kind of Rugby with helmets ) is hosting Rugby in a 30k stadium for 2028, so surely Melbourne can manage the same!

An extra 15k stadium could be handy for temporary conversion to host another sport (Pentathlon maybe?), or split to host a couple of smaller sports, or just use it for early round football matches.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

shivtim said:


> Not any more


Congratulations for the win and great attendance! 

But this was barely noticed by the average American sports fan. Even the old glory days of the Braves are barely remembered due to their being in Atlanta rather than, say, Boston, NY, Chicago, Philly, LA, Dallas, SF.

I'm not saying that Atlanta doesn't deserve attention; just that it doesn't get much.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

I'll give you that. But in the context of this thread, I think what's been going on with Atlanta United has significantly raised the status of Atlanta on the international sports stage. Most people around the world don't care about MLB or NFL or college football, but they do care about futbol/soccer. There has been a significant amount of international coverage of Atlanta United.
As far as importance toward any city's Olympics bid, I'm not sure it matters much. After all, Atlanta was already awarded an Olympics. International reputation as a sports city doesn't seem to matter as long as you have the venues and/or are willing and able to build new ones.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

shivtim said:


> I'll give you that. But in the context of this thread, I think what's been going on with Atlanta United has significantly raised the status of Atlanta on the international sports stage. Most people around the world don't care about MLB or NFL or college football, but they do care about futbol/soccer. There has been a significant amount of international coverage of Atlanta United.
> As far as importance toward any city's Olympics bid, I'm not sure it matters much. After all, Atlanta was already awarded an Olympics. International reputation as a sports city doesn't seem to matter as long as you have the venues and/or are willing and able to build new ones.


Atlanta got the games BEFORE 1998 (when the major IOC corruption scandal broke) and bribes and schmoozing of delegates played a big part in a winning cities bid.

Having said that, Atlanta in 1996 did rank very highly on the IOC evaluation of cities infrastructure and facilities so for a 1996 bid, well done, but I doubt a bid by Atlanta would stand up today.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Facilities ready to go as of 2018. 14 years for expansions and refurbs should the need arise. (all images from google earth)

Based on events at 2020 games and the capacity of those venues. 

MCG - 100,000 main stadium, Opening and Closing Ceremonies, Athletics


Marvel Stadium - 56,000, Football Finals, Rugby 7s Finals


Rod Laver Arena - 16,000, Swimming (was sucessfully converted into an Olympic size swimming pool for the 2007 FINA World Championships) 


Melbourne Arena - 10,500, multiple events (Combat events Karate/Judo/boxing etc) PLUS - Tennis Medal Finals. 


Margaret Court Arena - 7,500, Weighlifting events and badminton, gymanstics (possibly need another venue if schedule is too full)


State Hockey Centre - 8,000, Field Hockey (expansion with temp stands for Games likely) 


Melbourne Sports and Aquatic Centre - 1,500 indoor pool, 3,000 outdoor pool. Diving, Synchronised Swimming and Water Polo (all non-swimming events) 


Flemington Racecourse - Equestrian Events. 


Remainder of Melboune Park - 2 x 5,000+ courts (one compelte one UC) and 18 match courts. 


AAMI Park - 33,000, Football, Rugby 7s, Pentathlon. 


Holden Centre, 7,200 Fencing, 3x3 Basketball, Sports Climbing


Albert Park (AKA Melbourne Grand Prix track) - Temporary Stands, Road cycling (also a Golf course, Lakeside Stadium and MSCA are located within the park forming a sporting cluster)


Melbouren Exhibition Centre - Table Tennis and skateboarding


Lakeside Stadium - 12,000, archery, shooting.


Princes Park - 22,000 (expanded to 30,000) Softball and baseball (converted for games)


Not Pictures but catered for:
*Golf *- Numerous World Class Country Clubs along Mornington Peninsula
*Football* - Matches shared across Oz until finals. 
*Triathalon, Marathon, Race Walk etc* - Melbourne Botanical Gardens and surrounds, Brighton/St Kilda Beaches etc. 
*Mountain biking* - Dandenong Ranges
*Sailing* and *Sufring* to take place in Torquay (home of RipCurl Pro) with temporary seating

Facilities requiring mild to significant investment or temporary structures.
*Beach Volleyball *- Temporary structure
*Slalom* and *Rowing* events possibly full build of temporary facilities. 
*BMX* - Facility needed
*Track Cycling* - Olympic level Velodrome needed
*Basketball* and *Volleyball* - Could be incorporated into some of the above venues if schedule allows or new boutique 20,000 arena which will likely be needed for local teams by 2032.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

WOw. Great stuff Melbourne. Could totally work.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It absolutely could. But there's a reason why the President of the Australian Olympic Committee (also an IOC member) is putting Brisbane forward rather than Melbourne (which has so much ready already), and that's the weather...



> "The difficulty in Australia now of bidding is that the IOC has a requirement that you have to host the Summer Games in July-August," Coates said.
> 
> "Sydney was September-October and Melbourne was November-December so really it's only Brisbane for us, unless you have a special exception and it's hard for the IOC to make exceptions for us when they don't make exceptions for Middle East countries."


https://www.sbs.com.au/news/australia-reaffirm-interest-in-future-olympic-bid

I know tower_dan was dismissive of this last time I raised it, but sadly (and it is sadly from my pov), this is a real hurdle. The IOC have shown no inclination that they're willing to "do a FIFA" and, in this case, move the Summer Games to the Northern Hemisphere's Winter.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

RobH said:


> The IOC have shown no inclination that they're willing to "do a FIFA" and, in this case, move the Summer Games to the Northern Hemisphere's Winter.


And to add on to this point, the reason it is so hard to reschedule the Olympics is that it means blowing up the annual schedule of 28 different sports that the IOC does not control. FIFA is in control of football and can force the clubs around the world to accept international breaks. The IOC cannot do that.

And then there are the inevitable financial losses that broadcasters would endure. I know Australians don't care if northern hemisphere broadcasters lose a few hundred million dollars covering the Olympics, but both broadcasters like NBC and the IOC care a lot.

I think Melbourne's best chance is to hope they get a Los Angeles 1984 situation where no one else bids. Between no summer Olympics and a summer Olympics in an inopportune time of the year the IOC would choose the latter option.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Nacre said:


> And to add on to this point, the reason it is so hard to reschedule the Olympics is that it means blowing up the annual schedule of 28 different sports that the IOC does not control. FIFA is in control of football and can force the clubs around the world to accept international breaks. The IOC cannot do that.
> 
> And then there are the inevitable financial losses that broadcasters would endure. I know Australians don't care if northern hemisphere broadcasters lose a few hundred million dollars covering the Olympics, but both broadcasters like NBC and the IOC care a lot.
> 
> I think Melbourne's best chance is to hope they get a Los Angeles 1984 situation where no one else bids. Between no summer Olympics and a summer Olympics in an inopportune time of the year the IOC would choose the latter option.


Sounds pretty accurate. But the 1984 situation won't help Melbourne because:

1. there seem to be viable bidders that can be ready by 2032; and
2. if there aren't you go to LA again. :lol:


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree it could be a stumbling block, but at the same time, complete non-leaniance on shifting even a month and refusing legitimate bids is very short-sighted. 

For example:

*South Africa *has more mild winters than Victoria but that also coincides with the wettest time of the year from May to Aug. 

*Mumbai/Delhi* have their wettest months from June-Aug with up to 22 days of the month seeing rain. and temps in the high 20s/30s would make for an unbearably humid games. 

*Buenos Aires* has a very similar average time as Melbourne during winter... the list goes on. 

Does that mean the games just circulate between a few pristine nations who have a warm and dry July/Aug? The climate/timing is the lease of a cities problems over their actual ability to deliver the games. 

On top of that, Melbourne is VERY hot in the summer so a spring/autumn games were always going to make more sense. 

A late April/Early May games isn't a complete stretch, Olympics only last 2 weeks and most events in that are scheduled within the first or second half. (ie swimming early, cycling on the tail end etc) So assuming all these different codes need to shut down like it will be months and months is stretching it a bit. 

Also, with climate change, Melbourne's late autumn looks set to be even milder by 2032.

RE the Middle East hosting the games. Climate is the LEAST of their problems, as we have seen with Qatar. 

1) the only real time the Middle East could host is late in the year towards Xmas and that just won't happen. Oz bids are much more of a moderate shift than a full-blown upending of the Olympic calendar. A hurdle yes, but if Melb can host for $2 billion and Brisbane needs $8 billion in federal funding that in itself becomes a much bigger hurdle. As I've said before, even rich countries that can afford it still want their tax dollars spent wisely not just thrown around. I think most Aussies would rather not have the games at all than have a multi-billion blowout on a second-tier city that won't do anything overly memorable or impressive. 

2) Human rights abuses for migrants who will inevitably build the Olympic facilities and the treatment in general of women, gays, etc goes against all the IOC creed. 

Female athletes were very little when doing their events, say long-jump or marathon, to streamline their body (which they have every right to). can you imagine dozens of women being allowed to freely run the streets of Riyadh or Doha or god forbid Tehran for the marathon or triathlon in nothing but a skin-tight tank top and short shorts?

3) The middle east would bring with it a new wave of boycotts not seen since the 80s because of their a) stance against Israel, b) inter-region political instability, (Iran v Saudi, the Qatar blockade etc) and security would be a HUGE concern for athletes from western nations.

_OFFICIAL OLYMPIC CONTRACT WORDING SECTION 13

Pursuant to their obligations under §13.1, the Host City, the Host NOC and the OCOG shall, in
their activities related to the organisation of the Games:
a. *prohibit any form of discrimination *with regard to a country or a person on grounds of *race, colour, sex, sexual orientation*, language, *religion, political* or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status ; _

I'm sorry, and this is not racism, its just fact, There are *no* Middle Eastern Countries that fulfil all those anti-discrimination requirements. Like i said, climate and time of year are the least of their barriers to hosting. 



pesto said:


> Sounds pretty accurate. But the 1984 situation won't help Melbourne because:
> 
> 1. t*here seem to be viable bidders* that can be ready by 2032; and
> 2. if there aren't you go to LA again. :lol:


Firstly, they would NEVER do a back to back games in the same city, in the case of a Hurricane Katrina disaster hitting the host city in the leadup to the games, maybe, but seeing as the host will be announced years in advance there is no instance where simply awarding a double bill games to LA would even remotely make sense. 

And whos to say they will WANT to host back to back games, even if they have everything in place from 4 years prior, the security and other associated costs would still be upwards of a billion $$. 

The games draw a lot of non-sports fans partly because seeing what a country does with its Opening and CLosing ceremonies etc, if you are just rehashing the same city 4 years down the line then the "wonder" drawcard diminshes. (another reason I am against a single, permanent host city) 

Let's take a look at these "viable" candidates based on the list above:

*Australia (Brisbane or Melbourne) *- Highly likely for many reasons. Melbourne preparedness and international status as a global city, timing could be a slight hiccup, Brisbane or Weather and AOC support but unlikely to set anyone's imagination on fire (AKA Atlanta 2.0).

*Colombia (Bogota) *- Too soon, significant development needed - 2050's potential host - not the most transparent nation RE govt spending and awarding of contracts for Olympic builds etc. 

*Egypt (Cairo) *- Too soon, significant development needed - 2050's potential host - infringes on the "prohibits any form of discrimination" clause of the Host City Contract. 

*India (New Delhi or Mumbai)* - Too soon, significant development needed - 2050's potential host - WOuld need to account for moving games out of wet season. 

*Indonesia (Jakarta) *- Too soon, significant development needed - 2050's potential host.

*Korea (Pyongyang – Seoul) *- Co-host games won't happen - ESPECIALLY with N. Korea, also too many East Asia games too close together. (2018, 2020, 2022)

*Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur)* - Another potential host, pulled off a decent Comm Games in 98, has been modernising steadily for about 20 years. 

*Morocco (Casablanca)	*- Possible but I feel a huge amount of investment to build white elephants would be a high possibility and they should focus more on a FIFA WC with Iberia. 

*New Zealand (Auckland)* - Not likely to be able to support a games. Only 1.5 million people city, big ask for a small nation. 

*Qatar (Doha) *- FIFA 2022... need I say more. - 

*Singapore (Singapore) *- Too small a nation to pull off an Olympics. 

*South Africa (Johannesburg or Capetown or Durban)* - Too soon, FIFA 2010 showed us that SA needs to raise the bar before its awarded another major international event. - Woudl need to move to drier months RE June-Aug wet season. 

*Thailand (Bangkok) *- This could be a potential by 2032 if continued developments persist. Still more likely a 2040s candidate than early 2030s methinks. 

*UAE (Abu Dhabi or Dubai)* - Has the funds and ability to build all venues but that would result in all being white elephants and winding up as another Athens post games, Woudl have to take place around Xmas... 



Nacre said:


> And to add on to this point, the reason it is so hard to reschedule the Olympics is that it means blowing up the annual schedule of 28 different sports that the IOC does not control. *FIFA is in control of football and can force the clubs around the world to accept international breaks*. The IOC cannot do that.


Not true at all, a number of national football association are seeking compensation from FIFA for the loss in Revenue form delaying their own local football tournaments for a Nov/Dec WC. 



Nacre said:


> *And then there are the inevitable financial losses that broadcasters would endure. I know Australians don't care if northern hemisphere broadcasters lose a few hundred million dollars covering the Olympics, but both broadcasters like NBC and the IOC care a lot.*


What losses? The Sydney Olympics were the most watched event of the year globally in 2000 despite the later schedule, the time of year is a much smaller issue than it is made out to be. 

The Olympics will ALWAYS draw global attention.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

An impressive amount of work. 

But we still go back to the size of the audience that the Australian bid would deliver. That's critical for the IOC and it's hard to see why they would knowingly lose much of the US and European market while ignoring the only significant markets in the area.

But we really have to see what NBC and friends come up with for audience share and demographics after their talks with the leading candidates. If Asia is not ready for 2032, then maybe BA for 2032 and India for 2036? 

But my guess is that both FIFA and the IOC would like to get to Asia NOW, since this is when brand loyalties are being established and the advertisers are eager to pay large sums for large audiences.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> An impressive amount of work.
> 
> But* we still go back to the size of the audience that the Australian bid would deliver.* That's critical for the IOC and it's hard to see why they would knowingly lose much of the US and European market while ignoring the only significant markets in the area.
> 
> ...


You keep going on about viewing figures as if an Oz bid would deliver less than half the numbers of a bid from Europe or America. 

Screen Shot 2018-12-20 at 10.18.03 

As you can see Olympics DOMINATE the chart regardless of where they are held. 

Ditto with the Winter Games and FIFA WC no matter what they are going to have a large audience, its the memory and narrative around the games that will have a bigger impact on the reputation of the event. 

ie Qatar 2022 will no doubt be a highly viewed tournament, but its ongoing legacy will be the controversy that surrounded it. 

In fact, the only other event in that chart that isn't an Olympics or WC is the Cricket WC when it was held in Aus and NZ... so that whole argument doesn't really hold up in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Rixos (Nov 3, 2018)

Kuala Lumpur :banana:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> You keep going on about viewing figures as if an Oz bid would deliver less than half the numbers of a bid from Europe or America.
> 
> As you can see Olympics DOMINATE the chart regardless of where they are held.
> 
> ...


So, to make it less contentious, let's talk about 2028. Say your firm is one of three finalists for the 100M contract to manage marketing for the 2028 Olympics. If you win the bid, you will become the most likely to be next CEO of your firm with annual income of about 15M; if you lose, you stay as a mid-level manager who "can't win the big ones" or just quit and look for employment elsewhere.

Would your presentation feature expressions like "it doesn't matter what we do"? 

Or would you say that we don't need to worry about viewers since they are going to watch anyway, so forget the events, meetings, athletes on tour, feature stories, posed photos with national leaders and movie stars, views of Hollywood, Beverly Hills, Santa Monica beach, Malibu, surfers, etc..?

Or, changing the example, would you tell Larry Page and Sergey Brin that they are rich enough and ought to layback and just kind of watch things develop and let Apple and Microsoft and Facebook do their thing?

You would if you were hoping to retire as of tomorrow. Otherwise, you would talk about how you planned to break all records.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> So, to make it less contentious, let's talk about 2028. Say your firm is one of three finalists for the 100M contract to manage marketing for the 2028 Olympics. If you win the bid, you will become the most likely to be next CEO of your firm with annual income of about 15M; if you lose, you stay as a mid-level manager who "can't win the big ones" or just quit and look for employment elsewhere.
> 
> Would your presentation feature expressions like "it doesn't matter what we do"?
> 
> ...


I never said the effort would be put in and the best efforts made obviously it would, you're using exaggerated hypothetical examples to further your position and ignoring facts put in front of you. 

The point I was making is that you're claiming an Oz Olympics would significantly hinder all viewer figures simply because it isn't in North America or Asia when that clearly isn't the case. 

The stats show that location has virtually no impact on the viewing figures for Olympics or FIFA WC. 

Obviously, every event hopes to break the records of previous games but geographic location plays no real part in that.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> I never said the effort would be put in and the best efforts made obviously it would, you're using exaggerated hypothetical examples to further your position and ignoring facts put in front of you.
> 
> The point I was making is that you're claiming an Oz Olympics would significantly hinder all viewer figures simply because it isn't in North America or Asia when that clearly isn't the case.
> 
> ...


That's not what I said. I have said that Australia has a lot of nice facilities but it is not clear their revenue numbers will impress the IOC when compared to other Asian countries. Maybe they will and maybe they won't; I don't know the spending patterns, growth and demographics well enough to say. 

But I do know that the financial and investment press is full of discussions of India's phenomenal growth rate, burgeoning middle class, interest in sports, etc. Or, more generally, PWC predicts that by 2030: China, US, India, Indonesia, Japan are the top 5 economies in the world, with Australia in 23rd, behind Pakistan, Thailand and Korea in Asia.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

On a related note, I see that Bach is backing away from social issues, saying that the IOC can't be the driver for social change throughout the world and that other institutions are better able to address that kind of change.

I won't name names but some of those benefitting could be among the likely 2032 bidders.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> That's not what I said. I have said that Australia has a lot of nice facilities but it is not clear their revenue numbers will impress the IOC when compared to other Asian countries. Maybe they will and maybe they won't; I don't know the spending patterns, growth and demographics well enough to say.
> 
> But I do know that the financial and investment press is full of discussions of India's phenomenal growth rate, burgeoning middle class, interest in sports, etc. Or, more generally, PWC predicts that by 2030: China, US, India, Indonesia, Japan are the top 5 economies in the world, with Australia in 23rd, behind Pakistan, Thailand and Korea in Asia.


Well, you can take from predictions what you will, the Centre for Economics and Business Research in London has Australia reaching top 10 economies by 2030. 

And again, size of economy alone means nothing, Nigeria, Iran and Saudia Arabia are also ranked higher on that list but would have no chance of hosting games. 



pesto said:


> On a related note, I see that Bach is backing away from social issues, saying that the IOC can't be the driver for social change throughout the world and that other institutions are better able to address that kind of change.
> 
> I won't name names but some of those benefitting could be among the likely 2032 bidders.


I think you're reading that sentiment wrong.

It wouldn't mean the IOC will be more lenient of countries/cities with social issues, it would more likely mean they aren't going to allow cities to use the games as their reasoning for saying targeting income inequality, crime, living standards etc. ie, Rio 2016. 

Many cities have tried to use large events as an excuse to redevelop rundown parts of the city, increase public transport capacity etc. 

Before
*Candidate City:* "If we win the Games we plan to do this, and build that, clean up our streets and target poverty" 
*IOC: *"That sounds great heres games you can host in a decade"

Future:
*Candidate City:* "If we win the Games we plan to do this, and build that, clean up our streets and target poverty" 
*IOC: *"no, you do all that regardless of the games and THEN we will consider giving you a games"

Cities who use the games as a catalyst are the ones who end up losing the most. 

Rio has had nil benefit from everything they pumped into the games, the standard of living is the same, corruption is still rife, crime on the streets. 

Ditto with Athens, their plan to remake the city into a modern metropolis crashed and burned because the games didn't deliver what they had hoped and they had pinned so much on the success of that one event that its failure snowballed following 2004. 

Whereas London continually invests in mass transit and urban renewal, regardless of an Olympics, has seen Stratford flourish following 2012 with continued growth and investment.

The London Olympics were not profitable, but because the wider Olympic site is still in use, athletes village became housing and the wider area continues to be developed people don't put London 20112 in the failed bin as they did with Rio and Athens. 

The Olympics should never be a catalyst for social change, cities shoudl be aiming for social change and improved standards of living regardless of a onceevery 4 year event.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> Well, you can take from predictions what you will, the Centre for Economics and Business Research in London has Australia reaching top 10 economies by 2030.
> 
> And again, size of economy alone means nothing, Nigeria, Iran and Saudia Arabia are also ranked higher on that list but would have no chance of hosting games.
> -------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> tower_dan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can take from predictions what you will, the Centre for Economics and Business Research in London has Australia reaching top 10 economies by 2030.
> ...


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> pesto said:
> 
> 
> > Having looked into it, one was based on GDP the other PPP so both right in own respects.
> ...


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

tower_dan said:


> Ditto with Athens, their plan to remake the city into a modern metropolis crashed and burned because the games didn't deliver what they had hoped and they had pinned so much on the success of that one event that its failure snowballed following 2004.


If Athens succeeded one thing with the games, it was that the city became a truly modern metropolis. Several huge projects like the brand new airport, the 2 new state of the art metro lines, the 2 new tram lines, the ring road and the unification of all the archaeological sites downtown couldn't be completed without the pressure and the deadlines of the 2004 games. Let alone the redesign of all 4 major squares, the new lighting system of the main landmarks like Acropolis, extended renovations of the big museums and also hundred of minor projects in the neighbourhoods. The games of Athens were successful and took place in a 100% ready and functional city, without problems at all during those days. What followed the period 2005-2010 with the bad management of the venues, is another story of course.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> If Athens succeeded one thing with the games, it was that the city became a truly modern metropolis. Several huge projects like the brand new airport, the 2 new state of the art metro lines, the 2 new tram lines, the ring road and the unification of all the archaeological sites downtown couldn't be completed without the pressure and the deadlines of the 2004 games. Let alone the redesign of all 4 major squares, the new lighting system of the main landmarks like Acropolis, extended renovations of the big museums and also hundred of minor projects in the neighbourhoods. The games of Athens were successful and took place in a 100% ready and functional city, without problems at all during those days. What followed the period 2005-2010 with the bad management of the venues, is another story of course.


Sorry, but if what you are saying is true then you are making the Games sound like even more of a disaster. That's the same story that the corrupt government and construction companies tell the abused taxpayers in every city.

If there was no real pubic interest in spending huge amounts on those projects, then perhaps the voters recognized that projects of that sort would be loaded with corruption and incompetence and the money should be kept away from the "Swiss bank account" crowd? Instead spend the money on schools, health, etc.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

pesto said:


> If there was no real pubic interest in spending huge amounts on those projects, then perhaps the voters recognized that projects of that sort would be loaded with corruption and incompetence and the money should be kept away from the "Swiss bank account" crowd? Instead spend the money on schools, health, etc.


The public interest for these projects was there even from the early 80's, but anyone that knows the greek reality knows well that due to the hardcore greek archaeological legislation (and not only), you cannot install even a simple bench in Athens without months of archaeological excavations taking place, let alone constructing a complete metro system, a semi-submerged ring road etc. What olympics did, it was a smart solution to this. So many projects were characterized as "emergency/olympic projects" due to the olympic deadlines from the IOC (and due to the obvious fear that the city, the whole country and the government would be ridiculed if the promised infrastructure didn't meet the deadlines for the games) and, thus, a solution was found in order to be constructed in a logical timeline. Projects that allowed Athens to change a page and become a modern metropolis; even today the Greeks when they talk about their city concerning the infrastructure (airport, metro, full suburban railway system etc), they have 2004 as a benchmark. 

Saying that the games didn't help the city to transform into a modern metropolis is a joke. Talking about transforming a city to its best, Athens is a prime example. What is not, for sure, is an example on how to take advantage of the olympic venues.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I'm right in saying Athens eschewed temporary venues because they didn't want anything to look cheap or underbaked for the homecoming Games. Remember, this was at a time when Atlanta received (somewhat unfair) criticisms of its venues and Athens went in the exact opposite direction as a result. This left them with a headache afterwards and no host city since has gone down this route, not even Beijing.

However, security costs were also astronomical as the first Summer Games to be awarded pre-9/11 but hosted post-9/11. The landscape changed overnight.

And by all accounts the Olympics had a transformative effect on the city so that's a huge positive. Furthermore, blaming the financial crisis that came later on the Games is a case of muddling up correlation and causation.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

potiz81 said:


> The public interest for these projects was there even from the early 80's, but anyone that knows the greek reality knows well that due to the hardcore greek archaeological legislation (and not only), you cannot install even a simple bench in Athens without months of archaeological excavations taking place, let alone constructing a complete metro system, a semi-submerged ring road etc. What olympics did, it was a smart solution to this. So many projects were characterized as "emergency/olympic projects" due to the olympic deadlines from the IOC (and due to the obvious fear that the city, the whole country and the government would be ridiculed if the promised infrastructure didn't meet the deadlines for the games) and, thus, a solution was found in order to be constructed in a logical timeline. Projects that allowed Athens to change a page and become a modern metropolis; even today the Greeks when they talk about their city concerning the infrastructure (airport, metro, full suburban railway system etc), they have 2004 as a benchmark.
> 
> Saying that the games didn't help the city to transform into a modern metropolis is a joke. Talking about transforming a city to its best, Athens is a prime example. What is not, for sure, is an example on how to take advantage of the olympic venues.


"It left a legacy of modernization that was worth any money that was taken from schools, hospitals, social services, etc." 

Really, the apologists make that same kind of argument in every city that has ever been ripped off by faulty construction, white elephants, powerful industrialists and their political tools, etc. 

The point is that it wasn't free: the money had to be taken from OTHER PROJECTS. This is the reason that the IOC finally changed their methods under pressure from every liberal and democratic institution in the world: governments, newspapers, the internet, social welfare organizations, sporting organizations, etc.. Undesired projects were being funded by corrupt politicians to the detriment of desperately needed projects.

Same for many other cities.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

pesto said:


> Really, the apologists make that same kind of argument in every city that has ever been ripped off by faulty construction, white elephants, powerful industrialists and their political tools, etc.
> 
> The point is that it wasn't free: the money had to be taken from OTHER PROJECTS.


This is a half-truth. 

The cost of building and operating a metro/subway system is less than the equivalent cost of building freeways and buying and operating cars - even self-driving cars. They also take up much less physical space and leave the streets open for pedestrians which in turn allows for higher density and greater efficiency of commercial enterprises such as retail stores. _With less money going to transit, businesses can reduce wages and/or consumers can spend more money on other things_ (like the theatre and luxury goods.) Either will increase the city's economic performance.

Consider education. Why would anyone spend money getting a degree when it provides no immediate benefit? Because a good degree in the sciences should improve their _future_ earnings.

Cities are justified in spending money on transit improvements, higher density housing and public recreational facilities because doing so increases real estate prices and worker productivity.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> If Athens succeeded one thing with the games, it was that the city became a truly modern metropolis. Several huge projects like the brand new airport, the 2 new state of the art metro lines, the 2 new tram lines, the ring road and the unification of all the archaeological sites downtown couldn't be completed without the pressure and the deadlines of the 2004 games. Let alone the redesign of all 4 major squares, the new lighting system of the main landmarks like Acropolis, extended renovations of the big museums and also hundred of minor projects in the neighbourhoods. The games of Athens were successful and took place in a 100% ready and functional city, without problems at all during those days. What followed the period 2005-2010 with the bad management of the venues, is another story of course.


Sorry, but if a city NEEDS to get an olympics to build all that stuff then how does every major city from Melbourne to Manchester have airports, mass transit metro systems etc etc?

Saying the games did that is a redirection of fact. 

If a city needs something you build it, cities can go into debt to build something for the long term benefit of the city at large, EVERY city does this with large infrastrcutre projects, but it isnt a problem becasue debt isnt bad as long as you can 1) pay it back, and 2) that debt fuels a rise in living standards, Public Transprtation etc that moves the city forward. 

Debt you cant pay back and spent on arenas in a city where not a lot happens sports wise isa fail on every level and hense why you are seing only LARGE, no more mid tier cities, apllying for the games. 

Having an olympics be the catalyst for the advancement of a city is a completly nul point, unless the demand is naturally there you dont need XYZ. 

The Greek govt used the games as an excuse to overspend on project that made them look good in the moment and justified it by saying it was for "the good of the games" which blinded people to the fact that Athens (and Greece) had no way of paying off any of these huge sums.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Nacre said:


> This is a half-truth.
> 
> The cost of building and operating a metro/subway system is less than the equivalent cost of building freeways and buying and operating cars - even self-driving cars. They also take up much less physical space and leave the streets open for pedestrians which in turn allows for higher density and greater efficiency of commercial enterprises such as retail stores. _With less money going to transit, businesses can reduce wages and/or consumers can spend more money on other things_ (like the theatre and luxury goods.) Either will increase the city's economic performance.
> 
> ...


You seem to be off-point. The question is whether stadiums and other things for which there has been no particular demand become desirable because an Olympics is coming. The answer is "no" as dozens of cities and pretty much everyone other than authoritarian governments, large construction companies and hotels now agree.

Whether mass transit, etc., are desirable or not in the absence of an Olympics is a separate question that the locals can discuss in any city.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Jan 2018 image from laast years Oz Open. 

Fingers crossed for an update in a few weeks to show the continued development of Melbourne's sporting infrastructure.



stratospherius said:


> https://www.instagram.com/lensaloft


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

The world owes some games to Madrid


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ioannes_ said:


> The world owes some games to Madrid


Entitlement? I would prefer it if you had said "Madrid has the ability to demonstrate everything that it takes to earn the Games."

Or are you claiming the system is still corrupt?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Of the 195 countries in the world, Spain is one of the eight that has had a Summer Games in my lifetime. Entitlement isn't a strong enough word for anyone believing it's "owed" another. :|


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

RobH said:


> Of the 195 countries in the world, Spain is one of the eight that has had a Summer Games in my lifetime. Entitlement isn't a strong enough word for anyone believing it's "owed" another. :|



Curious argument and fallacy. Of the 132 countries that are entitled to Olympics:

Londón (UK): 1908, 1948 y 2012.
París (FRA): 1900, 1924, 2024.
Los Ángeles (US): 1934, 1982 y 2028.
Tokio (JAP): 1964 y 2020.

And almost certainly, the next cities that will celebrate the Olympic Games will be: Berlin, Melbourne, Seoul ... Beijing and London ...


*When I say "the world owes us some olympic games" *it is because, in a fair election and without corruption, Madrid would have been chosen. I do not say it, but judges and justice:


*The purchase of votes in the IOC left without Games in Madrid*

After the stain that overshadowed the election of London 2012 and Rio 2016, the new suspicions about Tokyo 2020 leave the Spanish candidacy as the great injured of the Olympic movement.

Spending years and justice little by little in cases of corruption during the years in the bowels of the International Olympic Committee (IOC). Manuals that have confirmed that there were irregularities in both the London 2012 and Rio 2016 elections and that also threaten Tokyo 2020 after the imputation by the French justice system of its chief executive, Tsunekazu Takeda.

The president of the Japanese Olympic Committee is being investigated for being suspected of having bribed African members of the IOC for the capital outside the chosen one for the 2020 games. This was confirmed yesterday by French judicial sources after the information in the newspaper «Le Monde ». The investigation traces a payment of 1.8 million euros to a company filed after the same son of Lamine Diack, then president of the International Federation of Athletics and with great influence on the world of sports in Africa. Investigative Judge Renaud Van Ruymbeke believes that the money - which was officially earmarked for the preparation of the reports - served to bribe the IOC members through Diack, who has also directly benefited from the Tokyo 2020 bid. .

*Madrid 2020, without blemish*

When asked about this, Takeda confirmed those payments a few days before the election of the headquarters in September 2013, but could not justify the preparation of the reports. "The candidacy committee paid a fair remuneration according to a consulting contract with the company" Negras News "and I explain that there is no unfair act involving a bribe," Takeda said in a statement yesterday denying his imputation. "I have not received any notification", even if his accusation has been confirmed.

For its part, the IOC noted that it has been in direct contact with the French authorities and that its Ethics Committee has opened a file and that it would meet to study the case. "Mr. Takeda continues to enjoy the full presumption of innocence," he said in a statement yesterday.

This scandal around the Japanese candidacy joins those who splashed in the past to London 2012 and Rio 2016. In the case of the British city, years after its election, the BBC unveiled in a program how several members of the IOC were offered to give your vote in exchange for favors or money. Also Rio de Janeiro saw its main exponent, Carlos Arthur Nuzman, arrested after a scandal that uncovered a business and political plot for the concession of the Games to the Brazilian city. "There have been scandals and complicated situations, but in no case has the candidacy of Madrid been compromised. Never. There is not even the slightest stain on the city of Madrid, "Alejandro Blanco, president of the Spanish Olympic Committee (COE), told ABC.

*A dream that should not die*

The leader prefers to be cautious with the accusations that weigh on Takeda - "I know him and he always seemed like a gentleman. I hope that justice will resolve and that if someone has committed irregularities, he will pay for them "- and he prefers to look to the future with optimism than to regret what happened in the past. «The Olympic movement owes some Games to Madrid. By organizational level and quality of our athletes and because it is the most prepared city in the world to organize a Games, "he says.

In addition, Blanco urges the institutions to continue with the Olympic project for the capital. «We can not let that dream die. We have to fight for him. It is a dream that builds a country and for that reason, before thinking about a new candidacy, we need economic and political stability that does not exist at present, "Blanco points out, mainly referring to the problems in Catalonia.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> In the case of the British city, years after its election, the BBC unveiled in a program how several members of the IOC were offered to give your vote in exchange for favors or money.


A BBC exposé into the IOC doesn't = London cheating anymore than a Spanish broadcaster investigating the IOC would = Madrid cheating.

But if you really want to go down that road, we could look back on how the IOC were doing things in the 1980s when Barcelona was elected and make a case for Birmingham being "owed" an Olympics.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting. 

Even the quoted text agrees that Spain should not be awarded the Olympics unless the quality of their bid would warrant it in any event. Giving the bid to an inferior bidder just compounds the problems and gives rise to legitimate complaints from those denied in the process of making Madrid whole. So the solution is for Madrid to bid again and take their chances.

And there is the issue of what exactly it cost Madrid to be denied the Olympics. It would undoubtedly have lost considerable taxpayer money and made a few very large hospitality and construction companies much richer. Hard to figure how to "recompense" these since the taxpayers saved money and the multinationals simply made the money in London rather than in Madrid. No difference to them.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Getting away from who's "owed" what Madrid has a problem as its proposed Olympic hub is now all owned by Atletico Madrid. The Metropolitano can't realistically be converted into an athletics stadium (there are videos showing how it could theoretically work but it'd involve the football club moving out for a long while and there are big question marks over capacity), and the aquatics centre building was sold to the football club and is now its offices. I'm not sure whether the other facilities proposed in that hub were ever built or not.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Getting away from who's "owed" what Madrid has a problem as its proposed Olympic hub is now all owned by Atletico Madrid. The Metropolitano can't realistically be converted into an athletics stadium (there are videos showing how it could theoretically work but it'd involve the football club moving out for a long while and there are big question marks over capacity), and the aquatics centre building was sold to the football club and is now its offices. I'm not sure whether the other facilities proposed in that hub were ever built or not.


From what you say, it sounds like Madrid is indebted to London big time for saving it from wasting time, effort and money on unneeded facilities. :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The stadium would've been the football club's regardless so it wouldn't have been wasted (in fact, Atletico would've moved in there _earlier_ if Madrid had won either their 2012 or 2016 bid). And I'm sure a city like Madrid could find uses for sports halls and swimming pools. Madrid's bids were genuinely very good, but this notion that they're owed a Games, especially given that Spain has hosted relatively recently is tiresome.


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

pesto said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Even the quoted text agrees that Spain should not be awarded the Olympics unless the quality of their bid would warrant it in any event. Giving the bid to an inferior bidder just compounds the problems and gives rise to legitimate complaints from those denied in the process of making Madrid whole. So the solution is for Madrid to bid again and take their chances.
> 
> And there is the issue of what exactly it cost Madrid to be denied the Olympics. It would undoubtedly have lost considerable taxpayer money and made a few very large hospitality and construction companies much richer. Hard to figure how to "recompense" these since the taxpayers saved money and the multinationals simply made the money in London rather than in Madrid. No difference to them.



The Olympic games have entered in a loop, they no longer interest anyone. 
Much less for *Madrid*, with a country in crisis that has been debased to the economic and outside the G30.


*For cities:*

More than an event that generates benefits, they are a curse to the city that they touch due to the CIO's vampire policy: Athens…London, Rio…

*For us, lovers of the architecture and urbanism of skyscrapercity*, after Beijing, there has not been anything interesting, only "food reheated in the microwave", I had hopes in Tokyo, but its magnificent ecological wooden stadium, is nothing more than a vulgar Estdio of the 90s with tin roof and surrounded by pots (with the wonder of vertical gardens that there are in the world).

Attempts to avoid adopting a "poor white elephant" orphaned activity, also failed with London, which although I admit it was a magnificent athletic stadium (compared to Rio, with the cover of Athens and Beijing ...) .. then it was a problem that has ended in an impossible stadium fubol (or compare the distances to the pitch with the wonder of Tottenham ..)

*And the future?* More "food reheated in microwave": Saint-Denis: that stadium that serves for Spanish teams to win the UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. 

The poor Los Angeles Coliseum, whose oval has been cruelly mutilated by a reform that seems to have been designed by Donald Trump to put more McDonald's .. And the most prosperous cities ... Berlin 2036 (The Games of Reconciliation), Melbourne .. blah blah blah


We only have the sport left, and watch the Olympic Games with the interest of an architect who sees the regional championship on duty at Euro Sport waiting for a new Michael Phelps or Usain Bolt to emerge 

... Seriously, *who is interested in the Olympic movement?*....
To the sheikhs and Asians who do not know how to keep burning their money?...


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Ioannes, what do you consider to be good architecture?

For those of us who believe in the Vitruvian Triad (strong, useful and beautiful) the Montreal and Beijing stadiums were only half-successful. They are _beautiful_, but not very _useful_ for the client.

Stockholm's stadium from 1912 is my favorite Olympic Stadium. And it is also notable for being more heavily used for athletics each year (it hosts an annual Diamond League meet) than many of the recent Olympic stadiums despite being small and >106 years old.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

An interesting piece on the join North - South Korea bid : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...rea-olympic-bid-faces-long-odds-idUSKCN1Q10Y5


----------



## 7free (Dec 21, 2007)

> Indonesia has submitted a bid to host the 2032 Olympics, the state news agency said on Tuesday (Feb 19), after winning praise for hosting last year's Asian Games, though it could face competition from India and a joint bid by North and South Korea.
> 
> Indonesia's ambassador to Switzerland submitted a letter from President Joko Widodo to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) last week.


https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/sport/indonesia-submits-bid-to-host-2032-olympics-11257832


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

^^

*Jakarta*
*Asian Games 2018*


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

7free said:


> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/sport/indonesia-submits-bid-to-host-2032-olympics-11257832


Certainly not a surprise given all the recent talk. I suspect they will be joined by India, and they will be the two leading candidates. I am not convinced by Korea's possible bid until something dramatic happens with the North.

One interesting aspect to follow will be to what extend the IOC will guide candidates through the process and give suggestions about finances, approaches, venues, timing and such. Lots of work to be done!


----------



## koolicon (Oct 25, 2011)

India should make a bid post-December 2019, Delhi is the obvious leading candidate. Mostly existing infrastructure, decent transport. However, pollution may be an issue during the bid which could hurt its chance.

The next best option is Mumbai-Pune joint bid, the current leader of the state is grooming to be the next Prime Minister of India in 5-10 years time. He is quite a go-getter, along with IOC member Nita Ambani, they may make a case of an amazing bid. Cities are already in midst of a massive infrastructure building drive, with everything from a new airport, new roads, new metros of 250kms amongst the two cities already in various stages of construction, and much more planned. Not to mention both will be linked by High speed railway or hyperloop by 2032. However lack of existing quality sporting venues may put a spanner to the bid, besides monsoon season during northern summer. (just why a joint bid may make sense, since Pune has more sporting venues but not big enough for being a standalone candidate city).

The dark horse is Ahmedabad. Home town of the current Prime Minister, it's been punching above its weight lately, is also expected to complete a 110,000 seater stadium this year (Biggest cricket stadium in the world). Beside the bullet train, the International financial centre being made, Metro et . Perhaps a legacy-defining gift for his city isn't unimaginable. However its still a small city and prohibition in the state may be a deal breaker.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

koolicon said:


> India should make a bid post-December 2019, Delhi is the obvious leading candidate. Mostly existing infrastructure, decent transport. However, pollution may be an issue during the bid which could hurt its chance.
> 
> The next best option is Mumbai-Pune joint bid, the current leader of the state is grooming to be the next Prime Minister of India in 5-10 years time. He is quite a go-getter, along with IOC member Nita Ambani, they may make a case of an amazing bid. Cities are already in midst of a massive infrastructure building drive, with everything from a new airport, new roads, new metros of 250kms amongst the two cities already in various stages of construction, and much more planned. Not to mention both will be linked by High speed railway or hyperloop by 2032. However lack of existing quality sporting venues may put a spanner to the bid, besides monsoon season during northern summer. (just why a joint bid may make sense, since Pune has more sporting venues but not big enough for being a standalone candidate city).
> 
> The dark horse is Ahmedabad. Home town of the current Prime Minister, it's been punching above its weight lately, is also expected to complete a 110,000 seater stadium this year (Biggest cricket stadium in the world). Beside the bullet train, the International financial centre being made, Metro et . Perhaps a legacy-defining gift for his city isn't unimaginable. However its still a small city and prohibition in the state may be a deal breaker.


Interesting. It's issues like these that the IOC wants to make sure are being considered and addressed before any substantial funds are spent on putting together a bid. I would not be surprised if several meetings have already been held and that Indian reps have been to Paris and LA as well.

The good news is that (I believe) two or three leading candidates will be selected and if their development process continues smoothly both will be offered opportunities to host.


----------



## koolicon (Oct 25, 2011)

pesto said:


> Interesting. It's issues like these that the IOC wants to make sure are being considered and addressed before any substantial funds are spent on putting together a bid. I would not be surprised if several meetings have already been held and that Indian reps have been to Paris and LA as well.
> 
> The good news is that (I believe) two or three leading candidates will be selected and if their development process continues smoothly both will be offered opportunities to host.


Its also depends on who comes to power in the general election in May 2019. By the looks of it, the current government will probably come back to power. Change of guard will also certainly end any bid for 2032.


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ IMO, opposition more ambitious than current government. this event always gives political benefit for any side


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

That's certainly a critical thing that the IOC will look at: is there political and public support for the games. That usually boils down to whether they are viewed as something prestigious for the country and worth the expenditures. Or are they viewed as primarily some group trying to steal public money for their own benefit. It is important for proponents of the Games to manage these expectations carefully.

The 2024/28 race was full of cities with weak public support (SF, Boston, Hamburg, Budapest, Rome and others). If major political parties are opposed, it may kill or postpone the efforts.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got back from a week's tour of India, the Golden Triangle specifically, which is centered in the heart of India. With the renewed shootings in Kashmir, India will NOT be a serious candidate for 2032 or anything for the next 40 years. It is still *dirty, dusty, overcrowded, chaotic*. I doubt that a Pre-selection Committee doing its job seriously will allow a Delhi candidacy to proceed -- not if you have cleaner alternatives like the Korean bid. I don't even know how Delhi managed to grab the 2010 CWG; and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Just got back from a week's tour of India, the Golden Triangle specifically, which is centered in the heart of India. With the renewed shootings in Kashmir, India will NOT be a serious candidate for 2032 or anything for the next 40 years. It is still *dirty, dusty, overcrowded, chaotic*. I doubt that a Pre-selection Committee doing its job seriously will allow a Delhi candidacy to proceed -- not if you have cleaner alternatives like the Korean bid. I don't even know how Delhi managed to grab the 2019 CWG; and we all know how that turned out.


It's an interesting dilemma: does keeping the Games away from a poor country help alleviate these problems or exacerbate them? Do you rule out Indonesia, Egypt, Morocco and Paraguay too? Seems like most of SE Asia and Africa are out.

And at the rate India is growing it will have the largest population in the world in the 2030's. I'm too lazy to check, but I would guess it's per capita income will be double what it is now and higher than China's was when it hosted the Olympics in 2008. It seems like a lot to walk away from and I doubt that the IOC will. It has been in talks with India for years now.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

India has improved a lot in the past decades. The birth rate is slowing down too. By 2030 there will obviously still be poverty, dirtyness and overcrowding, but I don't think it will be as bad as it is today that it prevents the Olympics from being organised.

The political issues are a bigger question though.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Knitemplar said:


> Just got back from a week's tour of India, the Golden Triangle specifically, which is centered in the heart of India. With the renewed shootings in Kashmir, India will NOT be a serious candidate for 2032 or anything for the next 40 years. It is still *dirty, dusty, overcrowded, chaotic*. I doubt that a Pre-selection Committee doing its job seriously will allow a Delhi candidacy to proceed -- *not if you have cleaner alternatives like the Korean bid*. I don't even know how Delhi managed to grab the 2019 CWG; and we all know how that turned out.





pesto said:


> It's an interesting dilemma: does keeping the Games away from a poor country help alleviate these problems or exacerbate them? *Do you rule out Indonesia, Egypt, Morocco and Paraguay too? *Seems like most of SE Asia and Africa are out.
> 
> And at the rate India is growing it will have the largest population in the world in the 2030's. I'm too lazy to check, but I would guess it's per capita income will be double what it is now and higher than China's was when it hosted the Olympics in 2008. It seems like a lot to walk away from and I doubt that the IOC will. It has been in talks with India for years now.


As I've said for months, there is no ruling these parts of the world out forever, just not to jump the gun and fail spectacularly on the world stage. 

not everything has to be pulled off in our lifetime, these countries will have their chance to hose spectacular games in time, but as much as 14 years is a long time for us mere humans, its a blink of an eye to transforming a city/country. 

We saw it in SA 2010, we saw it in Brazil 2014 and 2016 cleaning up the part of the city the world sees on TV simply doesn't work anymor. 

Everyone has a smartphone and a social media account and even if the coverage by BBC, NBC, etc is all glossy the people attending the games are going to post pictures and videos of the "real" city. Just like they did with those viral videos of tourists being pickpocketed in Brazil, harassed by poor street children, etc. 

There was a time a govt/city could sweep away the "filth" in order to make it look like the Olympics of WC has succeeded in rejuvenating the city etc but unless those problems are actually deal with its going to be all over the internet that all teh games did was divert funds away from fixing the real root of a city or coutnries problems. 

RE Korea bid is the same deal, Pyongyang is going to bring down any chance Seoul has of hosting because there are still deeply rooted problems that wont be addressed by simply hosting a games. 

IMO Seoul should just go it alone. Its not the job of the IOC or an Olympics to boost the pedigree of a city, get it there first then aim for hosting rights.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If India is serious the IOC needs to go through the issues that plagued the 2010 CWG and make sure there's a clear strategy for making sure an Olympics doesn't suffer the same problems. Delhi 2010 remains a problem for India, but it's not something that should be held against it forever.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*A bid by Brisbane for the 2032 Olympic Games has taken a big step towards becoming a reality, after a crucial transport and feasibility study gave the project the green light.*

The long awaited report says major infrastructure upgrades would be needed for a successful bid, in particular transport and stadiums. While many see the Olympics as too expensive to host, the study argues upgrades are already needed in the South East, and an Olympics would provide an extra financial return on the projects.

https://www.9news.com.au/2019/02/21/18/04/queensland-news-brisbane-olympics-bid-one-step-closer


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *A bid by Brisbane for the 2032 Olympic Games has taken a big step towards becoming a reality, after a crucial transport and feasibility study gave the project the green light.*
> 
> The long awaited report says major infrastructure upgrades would be needed for a successful bid, in particular transport and stadiums. While many see the Olympics as too expensive to host, the study argues upgrades are already needed in the South East, and an Olympics would provide an extra financial return on the projects.
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/2019/02/21/18/04/queensland-news-brisbane-olympics-bid-one-step-closer


Sounds a bit like the return of the bad old days for the IOC. The building of facilities is only economically justified if they actually get the Olympics.

Melbourne may have a stronger argument, and I haven't seen how other bidders are addressing this issue.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> Sounds a bit like the return of the *bad old days* for the IOC. The building of facilities is only economically justified if they actually get the Olympics.
> 
> Melbourne may have a stronger argument, and I haven't seen how other bidders are addressing this issue.


Some people have bought into this argument (often made by LA based commentators) that LA28 is a watershed Games heralding a new era in the same way LA84 was. It isn't. LA28 is unique _because of what it already has_; it's not the start of some new way of doing things.

AFAIK the IOC haven't changed their venue requirements all that much, or transport requirements. All they've promised to do is work more with bidding cities to help them refine their bids. Well that's fine but if e.g. you don't have a velodrome, you're going to need to build a velodrome! :lol:

They've tinkered around the edges. The fact is, the vast majority of cities (even most cities you'd certainly consider 'Olympic calibre') cannot host a Games without significant building work. That's just the reality of what's required. It'll take more than a new, more fluffy, less-top down, more co-operative process for that to change.

Luckily for the IOC the Summer Games still seems to be garnering just about enough interest for this not to matter. The Winter Games, however, are having real problems finding hosts.

And I don't know what the solution is. If you cut back on venue requirements you also cut back on ticket sales, so is it worth it? Fact is, the Games used to be seen as something of a loss leader for cities so the IOC didn't have to worry, but increasingly they're not (I'd say the GFC and social media have tipped things the other way). _That's_ the heart of the problem.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Rover030 said:


> India has improved a lot in the past decades. The birth rate is slowing down too. By 2030 there will obviously still be poverty, dirtyness and overcrowding, but I don't think it will be as bad as it is today that it prevents the Olympics from being organised.
> 
> *The political issues are a bigger question though.*


Uh oh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098917321563881478


> *The International Olympic Committee (IOC) has decided to "suspend all discussions" with India regarding applications to host future events after two Pakistani athletes were refused visas for the International Shooting Sport Federation (ISSF) World Cup in New Delhi.*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...-denied-visas-for-issf-world-cup-in-new-delhi


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

/\/\ I rest my case for an India 2032 (or even 2036) SOGs.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Some people have bought into this argument (often made by LA based commentators) that LA28 is a watershed Games heralding a new era in the same way LA84 was. It isn't. LA28 is unique _because of what it already has_; it's not the start of some new way of doing things.
> 
> AFAIK the IOC haven't changed their venue requirements all that much, or transport requirements. All they've promised to do is work more with bidding cities to help them refine their bids. Well that's fine but if e.g. you don't have a velodrome, you're going to need to build a velodrome! :lol:
> 
> ...


You may be resetting the policy goals here; it wasn't expected that after the change perfect candidates would walk in on a regular basis. 

Rather, the change was intended to cut bids down from, say, 10 per cycle to 3 good ones by eliminating those that have no reasonable chance due to lack of facilities, funding or experience. From those, 2 or 3 who have a reasonable chance of getting to where they need to be by the target dates will be selected and their progress in funding and building monitored.

If either Brisbane or India or whoever cannot show a real need for the facilities based on future growth, size of economy, etc., then the IOC will move them down the list. Per the article Brisbane seems to be lacking substantial amounts of transportation and stadiums, which is a red flag. Same could be true for the others, or it may not be true. That's what the process is about.

But the question is NOT who is ready NOW or in 2024; the question is who will make the most money in 2032, 2036, etc., with no obvious strain on the local economy or high risks of some sort or other.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

But that's always been part of the process. It's why Leipzig, Istanbul, Havana and Rio didn't make the cut for 2012, why they never produced full bid books and never made it to the final vote.

Rather than having one point where they trim away inadequate bids and create a shortlist (as was the case until recently), the IOC now has bidding cities go through two or three checkpoints and it seems to be they're encouraging a more co-operative approach. But the principle is much the same, and the requirements for hosting as onerous as ever.

I don't think the hugely problematic gap between the requirements and what most cities have is bridgeable simply by tweaks to the bidding process. Nor do I think the process has changed _as much_ as the IOC would like us to believe.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> /\/\ I rest my case for an India 2032 (or even 2036) SOGs.


Will anyone even think about this 2 weeks from now much less in 2030? It's hardly news that India and Pakistan have poor relations and plenty of politicians trying to exploit them for personal gain. 

Just recently the haters claimed that Trump was going to kill the US WC bid. This was a universal belief among posters and the press, but drew a nonexistent response among voters. 

When some African neighbors voted for the US, the response from Morocco posters was that they were child-rapers, eat filth, etc. Meanwhile the governments were talking about various joint projects and possible future bids. 

Remember that the media want to make things sound exciting. Governments generally want them to go away. And businessmen want to see how they can be turned to advantage.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> But that's always been part of the process. It's why cities like Leipzig and Havana didn't make the cut for 2012 despite bidding, why they never produced full bid books and never made it to the final vote.
> 
> Rather than having one point where they trim away inadequate bids and create a shortlist (as was the case until recently), the IOC now has bidding cities go through two or three checkpoints, but the principle is much the same.


I think it's a bit deeper than that. 

Historically, the process was that a bunch of local developers, builders and union leaders would approach politicians and say that they would strongly support his re-election and add to his career, if he could just get some funding for an Olympic Games in their city. Say, a few million or so, which eventually snowballs into a billion or two in the budget and then 10 billion in reality. By the time the IOC gets a view it's already a hot mess in that city, with any fake numbers that the bidders want being released, no public review, opposition organizing and more black eyes for the IOC.

Now, the IOC takes action to contact a city and let them know that they believe the city has potential to be a host if they are interested. The dead losers (and I won't go into them but Europe, the Americas, Asia and Africa all had plenty) don't waste the local taxpayers' money; get early review from professionals and early input from the general public of various political persuasions. 

Of course, it may not work but so far it seems that Indonesia, India and others have been in the process for a couple of years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> Will anyone even think about this 2 weeks from now much less in 2030? It's hardly news that India and Pakistan have poor relations and plenty of politicians trying to exploit them for personal gain.
> 
> Just recently the haters claimed that Trump was going to kill the US WC bid. This was a universal belief among posters and the press, but drew a nonexistent response among voters.
> 
> ...


This isn't press or forum speculation like the Trump stuff relating to the USA bid. This is the IOC suspending India from bidding for future events and recommending IFs do not consider them as potential hosts. For the comparison to 2026 WC to be valid, it'd be as if FIFA suspended the USA from bidding for its events only a few years before the World Cup vote!

And it's not like India had a perfect copybook before that. Their NOC has been suspended multiple times in the last few years due to corruption, government interference. The Delhi Commonwealth Games aftermath was a mess with senior figures jailed, companies involved in the delivery owed money and taking the organisers to court to obtain it. There's huge question marks over trustworthiness and deliverability when it comes to India and mutl-sport events.

Luckily the 2032 vote is a little while off. But India needs to have a few years without these kind of things happening if it's to have any chance of hosting an Olympics. It really does seem to be one thing after another with them when it comes to their relations with the IOC.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> This isn't press or forum speculation like the Trump stuff relating to the USA bid. This is the IOC suspending India from bidding for future events and recommending IFs do not consider them as potential hosts. For the comparison to 2026 WC to be valid, it'd be as if FIFA suspended the USA from bidding for its events only a few years before the World Cup vote!
> 
> And it's not like India had a perfect copybook before that. Their NOC has been suspended multiple times in the last few years due to corruption, government interference. The Delhi Commonwealth Games aftermath was a mess with senior figures jailed, companies involved in the delivery owed money and taking the organisers to court to obtain it. There's huge question marks over trustworthiness and deliverability when it comes to India and mutl-sport events.
> 
> Luckily the 2032 vote is a little while off. But India needs to have a few years without these kind of things happening if it's to have any chance of hosting an Olympics. It really does seem to be one thing after another with them when it comes to their relations with the IOC.


I am for sure not here to defend India; and if issues continue they will get eliminated. But this is trivia; not by itself something that businesspeople would spend time worrying about.

It's just part of being a big country. A few others with regular political or social issues, real or invented: China, the US, the UK, Qatar, Brazil, France, Russia, etc. Remember when the US wasn't going to allow anyone into the country? Or Paris was being blown apart by terrorists? Or the UK likewise? Or Brazil with pollution and poverty? All of these within a couple of years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

lolwut!



> *UK Sport Sets Target On Bidding For London 2036 Olympic Games*
> 
> Top sport and government officials in the UK are backing plans for a London 2036 Olympic Games bid, local reports revealed Monday – or as early as 2032.


https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...get-on-bidding-for-london-2036-olympic-games/


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

RobH said:


> lolwut!
> 
> https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...get-on-bidding-for-london-2036-olympic-games/


Not busy enough with the Brexit mess? Who will lead the team? Ms. May? :nuts:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

So much for the theory that the IOC is short on bidders. 

The logic seems to be similar to Brisbane's:  if something is totally unneeded, then invent a use for it of some sort and insist that that is what it's needed for. But London does Brisbane one better: they invent the NEED to win the Olympics as a reason for losing more money on a new Olympics so as to justify the amounts already lost in the prior Olympics.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Not busy enough with the Brexit mess? Who will lead the team? Ms. May? :nuts:


Better idea: why not have LA do 2032 since, you know, all the stuff is already there and they built all the subways and everything, and everyone will remember which freeways are bad at rush hour. A lot of the traffic cones could be recycled. 

Then by 2036 Brexit will be mostly worked out and England will be able to resume its place atop the (sports) world. :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> So much for the theory that the IOC is short on bidders.


I'd be amazed if anything comes of this.

_It's an interesting 'what if' though._

*Sorted...*

Velodrome, BMX Track (I think!), Handball Arena, and White Water venue exist from 2012 and won't need changes other than a bit of temporary seating at a couple. That's quite a few awkward venues accounted for that we had to build from scratch for 2012. 2012 used a lot of existing venues that will still be around in the 2030s as well. Temporary venues from 2012 would be temporary venues again.

I'd imagine given the precedent set by Rio and LA we'd have ceremonies at Wembley this time, especially since the London Stadium is now a lower capacity. So 90k for ceremonies and 60k for athletics.

Rugby at Twickenham!

Let's piss the rest of the country off, show off a bit, and keep football entirely in London!

_So most venues accounted for...._

*Awkward things...*

I don't know what capacity the hockey venue can take now the pitches are over the road from where they were in 2012, but I know they _can_ set up temporary stands there as they did for the European Champs.

I'd be amazed if they can get the Aquatics Centre back to Olympic Capacity, so a temporary venue would be needed for swimming and maybe have water polo and diving in the existing venue.

A new village would be needed.

Could the media centre be reused since it's been reconfigured for other uses? I'm not sure. I doubt it.

The Olympic Park had nearly 300,000 visitors some days in 2012. Since then the temporary concourses have been narrowed and given over to parkland and other uses. Would it cope with that footfall again?

Lastly, the cost of security is hugely prohibitive. For a once in 50-70 year event, fine. But 20 years later? Is it justifiable?


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

At times it has been sarcastic and ironic (always from a humorous point of view) about the scandalous commercial and political rotation of the Olympic Games, the consequence of which is the repetition of cities that contribute nothing to the Olympic movement such as Paris, London or Tokyo ... but reality surpasses fiction:

*UK Sport Sets Target On Bidding For London 2036 Olympic Games*
https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...5w7Aj7I4vJAFU8lW-Ixr4t6a8tKcnL9DCmRrwWCkCbT9s



England must file a lawsuit o Greecia for lying about the origin of the Olympics: the ancient Games, originated in the court of King Alturo, the hero of Marathon was not Philippi, but Horatio Nelson and the Olympic Games of the Modern Era They are an idea of ​​Queen Victoria.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ioannes_ said:


> At times it has been sarcastic and ironic (always from a humorous point of view) about the scandalous commercial and political rotation of the Olympic Games, the consequence of which is the repetition of cities that contribute nothing to the Olympic movement such as Paris, London or Tokyo ... but reality surpasses fiction:
> 
> *UK Sport Sets Target On Bidding For London 2036 Olympic Games*
> https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...5w7Aj7I4vJAFU8lW-Ixr4t6a8tKcnL9DCmRrwWCkCbT9s
> ...


Wrong again, Rob. Something has come of this already. :lol:

Maybe you should have said "nothing good"?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

The carefree days of the 1992 bid during the 80's on a high of just hosting a successful Commonwealth Games are over. Brisbane offered a compact bid with less back then. Now it offers a spread out bid with just as much.

They were building a new airport for the 1988 Expo, in which the Domestic Terminal would be completed by then. Then comes 1992 where they would rush the International Terminal (built in 1995), What other infrastructure was proposed? Hardly anything. Just look at Barcelona and all the effort (and debt) it made on major highways and other transport infrastructure (including a new International Terminal at the airport).

What exactly will Brisbane 2032 propose in terms of infrastructure?

Where would the main stadium be? I'd propose Chandler, because it would offer the Olympic Park "feel", be the ideal location for an Athletes' Village and Media Village, be the site for a new Aquatics pool (to compliment the existing indoor one) and be the site of the Main Media Centre. The only key downside is the lack of public transportation and distance from Brisbane's CBD. 

Can Brisbane and South East Queensland work? All I see going for them at the moment is the favourable months to host as compared to Melbourne.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

IOC is short on (good) bidders, but only for winter olympics! summer olympia is another animal!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ElvisBC said:


> IOC is short on (good) bidders, but only for winter olympics! summer olympia is another animal!


They were down to two cities by the end of the 2024 bid race after several pulled out. Luckily it was two very good bids and they took the chance to give each city a Games.

Don't be fooled into thinking a lot of speculative bids this many years out means the Summer Games doesn't have a problem too. The Summer Olympics is just about hanging on in terms of bidding cities, it's not in a completely different place to the Winter Games, just a little better.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

They were down to two cities for 1 Olympics! If you count the cities talking about bidding for 2028 there were at least half a dozen and, as the IOC noted, none showed any potential for being in the LA class.

So, once again: you kill of the weak ones before they spend money and the locals make a stink about the waste and blame the IOC; you talk to a few leading candidates (India, Indonesia) who are in desirable markets and have the potential to deliver; and you bring along, say, two leading ones. And it doesn't matter what they are like today; it matters what they are going to be like in 2032, 2036, etc.

That way not too many bidders but always a few out of the large number who want to host. (See the "ballot" at the top of this thread; no shortage of bidders.)


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

give olympic host only for a prominent city seems like pushing IOC to live in stone age, denying of a new power balancing. shortening power only in term of slum and dots of poverty. i think both of exist in first world. you can build tons of premium olympic venues, but actually, in fact, mega enthusiasm of games, gigantic spirits of games, and billion new hope because of the games, actually exist in third world. if you pushed IOC only into a part of world, so this's not a world games, but third & second world games. Indonesia or India will chosen if IOC understand what the meaning of Indonesa and India in this candidacy


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

There will always be bid cancellations, for whatever reasons, thats nothing new! If I recall it correctly public voting stopped Hamburg and Vienna from bidding, Hamburg was even quite far in bid preparation, some of the others had to cancel their bids due to local politics such as Boston that was even clear favourite at the time, and few of them like Istanbul, Madrid and Budapest just realized they had no chance and pointless bidding would have been too expensive. 

But take a look into the summer games host list over last, let's say 50 years! It is huge, only the most known and visited cities of the world, true "world captials" and it is going to continue that way! About winter games, I wouldn't even be surprised if they fail to find a host and skip one or another!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Lord David said:


> ...What exactly will Brisbane 2032 propose in terms of infrastructure?
> 
> *Where would the main stadium be?* I'd propose Chandler, because it would offer the Olympic Park "feel", be the ideal location for an Athletes' Village and Media Village, be the site for a new Aquatics pool (to compliment the existing indoor one) and be the site of the Main Media Centre. The only key downside is the lack of public transportation and distance from Brisbane's CBD.
> 
> Can Brisbane and South East Queensland work? All I see going for them at the moment is the favourable months to host as compared to Melbourne.


Not exactly thought through but I like the idea of a Brisbane Olympic stadium in the Mt Coot-Tha Quarry next to the Botanical Gardens, it just opens up some really striking design fantasies :cheers:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

theaustralian.com.au/third-brisbane-stadium-in-a-newgeneration-olympic-bid


> Brisbane could get a brand new boutique stadium and an upgraded swimming centre as part of a new generation-style 2032 Olympic bid unveiled today.
> 
> ...Many of the savings will come from taking advantage of existing venues such as Brisbane’s Anna Meares velodrome and the $40 million Coomera Indoor Sports Centre. But the two pre-eminent Olympic sports from an Australian perspective — swimming and track and field — will have new facilities built. That especially is the case in terms of the athletics venue, which traditionally doubles as the venue for opening and closing ceremonies.
> 
> ...



















*Redland, Ipswich and Logan are within the Brisbane Metro Area.
Gold Coast just to the south, Sunshine Coast just the north and Toowoomba just to the east.

A regional bid is different/risky, who knows how the IOC will respond to it. at over 22000km^2 South East Queensland is twice as large as Qatar (granted this proposed bid isn't covering every corner of SEQ which is plenty bush).


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> There will always be bid cancellations, for whatever reasons, thats nothing new! If I recall it correctly public voting stopped Hamburg and Vienna from bidding, Hamburg was even quite far in bid preparation, some of the others had to cancel their bids due to local politics such as Boston that was even clear favourite at the time, and few of them like Istanbul, Madrid and Budapest just realized they had no chance and pointless bidding would have been too expensive.
> 
> But take a look into the summer games host list over last, let's say 50 years! It is huge, only the most known and visited cities of the world, true "world captials" and it is going to continue that way! About winter games, I wouldn't even be surprised if they fail to find a host and skip one or another!


The Winter Olympics are a bit of a phony and would be no great loss. The first hint is that a country with 5M people dominates the medals; and 22 of the 30 medalist countries are in Europe. It's a nice enough event, but not an Olympics in the sense of worldwide participation and a link back to the ancient Greeks.

As for the Summer Games, the need for mega-cities to host is easy to fix: cut out 1/3 of the events effective tomorrow. But so far the belief is that bigger is better so the bloated spectacle goes on and on. Of course, the countries with facilities in place and experience hosting are incented to maintain this situation.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> theaustralian.com.au/third-brisbane-stadium-in-a-newgeneration-olympic-bid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be biased (admittedly I'm from Melbourne) but a spread out regional bid might work better financially, but logistically and for those attending what is the benefit?

Limited atmosphere/any main location, tourists and fans having to navigate out to regional areas on buses etc and then what? be stuck out there with nothing to do but make their way back to central Brisbane?

If you need to spread something like the Olympics out so far then you aren't ready to host it. 

Not saying everything has to be specifically in an Olympic Park as many have been but 22,000km2 is ridiculous. 

Brisbane will no doubt get the backing of the AOC and go for a bid but it won't win, and it will be a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Just propose a 95,000 seater main stadium that will replace QE II Stadium as Queensland's premier athletics venue at a downsized 25,000 capacity.

And propose a retractable roof on Suncorp Stadium/Lang Park. This can host all of Gymnastics and Basketball finals like Georgia Dome did in 1996.

Atlanta didn't get a new arena until after their Olympics so I don't see the need of spending one here, especially since Volleyball finals can be at the Brisbane Entertainment Centre and Handball finals can be at Gold Coast.

1992 proposed a new diving pool for Diving and Synchronised Swimming at the Boondall Zone, whilst the Chandler Pool was supposed to be at 8,000 with temporary seating at the the diving tank end. For 2032, you need a new pool at a minimum of 15,000 for Swimming and Water Polo finals. Then you can use the 1982 Pool for Diving and Synchronised Swimming, with the Gold Coast Pool for Water Polo preliminaries.

If Brisbane gets a new arena come bidding time or has one under construction, then use it. Otherwise it shouldn't be considered part of the bid.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Brisbane is currently planning to build Brisbane Live. An inner city 17000 seat Arena over the Roma St Train Station.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ Brisbane is currently planning to build Brisbane Live. An inner city 17000 seat Arena over the Roma St Train Station.


It's still just a proposal at the moment. I'd get transport infrastructure up and running first, with perhaps a much needed underground metro line to get Brisbane's public transport up to scratch.


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*JAKARTA - BANDUNG 2032*











EywaEywa said:


> *Indonesia submits bid to host 2032 Olympics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Indonesia will have to ramp up their prowess in some of the official sports (badminton? maybe Beach Volleyball?) in order to ensure a gold medal or two in the event they win the rights to 2032. This is so that they will not be the repeat hosts that Canada were in 1976 (and 1988) as being the only Olympic hosts in history (up to that time) that failed to win at least one gold medal on the home-hosted games. 

(Official demo sports like sepak will NOT count in the medal tally.)


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Well they've won medals since 1988, not having a games where they've come away with nothing.

So expect a few medals. And if they win that elusive gold on home soil, the whole nation will be celebrating. 

I see no problem of them hosting and not getting gold, but they will get medals.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

about medals, I was looking here: 
All time Olympic Games medal table

quite interesting, I was not aware so many countries never won an olympic medal. even some european countries like malta, albania (obviously did not participate for many years) or bosnia (relatively young country) or monaco (most appearances without medal). also bangladesh with over 150 mil. people and no medal is surprising to me! bolivia as well!!

there is always something new to learn :colgate:


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Former Yugoslavia did not win gold either when they hosted for 1984 in Sarajevo.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ElvisBC said:


> about medals, I was looking here:
> All time Olympic Games medal table
> 
> quite interesting, I was not aware so many countries never won an olympic medal. even some european countries like malta, albania (obviously did not participate for many years) or bosnia (relatively young country) or monaco (most appearances without medal). also bangladesh with over 150 mil. people and no medal is surprising to me! bolivia as well!!
> ...


The best site for this is http://www.medalspercapita.com/


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

swifty78 said:


> Former Yugoslavia did not win gold either when they hosted for 1984 in Sarajevo.


those were winter games, possibly harder to win because much more specific

a lot to learn from that table :colgate: only 3 countries took part in all games (france, swiss and gb), and only those three plus greece participated in all summer olympics, but as many as 12 countries did all winter olympics ....


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> about medals, I was looking here:
> All time Olympic Games medal table
> 
> quite interesting, I was not aware so many countries never won an olympic medal. even some european countries like malta, albania (obviously did not participate for many years) or bosnia (relatively young country) or monaco (most appearances without medal). also bangladesh with over 150 mil. people and no medal is surprising to me! bolivia as well!!
> ...


Population numbers is irrelevant. It's how much the country invests in sports development as well as what is the most popular sport in that nation.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Population numbers is irrelevant. It's how much the country invests in sports development as well as what is the most popular sport in that nation.


And don't forget authoritarian methods, powerful drugs and throwing away trash people when they can no longer compete. :lol:


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> theaustralian.com.au/third-brisbane-stadium-in-a-newgeneration-olympic-bid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This list of "To be Built" venues is ridiculous and uneconomical. Using existing venues (some upgraded) and temporary venues for some sports, SE Queensland can get away with only having to build THREE new venues from scratch, one of which (Brisbane LIVE) is being built whether Brisbane holds the Olympics or not. It's unnecessary to have anything new built in Toowoomba (A stadium for Football preliminaries - WHAT?) or Logan (Boxing? That's cute, having it in the bashing capital of Australia) or Redlands (no existing or future freeways or rail lines go there! And who's going to go all the way out to Redlands to use a Slalom venue in the years after the Games? - They're better off working with Wet n' Wild to develop an attraction at that theme park that will get used as a legacy training/waterpark attraction). And THREE Olympic Villages!!! Venue clusters need to be streamlined and based around the best way to get spectators too and from - ie. train lines and freeways. It's doable, but it looks like they're gonna stuff it up. I'm so annoyed at this.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Sportsfan said:


> This list of "To be Built" venues is ridiculous and uneconomical. Using existing venues (some upgraded) and temporary venues for some sports, SE Queensland can get away with only having to build THREE new venues from scratch, one of which (Brisbane LIVE) is being built whether Brisbane holds the Olympics or not. It's unnecessary to have anything new built in Toowoomba (A stadium for Football preliminaries - WHAT?) or Logan (Boxing? That's cute, having it in the bashing capital of Australia) or Redlands (no existing or future freeways or rail lines go there! And who's going to go all the way out to Redlands to use a Slalom venue in the years after the Games? - They're better off working with Wet n' Wild to develop an attraction at that theme park that will get used as a legacy training/waterpark attraction). And THREE Olympic Villages!!! Venue clusters need to be streamlined and based around the best way to get spectators too and from - ie. train lines and freeways. It's doable, but it looks like they're gonna stuff it up. I'm so annoyed at this.


This is the Olympics! Read any of 20 books or 1000 articles on the subject. The people funding the bid committees are construction companies, the hospitality industry (and in the smaller and 3rd world countries even insurance, shipping, materials and professional services companies well connected to the government). The politicians are the grinning ninnies up-front talking about the glory of the country, well-paying jobs and our national legacy.

And don't forget: this is all stuff we were going to build ANYWAY so it's like getting the Olympics for FREE!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> And don't forget: this is all stuff we were going to build ANYWAY so it's like getting the Olympics for FREE!


:lol: Luv that sales pitch! :lol:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Ioannes_ said:


> *UK Sport Sets Target On Bidding For London 2036 Olympic Games*
> https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...5w7Aj7I4vJAFU8lW-Ixr4t6a8tKcnL9DCmRrwWCkCbT9s


Are they serious about this? Why does London need to host an Olympics again, especially as soon as the 2030s? All of the proposed redevelopment sites in the London area will have been gobbled up by then. They (London) don't need it, and, quite frankly, I don't want London hosting a fourth Olympics in my lifetime. IMO, Birmingham or Manchester could be suitable Summer Olympics host cities if the number of sports were cut to between 16 and 20.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> They (London) don't need it, and, quite frankly, I don't want London hosting a fourth Olympics in my lifetime. IMO, Birmingham or Manchester could be suitable Summer Olympics host cities if the number of sports were cut to between 16 and 20.


Which they won't be. As long as there are Tier-A cities bidding, do you really think the IOC will go to "B"-rank cities (like Manchester and Birmingham) to spotlight their top brand and product? hno: Please get real.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> Which they won't be. As long as there are Tier-A cities bidding, do you really think the IOC will go to "B"-rank cities (like Manchester and Birmingham) to spotlight their top brand and product? hno: Please get real.


What, are you saying you actually support this fourth London Olympics bid (which I already said I do not want)? London will be fine without hosting another Olympics (or needing to) for the next century or two.

Can I get input on this from other users, please, because I don't feel like arguing with this one?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's called "monsoons" in India; "typhoon" in the rest of East Asia -- but it's essentially the same, and occurs over the same period. 

BTW, you can rest assured that LA 2028 will have the cauldron at Memorial. It's already there for a century by 2028.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Lord David said:


> Perth doesn't even want another Commonwealth Games.
> 
> Perth could host, as it does have rather good public transport infrastructure, especially in trains... *And it's got the theme park to attract tourists *too.


Perth has a Theme Park? :cheers:
Perth's looking towards a IAAF World Championships but I can't see it ever having the clout and profile to win an Olympic Bid. 
I guess what hypothetically works in Perth's favour is it is one of the few cities world wide that can actually put an Olympics main stadium to full use post games (but so can Melbourne), it shares the same timezone well over 1 billion others. Any other pros are very minor.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Anytime a Summer Olympics host city wants to host the opening and closing ceremonies in a football-only stadium, there's always the question of where to put the Olympic Flame/Cauldron. Rio de Janeiro had its Olympic Flame lit and extinguished at Maracana, but the cauldron was turned off for most of the event while another flame was put at the east of the Candelaria Church. There was no flame/cauldron at the Engenhao Olympic Stadium at all (the whole reason I was not happy about this in the first place, and never will be). *It's clear that LA *is only using _both_ the Inglewood Stadium and the Memorial Coliseum for the ceremonies (and maybe have cauldrons in both stadiums) *to stick it to Rio de Janeiro.
> *
> I don't want to see another city trying the Rio ceremonies solution, even London (regardless of the Olympic Stadium downsizing). Are there realistically any other cities in the world that can realistically pull off what Rio de Janeiro did?
> 
> ...


I know I am going to regret asking, but what is the issue here for LA? Isn't in just metaphorical for passing the flame from this historic Coliseum to the snazzy new one?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Perth has a Theme Park? :cheers:
> Perth's looking towards a IAAF World Championships but I can't see it ever having the clout and profile to win an Olympic Bid.
> I guess what hypothetically works in Perth's favour is it is one of the few cities world wide that can actually put an Olympics main stadium to full use post games (but so can Melbourne), it shares the same timezone well over 1 billion others. Any other pros are very minor.


Adventure World. It has the Abyss Rollercoaster which is touted as matching or superior to any of the Rollercoasters in the Gold Coast.

An Olympics or other major event (like say a World's Expo), will no doubt entice the theme park operators to build another major attraction, perhaps another thrill Rollercoaster.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> Agree with all this. To put it bluntly: *without the media coverage that is driven by advertisers the Olympics would barely even exist. * They would mostly be a bunch of obscure people who never grew up and are still living on daddy's money while playing games.
> 
> With advertisers, millions of athletes, trainers, equipment sellers, hotel employees, etc., have very prosperous lives. But it all depends on how much revenue you bring in so it's worth thinking through very thoroughly.


This is 100% true, for now. 

But dont discount the fact that broadcast television is now sharing the market with a lot of competition via the internet and streaming services on mobile devices. 

Whos to say Netflix Sport (hypothetical future endeavour) don't completely outbid NBC by the mid-2020s and have complete broadcast rights?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

tower_dan said:


> This is 100% true, for now.
> 
> But dont discount the fact that broadcast television is now sharing the market with a lot of competition via the internet and streaming services on mobile devices.
> 
> Whos to say Netflix Sport (hypothetical future endeavour) don't completely outbid NBC by the mid-2020s and have complete broadcast rights?


Speaking of the US, NBC has locked in the Olympic broadcast rights up to 2032 (so that would include a European 2026; LA 2028; possibly Salt Lake 2030; and maybe Seoul 2032 (which would repeat the LA 1984/Seoul 1988 sequence -- a first in Olympic history). 

I doubt that Olympic TV rights would be viable for something like a Netflix. #1 - they don't have the broad range of platforms that NBC-Comcast has. #2 - while Olympic Broadcasting seems to be taking charge more and more of how it delivers telecasting Olympic coverage, I don't know how something like Netflix would deliver the same? #3 - A Netflix just doesn't have the infrastructure to deliver coverage the way NBC does for the Summer Games. 

But who knows? If Netflix, or something like it, bids 20 gazillion $$, the IOC might take a chance with a newcomer. But the IOC is very traditionalist and they have worked a mutually beneficial partnership with NBC since, I guess, 1992.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> This is 100% true, for now.
> 
> But dont discount the fact that broadcast television is now sharing the market with a lot of competition via the internet and streaming services on mobile devices.
> 
> Whos to say Netflix Sport (hypothetical future endeavour) don't completely outbid NBC by the mid-2020s and have complete broadcast rights?


I can't comment on specifics for Netflix platform or pricing strategies. But I can comment on the IOC's strategies and the idea that they would go to a worldwide distribution model that does not seek to generate large amounts of advertising revenue is very speculative. As is, 98 percent plus of the world does not subscribe to Netflix while I would guess that 95 percent has some access to broadcasts supported by advertising.

In any event, that doesn't change my point: media distribution, *regardless of how the revenue is raised*, will be the driver for much of the IOC's decision making. And the enormous, growing markets are still N. America and Asia. Again, think of the demographics of the world in 2050 (as best we can guess it).


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Knitemplar said:


> Speaking of the US, NBC has locked in the Olympic broadcast rights up to 2032 (so that would include a European 2026; LA 2028; possibly Salt Lake 2030; and maybe Seoul 2032 (which would repeat the LA 1984/Seoul 1988 sequence -- a first in Olympic history).
> 
> I doubt that Olympic TV rights would be viable for something like a Netflix. *#1 - they don't have the broad range of platforms that NBC-Comcast has. #2 - while Olympic Broadcasting seems to be taking charge more and more of how it delivers telecasting Olympic coverage, I don't know how something like Netflix would deliver the same? #3 - A Netflix just doesn't have the infrastructure to deliver coverage the way NBC does for the Summer Games. *
> 
> But who knows? If Netflix, or something like it, bids 20 gazillion $$, the IOC might take a chance with a newcomer. But the IOC is very traditionalist and they have worked a mutually beneficial partnership with NBC since, I guess, 1992.


Just remember that 10 years ago there were NO streaming services at all. 

Now there is Netflix, Amazing Prime, Hulu, AppleTV announced yesterday, Disney Streaming Service etc etc.

3 years ago Netflix was just a time killing medium who brought the rights to its shows and people used them to binge watch/"Netflix and chill", in the past year Netflix was nominated for more Golden Globes than any of the major broadcast networks, Had films nominated for Oscars and the 2019 Red Carpet was not broadcast but opted to be live streamed on Facebook. 

This is a monumental shift in how much money is at play and how media is distributed. 

Nothing to say there won't be an on-demand sports service in 14 years time where rather than waiting to see the event you want on a highlights package you can't just select and watch the entirety of it on your iPad. 

By no means am I saying this WILL be the case, but online is growing at an incredible rate. Don't discount it.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> Just remember that 10 years ago there were NO streaming services at all.
> 
> Now there is Netflix, Amazing Prime, Hulu, AppleTV announced yesterday, Disney Streaming Service etc etc.
> 
> ...


For sure you can't predict the details of the future. But that doesn't change much about why a product is advertised. Whether it's a guy walking down the street shouting about your product or electronics or subscriptions, at the end you are trying to reach people in growing markets and will try to determine what events attract their interest.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> For sure you can't predict the details of the future. But *that doesn't change much about why a product is advertised*. Whether it's a guy walking down the street shouting about your product or electronics or subscriptions, at the end you are trying to reach people in growing markets and will try to determine what events attract their interest.


I don't understand your point... I never said it changed why you advertise, I said how. 

and the shift to online mediums is huge. 

Broadcast television used to pull in numbers like 30 million for top shows like American Idol in its heyday circa 2011. 

Now the highest rated show in America is The Big Bang Theory with 18 million viewers, despite the population growing by 16 million in that time. 

People are spending a lit more time in front of screens nowadays, just not TV screens. 

My point is that it's very reasonable to think there could be a shift in advertising power dynamics that take power away from broadcasters and puts it in the hands of YouTube or Netflix etc in the future.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> I don't understand your point... I never said it changed why you advertise, I said how.
> 
> and the shift to online mediums is huge.
> 
> ...


I understand. And I'm saying that that does not change the fact that the point of putting it on the screen is to get people to look at the screen. And the reason to do that is to get advertisers to pay you so that their ads are seen as well. 

In addition it makes your subscription people focus in on selling subscriptions in countries with growing populations and income levels, and without close ties to other media preferences. If holding an event (Olympics, WC, Super Bowl, whatever) there encourages them to buy subscriptions, then events will gravitate there. One way or another the goal is to get people with money to watch.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

tower_dan said:


> Just remember that 10 years ago there were NO streaming services at all.
> 
> Now there is Netflix, Amazing Prime, Hulu, AppleTV announced yesterday, Disney Streaming Service etc etc.
> 
> ...


It's already here. :lol:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAZN


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*South Africa, please :cheers:

Johannesburg, Capetown or Durban.*

Rio became the first South American host of the Olympic Games and Africa could host the Olympics for the first time too.

Johannesburg is the largest city in South Africa and one of the largest urban areas in the world. Cape Town is one of the most beautiful and fabulous cities on Earth. And Durban is very nice too


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Cauê said:


> *South Africa, please :cheers:
> 
> Johannesburg, Capetown or Durban.*
> 
> ...


Only when RSA becomes economically stable again. Right now, it's an economic basket case, and even worse with its Olympic committee's relations with the gov't. So unless that is fixed, a Summer Olympics won't be coming to Africa for a long time.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Only when RSA becomes economically stable again. Right now, it's an economic basket case, and even worse with its Olympic committee's relations with the gov't. So unless that is fixed, a Summer Olympics won't be coming to Africa for a long time.


Unfortunately that sounds all too accurate. 

Without a growing economy it's hard to show advertisers and the media what benefits you get from going there. A bid would have to include a very specific game plan on how the economy will be booming in a 2-3 years and funding and stability assured 12 years out.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Cauê said:


> *South Africa, please :cheers:
> 
> Johannesburg, Capetown or Durban.*
> 
> ...


see above


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> Only when RSA becomes economically stable again. Right now, it's an economic basket case, and even worse with its Olympic committee's relations with the gov't. So unless that is fixed, a Summer Olympics won't be coming to Africa for a long time.





pesto said:


> Unfortunately that sounds all too accurate.
> 
> Without a growing economy it's hard to show advertisers and the media what benefits you get from going there. A bid would have to include a very specific game plan on how the economy will be booming in a 2-3 years and funding and stability assured 12 years out.


Plus, South Africa also have an unwillingness to support a permanent large indoor arena (like New York has MSG, London has The O2 Arena, or Paris has the Bercy and La Defense Arenas), which is one of the reasons I've always been hesitant to support a South African Olympic bid (and it's something I've always fought with other users over in this forum). I still don't know if any regular stands could be fitted at that Dome in north-west Johannesburg (which is mainly an exhibition center).

After the completion of the Baixada Arena in Curitiba, Brazil, Africa is left as the only continent in the world without a covered stadium. Curse that continent's infrastructure defcit.:bash: I remember somebody at GamesBids.com raising the possibility of Newlands Stadium being temporarily covered with a roof if Cape Town hosts an Olympics. I wonder if this could somehow be made permanent (retractable or otherwise)?

Also, I'm still not sure if any of SA's "Big Three" will want to develop an automated rail rapid transit line if they were ever awarded the Olympics, just like Sydney is right now.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Plus, South Africa also have an unwillingness to support a permanent large indoor arena (like New York has MSG, London has The O2 Arena, or Paris has the Bercy and La Defense Arenas), which is one of the reasons I've always been hesitant to support a South African Olympic bid (and it's something I've always fought with other users over in this forum). I still don't know if any regular stands could be fitted at that Dome in north-west Johannesburg (which is mainly an exhibition center).
> 
> After the completion of the Baixada Arena in Curitiba, Brazil, Africa is left as the only continent in the world without a covered stadium. Curse that continent's infrastructure defcit.:bash: I remember somebody at GamesBids.com raising the possibility of Newlands Stadium being temporarily covered with a roof if Cape Town hosts an Olympics. I wonder if this could somehow be made permanent (retractable or otherwise)?
> 
> Also, I'm still not sure if any of SA's "Big Three" will want to develop an automated rail rapid transit line if they were ever awarded the Olympics, just like Sydney is right now.


Yes: Step by step.

First, you have to have a strong economy, stable politics, human rights. If you don't, you should be working on these not sports facilities for your sultan or elites to brag about. 

Then provide some evidence that you really are willing and able to do this: public support, existing facilities under frequent use, active marketing/PR skills, accommodations, transit, etc.

Then you can start thinking about what a bid might look like. And, of course, you need to bring a better value proposition than the other bidders.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Ok here's a plan I made for a potential Brisbane 2032 bid that's far superior than the one that French company made for the Feasibility Study. It's an Excel Spreadsheet with the proposed existing, upgrade needed, legacy and temporary venues.

It's based on Brisbane, Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast clusters with Toowoomba being the furthest cluster 125km west of Brisbane. 

You can then have the *City Zone*, *Boondall/Nudgee Zone* (The ideal site for the Main Stadium, Athlete's Village and Main Media Centre and Village) and *Chandler Zone *in Brisbane with isolated venues at *Morningside*, *Tennyson*, *Nathan*, *Caboolture* and *Lake Kurwongbah*.

The solution for indoor sports (particularly the finals of team sports, or in this case it can even be a solution for Swimming) is to upgrade Lang Park (Suncorp Stadium) with a retractable roof and divide it into 2 "Arenas" much like Georgia Dome was for 1996. Swimming can easily have the highest attendances in Olympic history with the use of a temporary pool.

Brisbane could use a new legacy arena, so you build one. But you don't need to build isolated "arenas" in the outer suburbs of the city. Just make maximum use of existing indoor venues, with legacy "arenas" for Sunshine Coast and Toowoomba. 

The ideal solution for an Olympic Stadium would be Chandler, but it would be messy to try and fit everything there, so Boondall/Nudgee could serve this purpose as Nudgee College could be used for training venues/NOC officials' office space and be right next to the proposed Athlete's Village, Main Media Centre and Media Village. It's accessible by train, so it's not just bus/road dependent. 

It's not 1992 anymore, so don't try and dream it up to be, but it can work with a solid regional plan.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lord David said:


> The solution for indoor sports (particularly the finals of team sports, or in this case it can even be a solution for Swimming) is to upgrade Lang Park (Suncorp Stadium) with a retractable roof and divide it into 2 "Arenas" much like Georgia Dome was for 1996. Swimming can easily have the highest attendances in Olympic history with the use of a temporary pool.
> 
> Brisbane could use a new legacy arena, so you build one. But you don't need to build isolated "arenas" in the outer suburbs of the city. Just make maximum use of existing indoor venues, with legacy "arenas" for Sunshine Coast and Toowoomba.


The corners of Lang Park are currently open air, so it'll be tricky to cover those up with new exterior walls in addition to that retractable roof you're proposing.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> The corners of Lang Park are currently open air, so it'll be tricky to cover those up with new exterior walls in addition to that retractable roof you're proposing.


It wouldn't be too difficult. Advances in retractable roof design could produce something similar to Wimbledon's main court. The exposed corners need to just be closed off. It's possible and a big boost for any Brisbane bid.


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that the Olympic Games of 2032 will go again to Europe, Asia, even Oceania. The IOC is only interested in minimizing the risks and generating profits, that is why we will continue to see future locations in the same cities as always.

Neither Africa nor South America has the necessary support yet.

But if we become dreamers and creatives, in Africa I only dare to think about South Africa and maybe many more years, Morocco. In the case of South America, unquestionably the next Olympic city would be Buenos Aires, but I doubt that by 2032, I see it for 2040 or 2044 and for many years (2052 or 2056) to my city, Santiago de Chile (host of the next Pan American Games in 2023)

Personally, I would like Madrid to host 2032 and why not, Lisbon.

Greetings from Santiago de Chile.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Lisbon _could_ host and even make a bid that would rival Madrid. But unless they're willing to expand the national stadium, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Lisbon _could_ host and even make a bid that would rival Madrid. But unless they're willing to expand the national stadium, I don't see it happening.


Uhmmm . . . Portugal population - 10.3 million. Athens/Greece 2004, about 10.5 million. Not even richer Switzerland is that foolish to attempt to host a Winter Games, let alone a Summer Games. hno: Such foolish talk.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Uhmmm . . . Portugal population - 10.3 million. Athens/Greece 2004, about 10.5 million. Not even richer Switzerland is that foolish to attempt to host a Winter Games, let alone a Summer Games. hno: Such foolish talk.


Well they did host Expo 98 which had quite a number of new infrastructure built. 

And there's more infrastructure coming in the next few years, including expansion of the existing international airport and the construction of a new one.

You got the Exhibition Center which could host quite a number of indoor sports.

Temporary venues could reduce the costs post Paralympics.

The main problem is Estádio Nacional. Unless they are willing to expand the venue, Lisbon is not a feasible bid.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Lord David said:


> Well they did host Expo 98 which had quite a number of new infrastructure built.


Expos are a lot easier to fit into urban redevelopment projects than the Olympics and the infrastructure projects usually have a better legacy. Cities can choose whatever they want to build (like Lisbon choosing to build an oceanarium) for an expo whereas for the Olympics they are forced to build a long list of predetermined facilities that are likely to require heavy operating subsidies and may not make sense for the host city.

There is a weird paradox for Expos in that their raison d'etre has been obsoleted by television, the internet and budget flights, but the urban development possibilities of Expos are better than the big ticket projects like the Olympics or World Cup that have retained more relevancy.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Nacre said:


> Expos are a lot easier to fit into urban redevelopment projects than the Olympics and the infrastructure projects usually have a better legacy. Cities can choose whatever they want to build (like Lisbon choosing to build an oceanarium) for an expo whereas for the Olympics they are forced to build a long list of predetermined facilities that are likely to require heavy operating subsidies and may not make sense for the host city.
> 
> There is a weird paradox for Expos in that their raison d'etre has been obsoleted by television, the internet and budget flights, but the urban development possibilities of Expos are better than the big ticket projects like the Olympics or World Cup that have retained more relevancy.


Yes. If you want to see the world it's easier to catch a few Bourne or Mission Impossible movies. :lol:


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

pesto said:


> Yes. If you want to see the world it's easier to catch a few Bourne or Mission Impossible movies. :lol:


Not sure if you were joking, but this is in fact how most people learn English and about other countries. Brazilians are more familiar with the USA than Americans are with Brazil because Brazilians watch lots of TV shows and movies from America while few Americans see Brazilian shows or films.

For the Olympics I think that's also a bit of a problem. I don't know if they really succeed in showing off the host country. The inside of an indoor aquatics center in Rio and the inside of an indoor aquatics center in Tokyo are likely to be pretty similar and unlikely to convince tourists to visit either city. Conversely films are way more successful. _The Crocodile Dundee films nearly doubled American tourists visiting Australia_. Meanwhile the Sydney Olympics didn't move the needle for tourists much at all. So if you want to get more tourists to visit your city, why not spend $200 million on a blockbuster film instead of $10 billion on the summer Olympics?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Australians support a Queensland bid : https://www.theaustralian.com.au/sp...e/news-story/b86604d8e292364cd2fc94ec8313d854


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Nacre said:


> Not sure if you were joking, but this is in fact how most people learn English and about other countries. Brazilians are more familiar with the USA than Americans are with Brazil because Brazilians watch lots of TV shows and movies from America while few Americans see Brazilian shows or films.
> 
> For the Olympics I think that's also a bit of a problem. I don't know if they really succeed in showing off the host country. The inside of an indoor aquatics center in Rio and the inside of an indoor aquatics center in Tokyo are likely to be pretty similar and unlikely to convince tourists to visit either city. Conversely films are way more successful. _The Crocodile Dundee films nearly doubled American tourists visiting Australia_. Meanwhile the Sydney Olympics didn't move the needle for tourists much at all. So if you want to get more tourists to visit your city, why not spend $200 million on a blockbuster film instead of $10 billion on the summer Olympics?


I assume that each of those movies got subsidized to shoot in the cities that they used and may have written in more cities just to get more subsidies and potential audience appeal. The local cities view it as a way to reach 100M people, mostly young and with money. 

On a similar note, studies supposedly have shown that US and foreign visitors feel comfortable in LA because they have a sense of familiarity with it from TV and movies. I doubt that anyone planned that, but it happened anyway. The enormous amount of US entertainment production has many effects.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.france24.com/en/20190505-encouraging-words-bach-brisbane-joins-2032-olympic-field

Bach says that to avoid too many losers some cities may be discouraged from bidding.

He also advises that Brisbane needs to show national and local support and has to start building a big ole transit system. 

Ka-ching! Costs start at 10B and counting. :lol:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Lisbon _could_ host and even make a bid that would rival Madrid. But unless they're willing to expand the national stadium, I don't see it happening.


not a chance, and its not only because Estadio Nacional, which by the way would be amazing in a Dorell (Tokyo2020) look.
it had to build many many things. yes it have the exibition center (4 sports maybe), and two arenas (MEO Arena and Campo Pequeno) that could host the event but the rest is way too small for olympics. Rowing is built but over 200kms, football stadiums too, but it have no olympic aquatics center, no baseball center, no canoeing slalom, and so on.

it would cost billions, and the city, and the country will not be able to support


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> not a chance, and its not only because Estadio Nacional, which by the way would be amazing in a Dorell (Tokyo2020) look.
> it had to build many many things. yes it have the exibition center (4 sports maybe), and two arenas (MEO Arena and Campo Pequeno) that could host the event but the rest is way too small for olympics. Rowing is built but over 200kms, football stadiums too, but it have no olympic aquatics center, no baseball center, no canoeing slalom, and so on.
> 
> it would cost billions, and the city, and the country will not be able to support


The Exhibition Center can host 8 sports, in 4 halls if the sports shared a venue.

Rowing is just a 2000 meter course with a main grandstand.

An Aquatics Center can be a legacy for the city.

They have the football venues from Euro 2004.

Baseball? A temporary venue.

Slalom? Also a temporary venue.

If done correctly, they can bid.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Lord David said:


> The Exhibition Center can host 8 sports, in 4 halls if the sports shared a venue.
> 
> Rowing is just a 2000 meter course with a main grandstand.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I would advise the Portuguese government that it is a good use of 30M or so to commission studies and analyses toward the idea of putting together a bid for 2032. Just this week Bach pointedly said that there are too many potential losers talking about bids and they need to be counseled out. I read this as saying that the IOC already sees at least a couple of winners in the field.

If interested, the first thing is for Lisbon to talk to the IOC about the value proposition. Even small countries can build facilities with only a few white elephants. But why would the IOC choose YOU instead of India, Australia, China, Indonesia, etc.? There have already been plenty of European Olympics and during the last round several cities had the experience of very little public support. By contrast, there are 4B people in Asia with rapidly growing incomes and appetites to spend.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> I'm not sure I would advise the Portuguese government that it is a good use of 30M or so to commission studies and analyses toward the idea of putting together a bid for 2032. Just this week Bach pointedly said that there are too many potential losers talking about bids and they need to be counseled out. I read this as saying that the IOC already sees at least a couple of winners in the field.
> 
> If interested, the first thing is for Lisbon to talk to the IOC about the value proposition. Even small countries can build facilities with only a few white elephants. But why would the IOC choose YOU instead of India, Australia, China, Indonesia, etc.? There have already been plenty of European Olympics and during the last round several cities had the experience of very little public support. By contrast, there are 4B people in Asia with rapidly growing incomes and appetites to spend.


Lord David is a self-appointed Olympic plans-put-togetherer without any approval from nations he will be sending into big-time bankruptcy. So long as he lines up many venues for them, it's a go for Lord David! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Lord David is a self-appointed Olympic plans-put-togetherer without any approval from nations he will be sending into big-time bankruptcy. So long as he lines up many venues for them, it's a go for Lord David! :lol: :nuts:


LOL. An embodiment of the problem in the public funding system. It's not my money so spend as much as you want on whatever you want. Let's party!!!

But if we have to go broke can we at least do it spending on sanitation, vaccinations, hospitals, etc.?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lord David said:


> The Exhibition Center can host 8 sports, in 4 halls if the sports shared a venue.


ok maybe. i can give you that. practice can be done elsewhere


> Rowing is just a 2000 meter course with a main grandstand.


people wouldnt understand why spend money on a temporary venue, when we have a state of the art already built. plus, where will you find near lisbon a place like that for a temporary? Tagus river its ... a river, and have stream. Rio was made on a peaceful lake and competitors said some lanes had advantage 



> An Aquatics Center can be a legacy for the city.


nobody in Portugal cares about competitive swimming. maybe a proposal like beijing's cube can atract support



> They have the football venues from Euro 2004.


 sure



> Baseball? A temporary venue.
> 
> Slalom? Also a temporary venue.


both expensive and legacy useless

of course it can be done, but why?

we still remember the stadiums that are still being paid and the burden some cities were left with

and i didnt mention before, but Estadio Nacional is somewhat of monument protected, so revamp would probably be a bureaucratic nightmare or impossible

recently Lisbon hosted the Lusophonie Games. Nobody cared. and athletics were in Restelo.
Best chance for Lisbon to host a international sports event would be European Games, and I still would have my doubts, it would be made within a reasonable budget


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> Australians support a Queensland bid : https://www.theaustralian.com.au/sp...e/news-story/b86604d8e292364cd2fc94ec8313d854





pesto said:


> https://www.france24.com/en/20190505-encouraging-words-bach-brisbane-joins-2032-olympic-field
> 
> Bach says that to avoid too many losers some cities may be discouraged from bidding.
> 
> ...


I reiterate Victoria and New South Wales will never support Brisbane getting a mass transit upgrade at 2.1 million people when both cities are 5 million + and desperate for more mass transit infrastructure. 

Victoria/Melbourne, in particular, would put up a big fight if Brisbane was to get a $10BN metro that is federally funded for an Olympics when Melbourne has had to 100% fund the new metro WITHOUT federal support but is double the size of Brisbane and would require significantly less investment overall for a games. 

Bill Shorten is also from Victoria and should Labor win the election in 2 weeks time, he has stated that there is going to be a big shift back in federal spending to Victoria which has been receiving less than other states for the better part of a decade despite being the second largest economic contributor to the country. 

the next 12 months could be very interesting inf the government changes on May 18th.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Wouldn't worry about baseball, it's not got a permanent place on the roster. It's returning for Tokyo, Paris is dropping it, and it's returning again for LA.

If a city doesn't want to build a temporary baseball venue it can choose not to include it.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> I reiterate Victoria and New South Wales will never support Brisbane getting a mass transit upgrade at 2.1 million people when both cities are 5 million + and desperate for more mass transit infrastructure.
> 
> Victoria/Melbourne, in particular, would put up a big fight if Brisbane was to get a $10BN metro that is federally funded for an Olympics when Melbourne has had to 100% fund the new metro WITHOUT federal support but is double the size of Brisbane and would require significantly less investment overall for a games.
> 
> ...


This sounds credible. But in either event, you see the decision being made based on political muscle not on economic arguments (demand, profitability, alternative uses, etc.).

This may be what Bach is driving at. Let's see some real numbers attached to a real bid. Put together a budget based on economics rather than on "we spend on dream projects and then the feds bail us out of our mega-billion dollar hole".

Ideally, there are no federal or local taxpayer funds. Just revenues from the Games plus any residual value net of future operating expenses. If you have a use for a 10B subway and 10B of stadiums and sport facilities, then build them but don't wrap them around an Olympic bid and use that as a justification.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC Proposes Opening Olympic Bids To Multiple Cities, Regions or Countries As Part Of Sweeping Changes*
https://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-ol...ons-or-countries-as-part-of-sweeping-changes/

Future Olympic bids could be formed among multiple cities, regions or countries – and not just a single city – if the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Session approves the proposal at a meeting next month. (...)

The working group proposed six fundamental changes to the current bid process designed to address the lack of cities interested in hosting the Games, and, according to IOC President Thomas Bach, the problem of having “too many losers.” In addition to allowing for a greater geographic scope from bidders, the working group proposed establishing “permanent ongoing dialogue to explore interest” from cities, regions and countries interested in hosting the Games.

“It could be an advantage [to have regional or multinational hosts] to the IOC, it may be preferable to have a region as an additional signatory to a host city contract rather than just a city,” IOC President Thomas Bach said in Lausanne, Switzerland following the Executive Board meeting. “On the other hand it does not change our vision, our focus on having an Olympic Centre. “This does not mean that you do not have this atmosphere for the athletes, it is not to spread things out more.” Bach said the priority would remain on retaining the “magic of the Games.”

The group suggested setting up two new ongoing “future host” commissions – one for the Winter Games and one for the Summer Games – to replace the current evaluation commissions. The new commissions will be comprised of non-EB members from the IOC, National Olympic Committees, athletes, International Federations, the International Paralympic Committee and continental representation. (...)

They propose involving the IOC Session more closely in the process, including members earlier and throughout the dialogue phase and giving them more influence. The working group has also suggested dropping the charter rule that host cities be elected seven years in advance, and instead make the timing of the election flexible. (...)

The first Games to be sited with the new bid process proposals will be the 2030 winter edition. (...) For 2030, there are already potential bidders from Sapporo, Lillehammer, Barcelona and Salt Lake City. For the 2032 Summer Games several groups are considering projects including Brisbane in Australia, Jakarta in Indonesia, Shanghai in China, Buenos Aires in Argentina, as well as Germany and Russia. Discussions around a joint North and South Korean bid have also caught the attention of the IOC. Bach hinted that there has already been interest in hosting the Games in 2034 and 2036.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

No surprise, given the IOC's statements and policy lately. The time of single cities making a bid (just like single nations making WC bids) is over. Why build or use aging mediocre facilities when you can add more interesting locations and facilities by adding some other cities or countries to the bid.

The winners are cities in the developing world, who can now build world quality facilities in 2 or 3 locations and speed development in each of those areas. More people, more sites, more tourism. That is, more tickets and more viewers.

As for the continuing dialogues, this has been bruited before and I had assumed it has been going on with good results. This perhaps just formalizes the process?


----------



## newenquen (Jul 15, 2016)

Amazing.


----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow! Did they choose Olympics in Indonesia? They haven't been there yet! I guess they will have to wait for next few decades later.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> To be brief: if you are targeting the Indian market, do you hold the Olympics in Mumbai or in Edmonton? It's very simple: no one knows, so you do market research to find out. Maybe Edmonton wins, maybe Mumbai. But the PROCESS is to find out which site the marketers/target audience prefer, not to brag about which city has the most arenas or transit systems today. It is a function of the target audience and their viewing and spending habits.
> 
> A more general version: unfortunately people are ignorant and easily manipulated. Polls show that almost everyone believes they have free will and make independent choices but in fact their perception of reality is so strongly shaped by political and commercial input that their choices are as predictable as rats or chickens. Trillions (not a typo) are spent on this every year by consumer product companies, political parties, special interests, etc. And techniques include paying athletes and entertainers with IQ's in the 70's and a third grade education to recommend their product. And it works. So arguing for the intelligence and sophistication of consumers may not be a good pin to hang your arguments on.


I'm sorry but did you just put Edmonton Canada in the running to host an Olympics as an example...

I think you need more accurate analogies.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> I'm sorry but did you just put Edmonton Canada in the running to host an Olympics as an example...
> 
> I think you need more accurate analogies.


Well, I intentionally didn’t mention Melbourne to keep the discussion general. But feel free to plug in any city you want.

The point is that after Paris and LA were taken there really are few cities left that can hold a low cost Olympics. So why not allow multi-city or multi-national bids? It encourages bids that can provide quality venues while promoting development in multiple city and discouraging over-spending in any one of them. More exposure of the Olympic brand.

And most importantly, it adds a potentially powerful marketing tool to your arsenal. If Indonesia and a couple of neighbor countries, or two or three cities in India can put together bids that allow the IOC and broadcasters to tap deeply into the huge and growing Asia markets, so much the better.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

hrm... 

while I applaud your attempt to claw back your credibility, comparing Edmonton, Canada to Melbourne is like comparing a BMX to a Harley Davidson, size, population, history, scope of events etc nothing other than their primary language is even remotely comparable and your whole argument has been diluted as a result. 

While I think the multi-city/country idea could work in small countries like the Netherlands where cities are geographically close and well connected, countries like Brazil, Canada, USA, Aus etc would just feel like a dimly lit event if they were to host spread out. 

It will allow smaller countries chances to host which is great, but to say that we have run out of cities capable of holding the event alone is a stretch. 

Berlin, Madrid, Chicago, Melbourne, New York, Toronto all have the size, cash and hosting ability for a games and 4 of them have never hosted so the list certainly isn't dry and if you were to selectively host in currently capable cities, that would give you the 2 or so decades for developing cities to catch up and get to a point where they can stage a successful hames in the 2040s. 

The Olympics only became unappealing to host because of cost blowouts demands that primarily arose because the IOC grew very powerful and confident throughout the latter half of the 20th Century forcing cities to continually reach despite the return remaining the same.


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

hrm... 

while I applaud your attempt to claw back your credibility, comparing Edmonton, Canada to Melbourne is like comparing a BMX to a Harley Davidson, size, population, history, scope of events etc nothing other than their primary language is even remotely comparable and your whole argument has been diluted as a result. 

While I think the multi-city/country idea could work in small countries like the Netherlands where cities are geographically close and well connected, countries like Brazil, Canada, USA, Aus etc would just feel like a dimly lit event if they were to host spread out. 

It will allow smaller countries chances to host which is great, but to say that we have run out of cities capable of holding the event alone is a stretch. 

Berlin, Madrid, Chicago, Melbourne, New York, Toronto all have the size, cash and hosting ability for a games and 4 of them have never hosted so the list certainly isn't dry and if you were to selectively host in currently capable cities, that would give you the 2 or so decades for developing cities to catch up and get to a point where they can stage a successful hames in the 2040s. 

The Olympics only became unappealing to host because of cost blowouts demands that primarily arose because the IOC grew very powerful and confident throughout the latter half of the 20th Century forcing cities to continually reach despite the return remaining the same.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> hrm...
> 
> while I applaud your attempt to claw back your credibility, comparing Edmonton, Canada to Melbourne is like comparing a BMX to a Harley Davidson, size, population, history, scope of events etc nothing other than their primary language is even remotely comparable and your whole argument has been diluted as a result.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but don’t worry about my credibility; it’s way beyond repair! 

I had no interest in comparing Edmonton to Melbourne; I just figured it was a nice, neutral mid-sized city that no one had opinions about (except yourself apparently. :lol: ). As I said, plug in Boston or Berlin or Atlanta if you want (although I suppose that residents of those cities would complain since they are larger than Melbourne). 

The point is that you have to go through the revenue side as well as the cost side, and that you determine the revenue side by doing some research. 

Otherwise, I think the shortage of bidders is more a problem on the Winter side. 2032 seems to have a number of bidders.

Multiple sites in small countries is OK, but the big winner will be in large countries. You could get access to 2 or 3 cities at 15-20M each, plus maybe 200M people within a 2 hr. train ride or drive, or 1 hr. flight. Plus complete market saturation for the whole country by featuring its major cities on TV for weeks. I strongly assume it was NBC that dictated the wording of Bach's comments. :lol:


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

pesto said:


> Thanks, but don’t worry about my credibility; it’s way beyond repair!
> 
> I had no interest in comparing Edmonton to Melbourne; I just figured it was a nice, neutral mid-sized city that no one had opinions about (except yourself apparently. :lol: ). As I said, plug in Boston or Berlin or Atlanta if you want (although I suppose that residents of those cities would complain since they are larger than Melbourne).
> 
> ...


Again reaching very broadly there to get a rise. 

Cities you mentioned by metro populations

Edmonton - 1.2 mil
Melbourne 4.5 mil
Boston - 4.6 mil
Atlanta - 5.8 mil
Berlin - 6.08 mil... so... not even close to the same league in size or potential hosting ability.

Just to close the book on this, I don't care what city you use as a reference/comparison... as long as it is a comparable example.

You also forget the fact that a number of events don't draw nearly the same crowds as others. 

its fine for the FIFA WC because the requirements are for smaller stadiums for the early games and bigger cities with bigger stadiums get the larger later games, it's much more straight forward. 

But for a multi-sport event like the Olympics part of the benefit of hosting in one place is that people who come to see the popular events like track and field are more easily persuaded to check out another less popular events with cheaper tickets simply because they are already there in that city for a week or so. The less popular events can piggyback off the drawcards of the main drawcards. 

Will the host city who gets Equestrian, Slalom/rowing, pentathlon/shooting get the same influx of tourists as swimming, diving or athletics?

and you can't really use the argument of sharing the popular events around evenly. 

Opening/Closing will always be held in the main stadium that hosts track and field and soccer finals. 

Swimming and diving can't exactly be split up as many fans would want tickets to both and not be willing to travel cross country for different events. 

Though multiple hosts may sound like an easy solution to the problems of cost, it comes with a host of other problems.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> hrm...
> 
> while I applaud your attempt to claw back your credibility, comparing Edmonton, Canada to Melbourne is like comparing a BMX to a Harley Davidson, size, population, history, scope of events etc nothing other than their primary language is even remotely comparable and your whole argument has been diluted as a result.
> 
> ...


Single cities that can host easily may not be that plentiful. 

Andrew Zimbalist, a noted sports economist in the US, has pointed out that neither Chicago nor NY are capable of hosting the Olympics. In NY the area that was going to become major Olympic facilities instead became Hudson Yards, which is a stunningly successful high-end housing, shopping and entertainment area. It is well recognized by the NY press and residents that this could have been billions of useless facilities instead. 

Likewise, when Toronto was putting together a bid for 2024 there was considerable opposition over the costs of even BIDDING, much less the costs of putting on the Games. At the moment Toronto doesn’t have even ONE stadium appropriate for hosting a World Cup match as you can read about in the 2026 WC thread. This is exacerbated by Montreal’s Olympic experience, which as every Canadian knows was a financial blood-letting that took 30 years to pay-off. A humorous summary about how skeptical some in Toronto feel:

https://torontoist.com/2016/08/relief-line-humour-2028-olympic-bid-toronto/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> Again reaching very broadly there to get a rise.
> 
> Cities you mentioned by metro populations
> 
> ...


----------



## tower_dan (Mar 2, 2008)

Firstly you need to pick ONE way of measuring a city and apply it to ALL on the list of you're going to have a leg to stand on when discussing things like population. 

If you apply the US method to Melbourne the number jumps to about 5.8mil when you include the entire urban basin and places like Geelong, Ballarat etc. 

I used the metro number for ALL 5 cities, not pick and choose which population method I use for which city to further an argument.

Secondly

The population isn't the only factor, it does help justify things more easily though because typically large cities will have professional teams to use facilities long after the event. 

But here is where your argument comes undone again.

You say the point is to not have white elephants so to share it around but what will India or Indonesia (regardless of what city hosted) do with a 400 million aquatic centre when swimming isn't a typical skill taught to everyone yet like it is in the west? what will they do with a Rowing and Slalom course when neither country has ever won a medal in those events?

India has 1.2 billion people and has only ever won ~11 gold medals, they have only played in a FIFA final once when all other teams from their group withdrew in 1950 and their primary sport is cricket which isn't even an Olympic sport. 

Fact is that Olympic sports aren't overly common in most developing countries. 

I have never said these places shouldn't host, but when a country isn't overly sporty there will inevitably be white elephants regardless of how many cities shoulder the burden. 

The thing is sports are essentially a luxury. Until 100 years ago it was only for the elite but as countries develop and people have more money, time and don't have to work all the time people take up sports to fill their days. 

This is where skills increase, popularity grows, talented players develop, demand for city teams and facilities etc grows. 

It takes time, as in a whole generation. China didn't pop onto the scene and host/dominate the Olympics in just a decade, there was a massive push into developing young people as athletes and growth of the middle class which allowed interest in sports to grow. 

Australia didn't win a single medal in 1904 and as a result, formed the Australian Institute of Sport to train and recruit young talent to be the best they can be. Which over time lead to it performing well incredibly well for its size. 

The issue is that no amount of band-aid fixes, whether its city sharing, working with them to stop corruption and overspending etc will do anything for countries like Indonesia, India, South Africa etc if they haven't got the grassroots base level that can support the sports that these facilities are built for. 

The games might get pulled off on budget but if a stadium is only used a few times a year because no one gives two hoots about the sport it was built for then its still a fail of an experiment. 

Money will dictate who hosts, but as more and more games pass and cities/countries that have no real plan as to what to do with facilities post games they will ultimately end as failures.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

tower_dan said:


> Firstly you need to pick ONE way of measuring a city and apply it to ALL on the list of you're going to have a leg to stand on when discussing things like population.
> 
> If you apply the US method to Melbourne the number jumps to about 5.8mil when you include the entire urban basin and places like Geelong, Ballarat etc.
> 
> I used the metro number for ALL 5 cities, not pick and choose which population method I use for which city to further an argument.


When you say "same source" you mean you personally make up all of them? How about this instead:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_by_population

Chicago 9.9
Boston 8.2 
Atlanta 6.6
Melbourne 4.6

More to the point, the IOC believes that there are few cities in developed countries that are both capable and interested in hosting the Olympics (Patrick Baumann made this point over and over and Bach continues to do so; check back in the 2024/28 threads). This number can be supplemented if the games are divided among cities. 

This policy has been discussed for years now and is being implemented, with major developing cities being coached and counseled into developing the needed skills. Those with less potential are steered toward youth games and other projects.

It meets the primary criterion: eliminate the horrible press from allowing construction and hospitality billionaires and their political tools from leading mid-sized cities into disastrous losses to be covered by the taxpayers. Of course, from among these you tend to choose those with the most revenue potential.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> This policy has been discussed for years now and is being implemented, with major developing cities being coached and counseled into developing the needed skills. Those with less potential are steered toward youth games and other projects.
> 
> It meets the primary criterion: eliminate the horrible press from allowing construction and hospitality billionaires and their political tools from leading mid-sized cities into disastrous losses to be covered by the taxpayers. Of course, from among these you tend to choose those with the most revenue potential.


The IOC should stop treating the Olympics as some sort of travelogue and tourist guide instead of what should be its main purpose: Hosting athletes from around the world every four years to compete in their skills of choice.

Maybe if the Olympics were a quadrennial event where the world's best doctors, scientists, architects, musicians, engineers, electricians, artists, researchers, chefs, agriculturalists, fashion designers, etc, also gathered - and not just athletes alone - than it might deserve all the fuss from various cities and countries.

Rio 2016 is a glaring example that both a host of an Olympics games and the games themselves can easily end up being a case of much ado about nothing---or way less than promoted.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

californiadreams said:


> The IOC should stop treating the Olympics as some sort of travelogue and tourist guide instead of what should be its main purpose: Hosting athletes from around the world every four years to compete in their skills of choice.
> 
> Maybe if the Olympics were a quadrennial event where the world's best doctors, scientists, architects, musicians, engineers, electricians, artists, researchers, chefs, agriculturalists, fashion designers, etc, also gathered - and not just athletes alone - than it might deserve all the fuss from various cities and countries.
> 
> Rio 2016 is a glaring example that both a host of an Olympics games and the games themselves can easily end up being a case of much ado about nothing---or way less than promoted.


Wow, Monty Python parodied Thomas Hardy writing novels about 30 years ago but I never thought I would see it seriously proposed. I'm afraid it would be a lot like what Gehry said about architecture: it's about 95 percent staring into space and then wadding up stuff and throwing it away.

I'm afraid that sports are just a lot more interesting and more likely to attract viewers than watching accountants account or theoretical physicists find solutions to Einstein's field equations or model the structure of neutron stars. 

And you might be surprised how quickly the construction companies could get cities building reactors, accelerators, test facilities and other highly specialized buildings and equipment funded by the local taxpayers. :lol:


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> I'm afraid that sports are just a lot more interesting and more likely to attract viewers than watching accountants account or theoretical physicists find solutions to Einstein's field equations or model the structure of neutron stars.


From the turnout at some of the venues of the 2016 games, particularly the ones for major track and field events, you'd never know that. 

Maybe more people would have shown up to watch a field of accountants do a Quickbooks routine on their laptops?

Such games do prove that the supposed prestige of the IOC and Olympics are altogether dependent on the host city and a particular version of such a sporting event itself. 

At least if Rio/Brazil hadn't poured so much money into the 2016 games, it wouldn't seem like an even bigger bellyflop?

Splat.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

californiadreams said:


> From the turnout at some of the venues of the 2016 games, particularly the ones for major track and field events, you'd never know that.
> 
> Maybe more people would have shown up to watch a field of accountants do a Quickbooks routine on their laptops?
> 
> ...


For sure you want things to go smoothly. But you also want a city that has a positive rep and some buzz about it. Kansas City or Minneapolis might put on great shows but wouldn't have the intrinsic appeal of Paris or London.

But the good news is that the IOC conducts research on these issues. For the moves to LA and London, the NFL gathered information on potential ticket sales by city block and I would expect the IOC's broadcast media and ad agencies will do no less for expected viewership. 

As for pouring in money, I have assumed that the IOC is making a bona fide effort to get out of the Athens, Sochi, London, Rio, etc., pattern that has gotten them so much bad press. But if you are right and it continues to spawn white elephants and debt that hangs over a city for decades, then cities should avoid it.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

pesto said:


> For sure you want things to go smoothly. But you also want a city that has a positive rep and some buzz about it. Kansas City or Minneapolis might put on great shows but wouldn't have the intrinsic appeal of Paris or London.



But sometimes an ugly duckling can turn out to be a beautiful swan.

Los Angeles 1984 was pretty much slim pickings by big-time Olympic standards. The Coliseum area and nearby downtown over 35 years ago was in fairly bad shape. "Spartan" could be seen by many visitors-athletes-tourists to the 23rd Olympiad as an understatement.

But a combination of a lack of red ink (if not a surplus), good organizing skills (and luck) and hard-to-pin-down joie de vivre (a word in salute to the 2024 games) of putting together a two-week games can easily go beyond conventional wisdom.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

pesto said:


> I agree but the article you posted says:
> 
> "Indonesian President Joko Widodo is weighing an audacious *2032 Olympics bid centered on the country’s not-yet-built new capital*".
> 
> Kind of hard to talk about the Indonesian Olympics bid without mentioning the city that is a prerequisite for it. It sounds like a package deal.


The whole concept of building a new capital is not solely for the Olympics, so clearly that construction project should have no relevance in this thread. Only the sports projects related to the Olympics should be in scope here.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> The whole concept of building a new capital is not solely for the Olympics, so clearly that construction project should have no relevance in this thread. Only the sports projects related to the Olympics should be in scope here.


Non sequitur. You got the logic backwards. The new capital is not dependent on the Olympics but the Olympics IS dependent on the new capital.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

pesto said:


> Non sequitur. You got the logic backwards. The new capital is not dependent on the Olympics but the Olympics IS dependent on the new capital.


But there is no relevance in discussing the grand new capital's plans when it is not specific to the Olympics. We should only cover Olympics-related news here, and leave the other aspects to the respective WDN thread. Just use a common sense approach.

Would be silly to talk about how they drain that swamp at the new site in this section's context.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> But there is no relevance in discussing the grand new capital's plans when it is not specific to the Olympics. We should only cover Olympics-related news here, and leave the other aspects to the respective WDN thread. Just use a common sense approach.
> 
> Would be silly to talk about how they drain that swamp at the new site in this section's context.


I agree that some things are not relevant at all but most things are relevant to some extent. 

If Paris or LA holds the Olympics, the IOC knows all about their hotels, restaurants, shops, roads, traffic, public transit, hospitals, medical standards, training facilities, tourist attractions, security, sanitation, streetscape, effect of weather on the city, the general situation of the people (income, density, attitudes), etc. 

Patrick Baumann noted, when visiting LA that it was a great benefit to actually see the great majority of the facilities in place and operating and others in final form and in process of construction. Here there would be very little that could be seen, not only as far as sports facilities, but hotels, hospitals, training grounds, etc. 

In fact, the IOC would have to look at local ports, airports, train depots, etc., and the world economy, weather, etc., since construction is dependent on these and shortages of raw materials or sophisticated components could stop projects on which others are dependent.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

pesto said:


> I agree that some things are not relevant at all but most things are relevant to some extent.
> 
> If Paris or LA holds the Olympics, the IOC knows all about their hotels, restaurants, shops, roads, traffic, public transit, hospitals, medical standards, training facilities, tourist attractions, security, sanitation, streetscape, effect of weather on the city, the general situation of the people (income, density, attitudes), etc.
> 
> ...


At this stage of preliminary interest to bid, I don't think any of those topics are of concern, and hence the risk of overlap with the construction thread should be minimal. The IOC isn't evaluating 2032 yet.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
*Indonesia's bid for 2032 Olympics: 'No other place but Jakarta' *
Mar 14, 2020

Indonesia’s National Olympic Committee (NOC) says the country has no city aside from Jakarta for its planned proposal to host the 2032 Olympics Games, ending recent speculation about possible plans to propose the country’s future capital in East Kalimantan as the host city.

In a phone interview on Thursday night, NOC chief Raja Sapta Oktohari told The Jakarta Post that his party would always pick Jakarta as the strongest candidate to host the quadrennial event, adding that holding the Olympics in another place would violate the International Olympic Committee’s (IOC) sustainability principle.

“During my communication with [President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo], no other place was mentioned, only Jakarta. Anything else is mere speculation,” he said.

The IOC sustainability strategy is one of the key elements besides youth and credibility in the organization’s Olympic Agenda 2020. Maximizing the use of existing venues is one of the main aspects of that strategy.

The sustainability strategy leaves leeway for the construction of a new venue but with a note that it must be viable and have a “minimal environmental footprint”, the IOC document stated.

This would be violated if Indonesia nominated a new place, which would force us to build new sporting venues for the 2032 Olympics’ bid, Okto said.

Previously, Reuters reported that the Indonesian government was “evaluating” the 2032 Olympics’ bid plan with the inclusion of the new capital in East Kalimantan as the candidate city for the Summer Olympic Games.

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...2032-olympics-no-other-place-but-jakarta.html


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Praise the Lord. The idea seemed so ridiculous that I thought it was a joke. But now I feel like there is some sanity left in the world.

As they say "What could possibly go wrong?" :lol:


----------



## martin2002 (Apr 13, 2020)

I think the SEQ bid is the only one that would be stable. 

The only other mildly serious bid would be Jakarta but Germany won't get it as the public will vote no in a referendum. I also can't see them giving the games to another Asian country as they are currently in the bulk of three olympics in Asia in a row. 

SEQ has 85% of venues already built WITH LEGACY PLANS. Most of them are used for Community use and would return to that following the games.

Also with what we have done to flatten the curve of Coronavirus, we are really leading the way and it would only help us to come out the other side stronger!

I say BRING IT ON!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

An advocate for Melbourne here spent a lot of time explaining why Brisbane was not a good choice (with friends like that who needs enemies)? I think his main issues were that SEQ had facilities over a large area, no central place for a village, spotty mass transit. His comments are above if you are interested.

My main issue is that Australia is a very small market and India and Indonesia are enormous and will still be growing in 2032. Moreover, Brisbane does not bring any worldwide brand power the way that Melbourne or Sydney might. It seems like an odd choice for the IOC except as a back-up in case the hoped-for 2032 or 2036 host doesn't developed as hoped.


----------



## Kuyen (Jul 17, 2016)

Please Brisbane no, Australia has already hosted the games in 2000.

Give the opportunity to Jakarta (Indonesia) or Seoul (South Korea without Pyongyang)


----------



## martin2002 (Apr 13, 2020)

CristóbalSCL said:


> Please Brisbane no, Australia has already hosted the games in 2000.
> 
> Give the opportunity to Jakarta (Indonesia) or Seoul (South Korea without Pyongyang)


that was 20 years ago. When the games come around it would have been 32 years ago.

China is hosting the 2022 Winter games in Beijing only 14 years since they hosted the summer games

LA will host the 2028 games 32 years since the last summer games in the US and 26 years since the last winter games in SLC 2002


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

martin2002 said:


> that was 20 years ago. When the games come around it would have been 32 years ago.
> 
> China is hosting the 2022 Winter games in Beijing only 14 years since they hosted the summer games
> 
> LA will host the 2028 games 32 years since the last summer games in the US and 26 years since the last winter games in SLC 2002


So you're thinking Australia should host as often as the US or China? Or is it that Australia should host as often as all of Asia does, including those who have never hosted ? Some clarification needed.


----------



## Kuyen (Jul 17, 2016)

martin2002 said:


> that was 20 years ago. When the games come around it would have been 32 years ago.
> 
> China is hosting the 2022 Winter games in Beijing only 14 years since they hosted the summer games
> 
> LA will host the 2028 games 32 years since the last summer games in the US and 26 years since the last winter games in SLC 2002


I think that hosting a Summer Games it's different than the Winter Games.
And I would have preferred another US city than LA for 2028.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

CristóbalSCL said:


> I think that hosting a Summer Games it's different than the Winter Games.
> And I would have preferred another US city than LA for 2028.


Practically speaking there were no other cities bidding since SF and Boston had no public support and withdrew and Washington was vastly inferior in facilities and public support.


----------



## Masterpla (Jul 31, 2018)

IOA president: India to step up battle for 2032 Olympics after pandemic


Narinder Batra has said the Indian Olympic Association is serious about bidding to host the 2026 Youth Olympic Games and 2032 Summer Olympics.




sportstar.thehindu.com


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

pesto said:


> So you're thinking Australia should host as often as the US or China? Or is it that Australia should host as often as all of Asia does, including those who have never hosted ? Some clarification needed.


No clarification needed at all. If we're looking at it purely from the perspective of how well the Games were staged why not go back to Australia again....it's a completely valid personal opinion. Another Games like Sydney, bring it on.

Of course, it's a different question to ask whether the IOC _would _choose Australia over any other nation. And it's a different question again as to whether Australia _should_ host as often as x, y or z. Those things tend to come out in the wash over time anyway.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> No clarification needed at all. If we're looking at it purely from the perspective of how well the Games were staged why not go back to Australia again....it's a completely valid personal opinion. Another Games like Sydney, bring it on.
> 
> Of course, it's a different question to ask whether the IOC _would _choose Australia over any other nation. And it's a different question again as to whether Australia _should_ host as often as x, y or z. Those things tend to come out in the wash over time anyway.


Ouch. Not one of your better efforts.

He makes 3 comments. I honestly don’t understand them but I doubt they are coherent.

It’s been 32 years since Melbourne hosted, so it’s OK to come back to Australia
It was 14 years between Beijing hosting the summer and winter games.
It will be 32 years between when Atlanta and LA (both US) will host

How does any of this bear on Indonesia, India or S. Korea which have never hosted? I guessed that he figured they are part of Asia and therefore have recently hosted. But if that’s true he is comparing Australia to China or Asia, with huge economies and billions of people. So what is the rule structure he is trying to build?

In any event, the IOC should prioritize based on the expected impact on their long-term goals. In this case it means focusing on developing the Asian markets. That may make, say, Djakarta or Seoul strong candidates and the Gold Coast relatively weaker. Market research by the IOC and the major broadcasters will determine that.

As for your new point, why would you believe that different people in a different city 32 years earlier would be a strong indicator of current performance? If London (or Delhi) did a bang-up job in 2000 would you assume that Leicester (or Bangalore) would do equally well in 2032? And what if Atlanta botched it completely? Does that mean LA, NY, SF, etc., are out for good?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think he's trying to build any rule structure. I just think he doesn't consider 32 years too short for a country that did such a good job last time. You don't need to overinterpret things, he was after all responding to someone who was tying to rule out Austrlia altogether, which is a far more unfair pov.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> I don't think he's trying to build any rule structure. I just think he doesn't consider 32 years too short for a country that did such a good job last time. You don't need to overinterpret things, he was after all responding to someone who was tying to rule out Austrlia altogether, which is a far more unfair pov.


You read that comment as ruling out Australia altogether and unfair? All he does is suggest that he prefers two other cities, which are legitimate contenders. And I don't think you believe that the Aussie poster would ever vote for anyone but Brisbane, regardless of what evidences might be presented. Right?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Give 2032 to Tokyo, that's if it's cancelled next year

...and strip Beijing of 2022.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

In today's world, the reaction of bid winners in the last open competition for the Olympics (2013) looks quaint and pathetic. They make me think of people getting all hyped up over December 25th, only to see no one gets the gifts they wanted, the dinner has a dish in it that causes food poisoning, uncle Randy gets into a big fight with cousin Mary, the in-laws become mean drunks and brother Jack throws up all over the dinner table.

The 2004 games, the 2008 games, the 2012 games and the 2016 games (earlier ones too) all have given a somewhat "huh" or "no BFD" quality to the Olympics. Meanwhile, the 2020 games grows fainter in the background as each month goes by and they're delayed.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nacre said:


> But if you literally have oil money to burn, then why not do something productive with it? Why not build spend that money on aquaculture? Why not be a hero to the Arab world and spend that money helping impoverished Palestinians? Or they could invest in a Pan-Arabian high speed rail line which would help pilgrims reach Mecca.
> 
> Of all the things in the world they could choose to waste money on, why choose mega sports events and Daesh?


Dubai is hosting the World Expo next year (delayed from this year), so its neighbours are also looking at a "coming of age" moment with a big ticket event. Saudi Arabia along with a few others in the region have blockaded Qatar over terrorism accusations so don't hold any hopes of that train line across the desert to Mecca. Perhaps this event can stick it up those countries' noses as well.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Chengdu and Chongqing set to launch joint bid for 2032 Olympics


The Chinese cities of Chengdu and Chongqing have revealed plans to jointly bid for the Olympic Games as early as 2032.




www.insidethegames.biz





Western China has a bid for the 2032 Olympics getting ready. For the curious, the bidding cities are about 400 miles west of Wuhan, where the Chinese authorities are pretty, pretty sure COVID did not begin.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Although...









Officials Douse Flames Under Proposed Chinese 2032 Olympic Bid - GamesBids.com


Excitement surrounding a surprise announcement last week from Chinese city Chengdu that sport officials were about to launch a 2032 Olympic bid jointly with neighboring Chongqing has quickly fizzled out. Wei Jizhong, the former secretary general of the Chinese Olympic Committee (COC), downplayed...




gamesbids.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indonesia’s Quixotic Bid to Host the 2032 Olympics *
The Diplomat _Excerpt_
Nov 17, 2020

Earlier this month, Indonesian President Joko Widodo officially ordered his cabinet to begin preparing a roadmap for the country’s bid to host the 2032 Olympic Games. In a cabinet meeting on November 4, the president, known commonly as Jokowi, instructed officials to have Jakarta’s bid for the Games ready before the International Olympic Committee (IOC) kicks off the host selection process in 2023.

As Jokowi told the cabinet, the bid is intended to build on Indonesia’s successful hosting of the 2018 Asian Games, which “has improved our confidence and is an eye-opener for the world that Indonesia is capable of hosting international events.” Jokowi first signaled his intention to submit a bid in a letter to the IOC in early 2019.

If successful, Jakarta would become the first Southeast Asian city to host the Olympics, though it is not the first to bid for it: both Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur applied to host the 2008 Olympics, and both fell short of the IOC’s final shortlist.

More : Indonesia’s Quixotic Bid to Host the 2032 Olympics

Additional related article from the Jakarta Post on Nov 4 : Indonesia to prepare road map for 2032 Olympics hosting bid


----------



## MarkLanegan (May 20, 2013)

^^
What a Joke


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Madrid will get it


----------



## ROCKETI (Jun 6, 2016)

Brisbane will get 2032
[SEQ bid]


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

ROCKETI said:


> Brisbane will get 2032
> [SEQ bid]


Certainly a possibility. 

One problem is that there is an enormous Asian market growing at high rates that is full of Asian people speaking Asian languages.. Australia is not all that near to China or India and is full of Europeans speaking English. 

Assuming the rest of the world get their turns, the IOC pushing, say, India to 2040, Indonesia to 2052, China to 2064 may not be the best approach to tapping those markets. And those countries already have 3.5B people.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

It will be India's coming out party similar to Beijing 2008. Either that or Africa, the continental ring in the logo not to have held it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Finnish Arctic town bids for 2032 Olympics in climate move * 
AP _Excerpt_ 
Jan 28, 2021

HELSINKI (AP) — A tiny town in Finland’s Arctic Lapland region is bidding to host the 2032 Summer Olympics, in a tongue-in-cheek awareness-building campaign with serious undertones to draw attention to the effects of global warming.

Salla, the self-proclaimed coldest place in Lapland located just north of the Arctic Circle, launched the international “Salla 2032 Summer Games Candidate City” campaign this week complete with a news conference and a promotional video on YouTube.

In the video, residents of Salla, where temperatures can dip to -50 degrees celsius (-58 degrees fahrenheit), are seen practicing summer sports in full-fledged winter conditions and wondering whether there will any ice and snow left in the area by 2032.

More : Finnish Arctic town bids for 2032 Olympics in climate move


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Brisbane's bid for 2032 Olympic Games firms as it becomes last city left in negotiations*








Brisbane expected to get green light as 'preferred' bid city for 2032 Olympics


Barring a late arrival by a new bidder, the International Olympic Committee is expected to announce Brisbane as the only host in the running for the 2032 Summer Olympic Games.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

wow, last bid standingthis early! ... very interesting. soon or a later we‘re going to have noone bidding for the games


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Brisbane would be the smallest host city since Helsinki in 1952, when the games had fewer than half the number of athletes and events the Olympics have now.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

that depends how you define these cities. “helsinki“ is normally seen as city that includes helsinki, espoo and vantaa which is about same size as munich, and then if you see it as helsinki only then there are some arguments about few other past hosts as well.

one is for sure, brisbane is not a small city and no small city is likely to host summer olympics in the world as we know it


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

hkskyline said:


> *Brisbane's bid for 2032 Olympic Games firms as it becomes last city left in negotiations*



I re-watched the video I posted several months ago of the reaction of people in Chicago in 2009 to their bid committee losing in the first round of voting by the IOC. In the 11 years since then, the Olympics have fallen in value and prestige. A combination of 2012 and 2016, changing international politics and things like Covid-19/Tokyo 2020 have put a big damper on the event. The Olympics in 2022 don't help either.

The guy in charge of the 2028 games believes they should become more political, not less, while 2024 may turn out being sort of off-key, like another chapter of a Notre Dame fire.

However, things may be lining up better by the time 2032 rolls around.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

With Brisbane declared as the ‘preferred candidate city’ of the 2032 Olympics, potential venues have been revealed in the bid document, including a new 50,000-capacity stadium.

Brisbane’s bid document pitched as many as seven new venues being built, with the potential to reduce to just two new venues. Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk said “We already have 85 per cent of the venues at the moment. It’s a new norm, which means it’s a game changer.”

The bid document proposes a new 50,000-capacity stadium at Albion to serve as the main stadium, hosting athletics and the ceremonies, however in the feasibility document released on Thursday, the IOC said it was open to using existing facilities instead. Options include hosting athletics at Metricon Stadium which staged the Gold Coast 2018 Commonwealth Games, with the ceremonies at either the Gabba or Suncorp Stadium.

At this stage, just two sports would be guaranteed to be played in new purpose-built venues, with basketball slated for a new 15,000-capacity Brisbane Indoor Sports Centre, while a new 10,000-capacity Chandler Indoor Sports Centre would replace the existing Chandler Arena to host gymnastics.

It's proposed a Brisbane Olympics would run from 23 July to 8 August in 2032. Overall, it will cost $A4.45bn to operate the games, which will be privately-funded. At least US$1.8bn of that money — $2.27bn, according to today’s exchange rate — would be provided by the IOC to Queensland Olympic organisers from the split of international broadcast fees. The rest would be made up of ticket sales, local sponsorship and merchandise sales.









Brisbane 2032 Olympic venues announced


Brisbane has been awarded the 2032 Olympic Games, with venues previously confirmed, including a re-built 50,000-capacity Gabba to be the main stadium.




www.austadiums.com


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> With Brisbane declared as the ‘preferred candidate city’ of the 2032 Olympics, potential venues have been revealed in the bid document, including a new 50,000-capacity stadium.
> 
> Brisbane’s bid document pitched as many as seven new venues being built, with the potential to reduce to just two new venues. Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk said “We already have 85 per cent of the venues at the moment. It’s a new norm, which means it’s a game changer.”
> 
> ...


doesn't sound good, actually it stinks. welcome back atlanta! is IOC really that scared noone would show up as a host??


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

The population of the entire state of Queensland (an area seven times larger than the UK) is only 5 million. Brisbane is not capable of supporting facilities the size of those in Beijing, London, Rio, Tokyo, Paris or Los Angeles.

They can still host a well organized games, though, without the transportation follies and general chaos of Atlanta.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

californiadreams said:


> I re-watched the video I posted several months ago of the reaction of people in Chicago in 2009 to their bid committee losing in the first round of voting by the IOC. In the 11 years since then, the Olympics have fallen in value and prestige. A combination of 2012 and 2016, changing international politics and things like Covid-19/Tokyo 2020 have put a big damper on the event. The Olympics in 2022 don't help either.
> 
> The guy in charge of the 2028 games believes they should become more political, not less, while 2024 may turn out being sort of off-key, like another chapter of a Notre Dame fire.
> 
> However, things may be lining up better by the time 2032 rolls around.


In hindsight, I don't know why people were so optimistic about Chicago (or New York 2012). The IOC is an organization where 40% of the members are transactional and shamelessly corrupt Europeans (vastly out of whack with the global population it claims to represent) and they batch vote for the European city, then the African city, then the Asian city, then the Latin city, then the American city comes dead last in order.

Los Angeles getting it in 2028 was a miracle. And all it took was every other city backing out and the Olympics realizing no one gives a shit about them anymore and it was Los Angeles 2028 or nothing.

How the mighty have fallen. At this rate, they'll have the stature of FIFA in a few years.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes that is the most obvious interpretation. Brisbane is presumably further along than its rivals and in the interests of transparency the IOC put the world on notice.

I don't think Korea missed this at all; they probably have a local audience to rally to the flag; and want to make sure that people worldwide are aware of their interest. Keep your name in play; you are in for the long-run


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

pesto said:


> I was already pretty clear on that; it was in the papers. lol. But, the private valuation people will build that revenue stream into their current models in their usual DPV way. It will be curious to see what Forbes will do..
> 
> FIFA does care; for the reasons I set forth: being dragged through the press is painful and a threat to your future wealth. And when you have the brand in place and the media doing the analytic work, the money just rolls in. The main issue is not to mess it up doing anything that hurts the brand..


if there is anybody who doesn’t care about the olympics that’s fifa, I see no relation!


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

pesto said:


> Yes that is the most obvious interpretation. Brisbane is presumably further along than its rivals and in the interests of transparency the IOC put the world on notice.
> 
> I don't think Korea missed this at all; they probably have a local audience to rally to the flag; and want to make sure that people worldwide are aware of their interest. Keep your name in play; you are in for the long-run


That's true in theory, but even if it stays in for the long-run, a Two-Koreas proposal, while cute on paper, is fraught with a lot of potential complications. I think that the IOC may have finally learnt from previous experience and won't be keen to go with a sentimental option ever again after the constant problems they had, and continue to have, with Athens and Rio.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sportsfan said:


> The Queensland Premier personally led a delegation to Lausanne in September 2019 to meet very publicly with the IOC to present and seek feedback on bid plans as well.


Australia sent a delegation, therefore everyone else should know that they should give up?! That's hardly a process! That's a description of what happened, not really a defence of it. If Brisbane lost to Doha and someone said, "well, the IOC met with the Emir of Qatar and now it's all sorted", I'm not entirely convinced Brisbanites would be fine with that.



Sportsfan said:


> John Coates (who you seem to be irrationally suspicious of)


I'm certain you're confusing me with someone from another forum.  You can search my posts for any mention of him but I'll doubt you'll find one.

But the member you're confusing me with does have a point _insofar as _a powerful IOC member and right hand man of the current President has just seen his home city awarded a Games with no competition. That looks suspicious even if it isn't. So the current process is a rod the IOC has made for its own back.

And seeing as I now know who you are... I'm not surprised by your interpretation but I'm sticking to my original point. This process has gone too far in the other direction and transparency has been sacrificed. That's not a slight on Brisbane who've done what was needed, but it's hard to say, when Germany is unhappy, Doha is still pursuing a bid and ditto the Koreas that this process has been a paragon of clarity to everyone involved or that Bach has succeeded in his aim of selections not leaving bad tastes in the mouths of losing candidates. I think a lot will need to be changed from what happened this time. I don't see this as sustainable.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sportsfan said:


> That's true in theory, but even if it stays in for the long-run, a Two-Koreas proposal, while cute on paper, is fraught with a lot of potential complications.


Agreed. And would people really be happy seeing N Korea co-hosting? Would it really look like a gesture of conciliation or end up looking like the IOC awarding a Games to a brutal regime? Setting morality aside, can the IOC even afford that given everything that's going on with 2022?


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

RobH said:


> Australia sent a delegation, therefore everyone else should know that they should give up?! That's hardly a process! That's a description of what happened, not really a defence of it. If Brisbane lost to Doha and someone said, "well, the IOC met with the Emir of Qatar and now it's all sorted", I'm not entirely convinced Brisbanites would be fine with that.


I never said that everyone else should have given up. That's your misunderstanding. You (and these other hopeful cities to an extent) were questioning the transparency of the IOC in this process and I described that particular meeting to highlight how transparent the IOC has been. This wasn't behind closed doors, it was out in the open, in front of the world's media, and no other candidate seems to have been taking notes. Other cities can't complain now if they never took the same cues and asked the same questions that Brisbane did. That would be like someone driving a car until it ran out of petrol in the middle of nowhere, and when questioned, they complained that nobody ever told them that they needed to refill the tank. (Submitting that one for "Analogy of the Year")
And, as a Brisbanite myself, I can guarantee that most people from here would be more than fine with how little this whole process has cost compared to what the expense might have been if we'd had to fight tooth and nail with four or five other cities all the way until 2025. Considering the rumours we've heard about how Qatar managed to "win" the rights to host what I am sure will turn out to be an incredibly wasteful and legacy-lacking FIFA World Cup in 2022, I'm sure a visit by the Emir of Qatar probably would have sewn it up for them and subsequently made a mockery of Agenda 2020 in the process. I'm entirely convinced that Brisbanites wouldn't begrudge the IOC at all for doing everything it could to ensure that didn't happen.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

RobH said:


> I'm certain you're confusing me with someone from another forum.  You can search my posts for any mention of him but I'll doubt you'll find one.


My apologies for the mix-up on that one. It would seem that I have mistaken you for another Rob in another forum. Please forgive me.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

RobH said:


> Agreed. And would people really be happy seeing N Korea co-hosting? Would it really look like a gesture of conciliation or end up looking like the IOC awarding a Games to a brutal regime? Setting morality aside, can the IOC even afford that given everything that's going on with 2022?


Right answer, wrong question. The question is whether S. Korea should keep options open; and whether the IOC could award it if N. Korea evolves toward openness and the Games could aid in that process. May be doubtful; but that's an answer that can wait for 10 or 20 years.. Think long-term.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Walbanger said:


> Build a new Athletics Stadium at Albion for 55 000/65 000. Reduce it after the Games for what ever capacity is suitable for Brisbane's future Cricket and Australian Rules Football needs (say 40000). Athletics and the latter two have the most complimentary playing field shapes for a less costly conversion than trying to reconfigure an Athletics Stadium to suit Rugby and Soccer which has been less than satisfactory in the case of ANZ Stadium (Stadium Australia). A playing field shape like the Adelaide Oval should be satisfactory for all 3 sports, not too long, not too wide.



Is that even necessary? I figure if the IOC is perfectly fine with using exiting facilities in Brisbane, that's the route to choose. But local ego and vanity may get in the way of that just as much as what has happened to the Tokyo OOC and their ridiculously bloated format. And Tokyo isn't even a second-tier city the way Brisbane is.

So the 2020 committee wanting to strut its stuff is really over the top. Which has caused the loss of the historic, original stadium used for the 1964 Olympics.

Brisbane looks like a good fit for the 2032 games, although since I favor the idea of the IOC using a set of rotating cities, I would have been interested in Sydney hosting the Olympics again. Same thing with a few other former hosts, but generally not Rio or Beijing.


.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^I personally think a new stadium would be required for Brisbane. I don't believe the existing options are appropriate to host Olympic Athletics.
The Gabba would be akin to jamming an Oval peg into a round hole. In its current form it will be 30 years old in 2032. It has tight site constraints preventing any meaningful (if temporary) expansion. It has a terrible shallow rake on 2/3 of the ground tier. There's no room for a warm up track. A security zone would be very disruptive to the local homes and businesses. It's too wide and too short. It'd have a reduced capacity of thousands to fit a track and all the olympic vip's and media etc.

Metricon Stadium on the Gold Coast was used for Athletics at the Commonwealth Games with temporary expansion to what was said to be 40 000 but I'm sceptical, more like 35 000. It looked absolutely second rate compared to other Stadiums that have used temporary seating. It does have room for expansion, security zone, warm-up track. It's 2 ½km from the nearest train station and i doubt any spur-line would be built. It's currently too large for the Gold Coast current demands at 25 000, hosting olympic athletics there would demand more than double the current capacity and facilities be temporary to prevent an obvious white elephant. Lastly it may be touted as a regional South East Queensland bid but Brisbane IS the focus, the anchor. The marquee events should be in Brisbane, not a satellite 100km south.

I've stated my view on the QASC in my previous post and possibly the powers that be agree as it gets no mention in the current media reports.

Brisbane doesn't need to build a Tokyo level Stadium. Just a modern (2032 standard) built for purpose Stadium of say 40 000 permanent seats and 20000 temporary seats designed appropriately to respect the prestige of the event like was done at Stadium Australia and in at least the renderings of Metricon Stadium for the 2018 Commonwealth Games (not the reality), rather than exposed scaffolding.
One thing is to be budget conscious and efficient in venue selection and use but another is to offer up a turd wrapped in glitter. Brisbane still needs to come to the party on the main venue for a games.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> ^^I personally think a new stadium would be required for Brisbane. I don't believe the existing options are appropriate to host Olympic Athletics.
> The Gabba would be akin to jamming an Oval peg into a round hole. In its current form it will be 30 years old in 2032. It has tight site constraints preventing any meaningful (if temporary) expansion. It has a terrible shallow rake on 2/3 of the ground tier. There's no room for a warm up track. A security zone would be very disruptive to the local homes and businesses. It's too wide and too short. It'd have a reduced capacity of thousands to fit a track and all the olympic vip's and media etc.
> 
> Metricon Stadium on the Gold Coast was used for Athletics at the Commonwealth Games with temporary expansion to what was said to be 40 000 but I'm sceptical.
> ...


Some may prefer to stick with the turd and glitter and use the money to bring the infectious diseases prevention and treatment centers up to higher standards, or perhaps improve the schools of engineering or life sciences. In fact, I like to think everyone would.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Walbanger said:


> ^^I personally think a new stadium would be required for Brisbane. I don't believe the existing options are appropriate to host Olympic Athletics.
> The Gabba would be akin to jamming an Oval peg into a round hole. In its current form it will be 30 years old in 2032. It has tight site constraints preventing any meaningful (if temporary) expansion.
> 
> Metricon Stadium on the Gold Coast was used for Athletics at the Commonwealth Games with temporary expansion to what was said to be 40 000 but I'm sceptical, more like 35 000. The marquee events should be in Brisbane, not a satellite 100km south.
> ...



Personally, I think the Gabba looks somehow better than even the new stadium used for the 2012 Olympics did. But I'm dealing with it from a distance, not close-up, and sidestepping all the technicalities. But if it passes muster with the IOC, I'm all for it.

In turn, I never cared for the inverted V shaped lights ringing the periphery of the brand-new London Stadium 2012. I'm also not that wowed whatsoever by the new stadium for the 2020 games. I admit I'm irritated that the 2020 OOC tore down the classic 1964 Tokyo Olympics National Stadium.

However, I agree that the centerpiece stadium of an Olympic games should be near the host city, not as far as away as where the Metricon is. That would be similar to the Big A stadium in Anaheim, Calif being used for 2028 instead of the Coliseum (or the flashier SoFi). But much of what I'm seeing about Brisbane and its 2032 bid give off a good vibe to me.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

californiadreams said:


> Personally, I think the Gabba looks somehow better than even the new stadium used for the 2012 Olympics did. But I'm dealing with it from a distance, not close-up, and sidestepping all the technicalities. But if it passes muster with the IOC, I'm all for it.
> 
> In turn, I never cared for the inverted V shaped lights ringing the periphery of the brand-new London Stadium 2012. I'm also not that wowed whatsoever by the new stadium for the 2020 games. I admit I'm irritated that the 2020 OOC tore down the classic 1964 Tokyo Olympics National Stadium.
> 
> However, I agree that the centerpiece stadium of an Olympic games should be near the host city, not as far as away as where the Metricon is. That would be similar to the Big A stadium in Anaheim, Calif being used for 2028 instead of the Coliseum (or the flashier SoFi). But much of what I'm seeing about Brisbane and its 2032 bid give off a good vibe to me.


The Gabba is a neat and tidy but unremarkable stadium, I just believe it's too much a compromise to fit Athletics but my thoughts have no impact on the decisions. 

Absolutely agree with your sentiments about the '64 Tokyo Stadium, a great shame to lose. Brisbane doesn't have an equivalent of Architectural merit.

Yes, in the Los Angeles context it would be like having the main Athletics Stadium at the Orange County Great Park or the California Speedway. Or a DC Olympics with Athletics in Baltimore, or a Boston Olympics with Athletics in Providence etc.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

The Gabba are already exploring renovation/expansion options and I'm sure an Olympics-standard Athletics track could be added with some alterations in places, if needed. It's certainly the best option from a sustainability perspective, which is already one of Brisbane's key selling points as most venues already exist.

If a new stadium is built, I think a city the size of Brisbane could perhaps justify another large stadium, but I'm just not sure it would get that much use unless new BBL and/or AFL club occupies it. There's plenty of Olympic stadiums with no legacy use in the world, lets not add another.


----------



## fish.01 (Jul 7, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> The Gabba are already exploring renovation/expansion options and I'm sure an Olympics-standard Athletics track could be added with some alterations in places, if needed. It's certainly the best option from a sustainability perspective, which is already one of Brisbane's key selling points as most venues already exist.
> 
> If a new stadium is built, I think a city the size of Brisbane could perhaps justify another large stadium, but I'm just not sure it would get that much use unless new BBL and/or AFL club occupies it. There's plenty of Olympic stadiums with no legacy use in the world, lets not add another.


I think if a new oval stadium is built it should become the new premium home of athletics, cricket and aussie rules in Brisbane and The Gabba site should eventually be redeveloped into Brisbane's missing boutique rectangular stadium for football and smaller rugby league and rugby union matches (say around 25,000).


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

It would be difficult to redevelop an oval stadium into a rectangular stadium without completely demolishing the existing stadium. And a modest renovation is not a great option, as West Ham fans will attest to regarding London's Olympic Stadium.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ I think full demolition was what Fish.01 was getting at. Building a new rectangular stadium on the site of the Gabba. It would work well for the Easts Tigers / Brisbane Firehawks NRL bid.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ I think full demolition was what Fish.01 was getting at. Building a new rectangular stadium on the site of the Gabba. It would work well for the Easts Tigers / Brisbane Firehawks NRL bid.


The Firehawks proposal is not ideal as it would be breaching an already established supporter territory (Broncos) and would be destined to become another South Queensland Crushers. That's why it's more likely the NRL will go for a team based at Redcliffe/Moreton Bay area (Dolphins) or in Ipswich/Springfield (Jets), both areas that will see major population growth over the coming twenty year period. Updating Dolphin Stadium and North Ipswich Oval would have far greater legacy opportunities and Olympic-usefulness than turning the Gabba into a rectangular stadium.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> The Gabba are already exploring renovation/expansion options and I'm sure an Olympics-standard Athletics track could be added with some alterations in places, if needed. It's certainly the best option from a sustainability perspective, which is already one of Brisbane's key selling points as most venues already exist.
> 
> If a new stadium is built, I think a city the size of Brisbane could perhaps justify another large stadium, but I'm just not sure it would get that much use unless new BBL and/or AFL club occupies it. There's plenty of Olympic stadiums with no legacy use in the world, lets not add another.


The problem with having Athletics at the Gabba is that the closest potential space for a warm-up track, which is a non-negotiable necessity that neither the IOC or World Athletics will compromise on, is SIX BLOCKS AWAY at Raymond Park. As much as I really like the concept of Olympic Athletics at the Gabba, that's just not going to be practical.


----------



## fish.01 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsfan said:


> The Firehawks proposal is not ideal as it would be breaching an already established supporter territory (Broncos) and would be destined to become another South Queensland Crushers. That's why it's more likely the NRL will go for a team based at Redcliffe/Moreton Bay area (Dolphins) or in Ipswich/Springfield (Jets), both areas that will see major population growth over the coming twenty year period. Updating Dolphin Stadium and North Ipswich Oval would have far greater legacy opportunities and Olympic-usefulness than turning the Gabba into a rectangular stadium.


I wouldn't suggest replacing the Gabba as part of the Olympics. But if a new oval Olympic stadium is built elsewhere, it could be the long term plan as the site seems more suited to a smaller stadium. There is little need for two oval stadiums in Brisbane and a boutique rectangular stadium would have already been useful for things like football (Brisbane Roar or alternative) where Suncorp is too big and expensive. Let alone in another 20 years when south east qld approaches the current population of Sydney with its numerous stadiums.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

pesto said:


> Sounds like the Edmonton issue for FIFA 2026. There is nothing wrong with Edmonton, just as there is nothing wrong with, say, Raleigh or Memphis (metros of the same size). They just aren't as interesting or convenient as Vancouver or several US cities that are likely to be left out of hosting matches.
> 
> As a separate point, I don't think that it's helpful for some to compare a city today with a city from decades ago and say the current city is just as big as the city back then. Too much has changed (from numbers of people and events, to extent of amenities and ancillary events, to press coverage, security levels and complexity, environmental issues, etc.) to make this comparison useful.


*New Norm / Agenda 2020+5*

Brisbane 2032 is simply the first of a whole new era in the Olympic movement’s Bidding Rules and Host Selection.

The entire selection process has we know it has been turned on it’s head with the radically changed IOC’s new Agenda 2020 and New Norm.

Brisbane was just the first to grasp these changes and act quickly and align it’s Bid with the New Norm and Olympic Agenda 2020+5.

Yes, this is the actual name of these radically changed IOC bidding procedures.

Some people don’t like change. That’s part of human nature.

*But everything has changed - and it had to.*

The old timeline and 7-year-from-the-Games big announcement is gone. Out the window.

An interested city, region or country or several cities, regions or countries can now commence Continuous Dialogue with the IOC well in advance of a particular Games.

Both “big, prestigious” cities and countries or smaller Cities, Countries and Regions can now have a shot, or Bids across multi-regions or from more than one country can now Host the Olympic Games.

*Too many Losers*
Previously there were too many losers. Gutted publicly, with other bidders in the room having wasted money on a Bid campaign only to see a bidding rival in the same room leap for joy as “The Winner Is ..” was announced to the world.

It might have made good television but it wasted a lot of money and time on a costly bidding process that had reached it’s expiration date literally decades ago.

*Lasting legacies for Communities*
We can all remember many examples of Hosts where spanking new Olympic Venues were showcased during the Games, only to be left rotting after it was all over with no post-Games tenant or legacy usage.

Now interested bidders needs to demonstrate any new venue legacy usage.

Bidders are now encouraged by the IOC to *reduce costs and use - Existing or Temporary Venues.*

Being thrifty and smart and above all keeping the* Athletes at the centre of the Games.

Size Doesn’t Matter*
So forget this outdated claptrap of the “prestige” or “size” of a city or country increases it’s chances.

It’s literally like comparing apples and oranges to compare how things were to how things are* now *as far as an interested city, region or country/ies chances of securing an Olympic Games go.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

AustralianFan said:


> *New Norm / Agenda 2020+5*
> 
> Brisbane 2032 is simply the first of a whole new era in the Olympic movement’s Bidding Rules and Host Selection.
> 
> ...


Very much agree, except the process is supposedly more centralized than you imply: the IOC will develop political, financial and demographic analyses and will contact cities that they feel will be the most positive for the Olympic brand, rather than remaining passive and simply have cities build a proposal and then notify them. The latter process would just perpetuate the old system of local builders, fat cats and politicos pushing for recognition at taxpayers' expense.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Ramanaramana said:


> I'm not a supporter of the idea that Brisbane will host such an important event when Sydney and Melbourne exist. Outside of America, which is an outlier, I can't think of a single country that would ever have its 3rd/4th most relevant city hosting the Olympic Games, especially not a country as small as ours in population. In my view, it devalues the prestige of the Olympics, because for me a big part of what makes an Olympics special is that they are held in big, globally renowned cities going back to the early post-war period.



I approached the Olympics years ago the way you're doing today. But the games to me over the past several decades have lost their original prestige. That's occurred for various reasons. Part of it is because of the way potential hosts in the past approached getting approval. Or where it was like IOC Wrestlemania. 

However, if what has happened for the past 3 winning bids (2024, 2028 and now 2032) had taken place prior to 2017, I'd be less turned off by the IOC and the symbol of the Olympics.

When the city of Chicago competed with other cities for the 2016 games, and lost their bid for the 2016 games in 2009, that was before the examples of the 2012 and 2016 games. But a bit after the case of the 2008 games. Those games have sort of deflated the prestige of the Olympics. So when Chicagoans gathered for the announcement from the IOC and expressed big disappointment by the vote, I shared some of their sour feelings. But today? Hell, those people should now celebrate and feel relieved.

In turn, the Brazilians who were cheering the outcome of Rio's bid in 2009, and who were whooping and hollering, have what to show for getting 2016? 

Whatever is the prestige or prominence of Brisbane, it can't be all that much less than that of the American host in 1996. Or the Olympics and IOC themselves in today's era.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

pesto said:


> Very much agree, except the process is supposedly more centralized than you imply: the IOC will develop political, financial and demographic analyses and will contact cities that they feel will be the most positive for the Olympic brand, rather than remaining passive and simply have cities build a proposal and then notify them. The latter process would just perpetuate the old system of local builders, fat cats and politicos pushing for recognition at taxpayers' expense.


My gosh, where on this earth did you get the idea that the process is centralised at all and the notion that IOC “approach” potential candidates.

Just because you type something on a keyboard then post it, does not make it true. In this case, it’s downright off the chart untrue.

I’m sorry, but I don’t know on earth where you got this whacky theory from? I genuinely don’t mean to offend but what you have written there is actually complete and utter nonsense, that:

_”the IOC develop political, financial and demographic analyses and will contact cities that they feel will be the most positive for the Olympic brand, rather than remaining passive and simply have cities build a proposal and then notify them.“_

The IOC do not analyse potential applicants and then approach applicants and invite them to apply - they never have.

The IOC do not have the luxury of endless money to waste on such a nonsensical, inefficient process.

Understand that the IOC’s New Norm Bidding Rules have literally *just happened in the last 3 years.*

The Agenda2020+5 and the New Norm were only announced and introduced by the IOC less than 3 years ago.

Brisbane/SEQ 2032 are *truly the first* to go through this newly introduced process which can start at almost any time up to roughly 10-12 years before the Games.

The other interested bidders for 2032 Rhine-Rhur, Hungary, Doha (possibly the Koreas(?) and Indonesia?) remain in the Continous Dialogue phase should Brisbane not be elected on 21 July.

To assist, here are the links to the new *Agenda2020+5 and the New Norm bidding process:*

*The New Norm - click here to view video*

*Olympic Agenda 2020+5 - click here to read more*


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> I am from Melbourne, but that's not the reason as I would do away with the Grand Prix and AO if it were up to me. I am not one of those people walking around claiming Melbourne is the sporting capital of the world. Yet the GP and AO are a reflection of the stature of Melbourne within Australia, and would be perfectly at home in Sydney too.
> 
> *Edit: On another note, I dont think Melbourne should host an Olympics either. Although on par in many ways with Sydney and very influential within Australia, outside Australia Sydney is on another level. *
> 
> ...


Sweet comment and fair enough. Good to get a well versed comment.
Except the Maroons comment is a bit much Mate. Now that's just going toooooo far.
As a Brisbanite I hate the Broncos too.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Australia hosted 2000th and thats more than enough for that country. It is too small contribution for IOC to award another games to Australia, especially to some world's 2nd or 3rd tire city, just forget it. IOC needs new huge markets, fresh blood, Australia got what they got, and that's it, no more.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Australia will be hosting it’s 3rd Olympic Games in 2032 if the IOC awards the Games to Brisbane/SEQ on 21 July as is widely expected it will be as the Preferred Bidder.

1. Melbourne 1956 - The Friendly Games
2. Sydney 2000. - The Best Olympic Games Ever
3. Brisbane/South East Queensland 2032

The size of the bidder does not matter.

What matters is that the Host delivers the Games safely with athletes at the centre.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

AustralianFan said:


> Australia will be hosting it’s 3rd Olympic Games in 2032 if the IOC awards the Games to Brisbane/SEQ on 21 July as is widely expected it will be as the Preferred Bidder.
> 
> 1. Melbourne 1956 - The Friendly Games
> 2. Sydney 2000. - The Best Olympic Games Ever
> ...


The point is to spread the brand of the Olympics. That's done by creating a positive public image which in turn leads to revenue sources (viewers) in new and relatively untapped markets. Sites are evaluated by how well they help in tapping into target markets,

The old approach got so much negative press due to corruption, inside deals, overspending of taxpayer money by builders and corrupt politicians, etc., that the brand became badly tarnished (see the 100's of pages of discussions on other threads).

The new structure focuses on making decisions like every other large modern organization: by analyzing what markets will look like in 20-30 years and putting together a coherent plan that addresses multiple games through consistent branding and themes. That has been put together by the broadcast media and major sponsors/advertisers and will roll through Paris, LA, the winter games and 2032. As a practical matter the Olympics are managed by NBC with the IOC handling the "product" side of the operation (the administrative bodies of the various sports) and NBC working the revenue side (advertisers, joint marketing, tie-ins, film and live productions, new media, etc.). 

The local Olympic committee is largely for coordinating on-site issues. The do not have the tools nor people to make decisions about worldwide revenue over the next 30 years.









L.A. 2028 Olympics officials hope new sponsorship strategy results in revenue boost


Facing pressure to deliver the 2028 Los Angeles Olympics on budget, local organizers have signed an unusual deal they hope will guarantee crucial revenue.




www.latimes.com





This is very narrow, but gives a sense of how this works and what kinds of issues are important in the process. There's a wonderful amount of discussion on this in the media press and much free on-line as well.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

pesto said:


> The point is to spread the brand of the Olympics. That's done by creating a positive public image which in turn leads to revenue sources (viewers) in new and relatively untapped markets. Sites are evaluated by how well they help in tapping into target markets,
> 
> The old approach got so much negative press due to corruption, inside deals, overspending of taxpayer money by builders and corrupt politicians, etc., that the brand became badly tarnished (see the 100's of pages of discussions on other threads).
> 
> ...


“….the NBC manages the IOC” ? 

You’ve clearly been on these Olympic blogs for too long. The NBC are influential on some issues but they do no manage the IOC on a practical level as you put it. That’s a load of bs.

Reality and blog theories all mashed up together.

That’s the definition of a conspiracy theory right there.

Just because someone types words on a page, does not make them true.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> 2. Sydney 2000. - The Best Olympic Games Ever
> 
> The size of the bidder does not matter..What matters is that the Host delivers the Games safely with athletes at the centre.



Your first sentence is a subjective matter. For instance, I thought the 2012 games were weak or so-so in various key ways. But in terms of TV ratings, attendance, public comments and reviews in the media and elsewhere, it scored fairly high. Britain's monarch even gave some type of award to the guy who managed the formal opening of those games---which I thought came off like bad Hollywood and made a joke out of everything and everyone, including the monarch herself..

But what's that saying? Opinions are like a--holes. Everyone has one and they all stink.

Personally, I had a more positive reaction towards the 2000 games than the ones in 2012. Or certainly the ones in Rio 2016. 2000 also had way more heart than the 2008 games did. However, I recall the Sydney games received somewhat low TV viewership ratings in at least the US, probably due in part to the widely different time zones.

As for your second comment, yep, delivering the games so that they meet what I consider the three major criteria of (1) Budget, (2) Attendance and (3) Organization are way more important than the particulars of the host city or host nation. I don't include the issue of (4) Accidents/Terrorism because no host committee can control or be blamed for that. Unless their security was really bad.

Don't know enough about Munich 1972, but Atlanta 1996 wasn't avoidable and took place well outside that games' main perimeter.

Those games, nonetheless, did well in terms of budget and attendance. But it was so-so in organization. For instance, they had Olympic banners imprinted with sponsor logos on them (a big no-no in the IOC's rulebook). But in today's era, 1996 comes off as fairly good, if only by default. .


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

AustralianFan said:


> “….the NBC manages the IOC” ?
> 
> You’ve clearly been on these Olympic blogs for too long. The NBC are influential on some issues but they do no manage the IOC on a practical level as you put it. That’s a load of bs.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't think that former rowers, amateur basketball players and other "faces" on the IOC boards are making these decisions, except in a legal, formalistic way. The guys running the show are making 300M in a good year; the IOC board is mostly retired athletes or life-long paper-shufflers. . 

They defer to the IOC staff, and they in turn defer to the vastly superior resources and expertise of the media and sponsors. .When NBC walks into the board room and says that choice A yields net revenues of 3B and choice B yields net revenues of 5B, there is no choice involved. It won't even be discussed because everyone there has the same education and experience and lives by the same rules. Someone who doesn't get it is out the door. 

If you prefer, you can say that the IOC owns the brand and has turned over information gathering, analysis, customer relations, sales and marketing (including anything that appears on paper or screens anywhere on earth), etc., to NBC, and then rubber stamps the decision, I'll give you that.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

pesto said:


> I hope you don't think that former rowers, amateur basketball players and other "faces" on the IOC boards are making these decisions, except in a legal, formalistic way. The guys running the show are making 300M in a good year; the IOC board is mostly retired athletes or life-long paper-shufflers. .
> 
> They defer to the IOC staff, and they in turn defer to the vastly superior resources and expertise of the media and sponsors. .When NBC walks into the board room and says that choice A yields net revenues of 3B and choice B yields net revenues of 5B, there is no choice involved. It won't even be discussed because everyone there has the same education and experience and lives by the same rules. Someone who doesn't get it is out the door.
> 
> If you prefer, you can say that the IOC owns the brand and has turned over information gathering, analysis, customer relations, sales and marketing (including anything that appears on paper or screens anywhere on earth), etc., to NBC, and then rubber stamps the decision, I'll give you that.


Gawd, and I thought I was cynical. Holding the Games in a relatively small market like Australia is not useful to NBC and it's advertisers at all, and I doubt that the IOC needed to have its arm twisted by any organisation to champion the Brisbane 2032 proposal, which is technically brilliant considering the many years of development (in close collaboration with the IOC's very own Future Host Commission) that have gone into ensuring its (pending) success. The new rules just ensure that a technically-flawed candidate, with an under-developed or over-ambitious proposal, like Rio or Athens or Atlanta is NEVER selected again, because the voting IOC members will only have the most technically superior option presented to them.

Granted, NBC is the biggest single contributor to the IOC's revenue so its influence on Games-time scheduling is understandably and justifiably very strong but, outside of the American market, it doesn't really control the Olympic brand, content, sales or marketing at all. One brief glance at the IOC's extremely Eurocentric social media accounts and YouTube Channel, along with the coverage of Olympic-related news on non-North American traditional media proves that. Besides, the bigwigs at the IOC and at NBC are smart enough to know that if the entire thing reeks of America, the rest of the world will turn off out of sheer disgust.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

This is another reason why I think the 2000 games were better than, by comparison, the 2012 games, etc, were.









What did Olympics bring Sydney? (Published 2003)







www.nytimes.com







> For a party that lasted only 16 days, the Games carried a big bill. In a 2002 report, the New South Wales auditor general put the Games' cost at 6.484 billion Australian dollars, or about $4.77 billion, of which 2.037 billion Australian dollars came from the government. The report cautiously accepts estimates by the government of New South Wales that the Games generated 653 million Australian dollars in additional tax revenues from visitors, but even that figure leaves a loss of 1.326 billion Australian dollars.



^ By current standards, that's nothing, even fairly good.

As for the 2012 OOC, they blew through their budget way more than the 2000 organizers did. However, attendance for the 2012 games was a bit higher: Over 7 million tickets were sold. For Sydney, something like over 6.7 million tickets were purchased. But Atlanta 1996 beats all the other games: 8.3 million tickets were snapped up.

The 1996 OOC's budget also broke even or even made a small profit.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

californiadreams said:


> This is another reason why I think the 2000 games were better than, by comparison, the 2012 games, etc, were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't London 2012 offer a less-rigid, more-affordable ticket price structure than in Sydney? I seem to recall many event tickets in 2012 could be snapped up for as low as TEN POUNDS, while in Sydney the minimum price for any ticket was like $180?
And Atlanta's higher ticket sales were definitely helped by one key factor across only THREE sports: the average venue capacities for the football (3-4 times), basketball (almost double) and gymnastics (almost double) competitions compared to Sydney made all the difference.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Sportsfan said:


> Gawd, and I thought I was cynical. Holding the Games in a relatively small market like Australia is not useful to NBC and it's advertisers at all, and I doubt that the IOC needed to have its arm twisted by any organisation to champion the Brisbane 2032 proposal, which is technically brilliant considering the many years of development (in close collaboration with the IOC's very own Future Host Commission) that have gone into ensuring its (pending) success. The new rules just ensure that a technically-flawed candidate, with an under-developed or over-ambitious proposal, like Rio or Athens or Atlanta is NEVER selected again, because the voting IOC members will only have the most technically superior option presented to them.
> 
> Granted, NBC is the biggest single contributor to the IOC's revenue so its influence on Games-time scheduling is understandably and justifiably very strong but, outside of the American market, it doesn't really control the Olympic brand, content, sales or marketing at all. One brief glance at the IOC's extremely Eurocentric social media accounts and YouTube Channel, along with the coverage of Olympic-related news on non-North American traditional media proves that. Besides, the bigwigs at the IOC and at NBC are smart enough to know that if the entire thing reeks of America, the rest of the world will turn off out of sheer disgust.


I'm not sure any of this is relevant to my points which are that Brisbane is not an obvious choice for penetrating the large and growing Asian markets. As such, I assume that none of the preferred cities are expected to be available by 2032 and a safe stop-gap was needed.

Could be something entirely different going on; maybe Brisbane is a bigger television draw than I realize.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

pesto said:


> I'm not sure any of this is relevant to my points which are that Brisbane is not an obvious choice for penetrating the large and growing Asian markets. As such, I assume that none of the preferred cities are expected to be available by 2032 and a safe stop-gap was needed.
> 
> Could be something entirely different going on; maybe Brisbane is a bigger television draw than I realize.



You’re still scratching your head, offering your “theories” and wondering why Brisbane is about to be awarded the Games.

Brisbane is the FIRST along with the other 2032 bidders who, unlike Brisbane who is in the Targeted Dialogue phases as the Preferred Bidder, remain parked in the Continuous Dialogue phase in case Brisbane doesn’t get voted in as the Host.

Brisbane and the other 2032 Bidders are literally the FIRST to go through this CHANGED OLYMPIC BIDDING PROCESS.

This changed bidding process is real and it’s happening right now.

The Brisbane Bidding Team were the first to react quickly to the changes and now are about to reap the rewards in an uncertain period of history.

CHANGED OLYMPIC BIDDING PROCESS

*Olympic Agenda 2020+5* / *NEW NORM*

Not once in your “preferred cities theories” have you mentioned the most important words “*Olympic Agenda 2020+5 - New Norm*”.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Sportsfan said:


> Didn't London 2012 offer a less-rigid, more-affordable ticket price structure than in Sydney? I seem to recall many event tickets in 2012 could be snapped up for as low as TEN POUNDS, while in Sydney the minimum price for any ticket was like $180?



Could be. There's also the saying, "Liars figure and figures lie." 

However, even if 2012's stats are completely legit or 2000's stats were affected by higher ticket prices, the 2000 games didn't rub me the wrong way that the 2008, 2012 and 2016 games did. Even the 2020/2021 upcoming games disappoint me because the Tokyo OOC has allowed its budget to get out of whack. They've done things like demolish the historic 1964 Olympics stadium in order to make way for the overpriced pile now standing in place of it.

So, to me, the past several summer Olympics have diminished the prestige of the event. Also, even if the 1996 games did better in two of the three major categories, they did flub the third category. But that's still better than 2016 which screwed up in all three categories.

Then, too, having both the summer and winter games in Beijing after just a few years separating the two events is another symbolic cheapening of the Olympics.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

AT EVERY STAGE OF PROCESS, THE FUTURE HOST COMMISSION HAS BEEN IMPRESSED WITH THE DETERMINATION OF *BRISBANE 2032* TO EMBRACE THE PRINCIPLES OF *OLYMPIC AGENDA 2020* AND *OLYMPIC AGENDA 2020+5*, TO PUT ATHLETES AT THE CENTRE OF THE OLYMPIC PROJECT AND TO ACHIEVE LASTING AND MEANINGFUL LEGACIES FOR THEIR COMMUNITIES.

THIS REFLECTS THE DYNAMIC AND FLEXIBLE NATURE OF THE NEW WAY TO ELECT OLYMPIC HOSTS AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK BRISBANE 2032 AND THE AUSTRALIAN OLYMPIC COMMITTEE FOR WORKING WITH US TO BRING THIS NEW APPROACH TO LIFE.

Report of the Future Host Commission of the Olympiad to the IOC Executive Board - 10 June 2021 - Targeted Dialogue Brisbane 2032

​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> Then, too, having both the summer and winter games in Beijing after just a few years separating the two events is another symbolic cheapening of the Olympics.


So what you’re actually saying is that 14 years between Olympics hosted in the same country symbollically cheapens the Olympics? 
That’s your ‘cheapening benchmark’ ?

Wow, you really must have thought things were getting downright nasty and dirty when LA‘s 1984 Games were followed by Atlanta’s only 12 years later in 1996.

Or …. another theory is that what you’re saying is symbolic BS.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> nope, that’s how the rest of the world sees this move in star wars terminology
> 
> but I’m paranoidal bout something else …… it is 2032, next pandemics hit the world, queensland health reports two registered cases: one koala in toohey forest and one golden wattle in roselea park and australian government locks down the whole continent for two years and we miss another olympics 😁


Don’t worry, the Aussies will safely handle whatever comes their way 🙂


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*“South East Queensland’s blend of beach and city culture
offers **incredible potential for live sites, festivals,
mass participation sports and other activities.”

“Idyllic beaches and islands, Indigenous Australian culture
and a thriving arts and entertainment scene,*
*would make the ‘River City’ of Brisbane an excellent setting.”*

A great source of employment for architects, event planners,
hospitality providers, tourism, media, security and performing arts sectors.








Credit: Future Host Commission - Brisbane 2032​


----------



## caesarq (Jul 17, 2018)

_(a thread never made me push the 'report' button so many times as this thread. if it was only the nonsense arguments..... but it's also big off topic pictures)_

i had some expectations about this new norms of awarding, but i never thought it would be so anti-climatic. yeah, I'd also support a more sustainable bidding process, but it could be part of the contest. it's a wrong idea that it has no losers, because there are some cities that wanted bid to 2032 games that wasn't even listened by IOC! so the idea is "no competitors, no losers"? that makes no sense at all. I'm really happy for Brisbane, but it was not a fair process with the other contestants.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

I've disliked the huckster way the IOC has made various bid cities jump through hoops going back years, then cause so-called winners to overreact and so-called losers to be way too disappointed.

If I were a resident of Rio, and given what the 2016 OOC was all about and what it did, 5 years later I'd be really ticked off at them. I'd be irritated the same way kids are after Christmas morning when they've discovered the milk and cookies they left out for Santa were ignored by him and the gifts he left under the tree are lousy. 

The IOC and its various organizing committees (bloated budgets, pay-to-play, poor decisionmaking, etc) have often been no better than the Grinch, the one who stole Christmas.


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

AustralianFan said:


> I don’t know the approximate time unfortunately but the IOC will be sure to livestream the Vote and Announcement session on their own online Olympic Channel or maybe on youtube.
> 
> Best to keep an eye on the IOC website for futher details as we get closer.


It will be on the 21st July and the announcement will be made between 6pm and 7pm AEST. Which is 5pm to 6pm Tokyo time. I've heard it mentioned in the media here in Brisbane. I think Channel seven will move the news that day to 5pm and have a special from 6pm. I know they are having live sites at southbank and on the Brisbane river.
I heard they will be launching quite a few fireworks too. And I'd expect many ferries and the paddle wheelers will be decorated with lights.
The IOC UTube page will also broadcast the announcement.


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

Masterpla said:


> Do you also know the time?
> and on which channels can you follow the announcement of the vote?


It will be on the 21st July and the announcement will be made between 6pm and 7pm AEST. Which is 5pm to 6pm Tokyo time. I've heard it mentioned in the media here in Brisbane. I think Channel seven will move the news that day to 5pm and have a special from 6pm. I know they are having live sites at southbank and on the Brisbane river.
I heard they will be launching quite a few fireworks too. And I'd expect many ferries and the paddle wheelers will be decorated with lights.
The IOC UTube page will also broadcast the announcement


----------



## caesarq (Jul 17, 2018)

it'll be SO exciting.


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

caesarq said:


> it'll be SO exciting.


It will be for those in South East Queensland 
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Feedback from the International Sporting Federations*

Interesting to note that it was while the Brisbane bid was still in Continuous Dialogoe along with the other 2032 Bidders, that the International Sporting Federations were closely involved in the Games concept for Brisbane 2032 including development of the Venue Masterplan.

This feedback from the International Sporting Federations on the sport experience and the proposed Sporting Venues for Brisbane 2032 was overwhelmingly positive:

IFs were very supportive of the Venue Masterplan out forward by Brisbane 203.

The IFs commended Brisbane for it‘s experience in hosting international sports events as well as a Games concept built on a sustainable use of 84% existing of temporary venues

Three IFs did request follow-up discussions with Brisbane 2032 on their respective venues, as follows:

*IGF* (International Golf Federation) - an alternative venue being the Royal Queensland Golf Club in Brisbane is being discussed
*ICF* (International Canoe Federation) - discussions continue on an alternative venue to the Lake Wyralong in the Venue Masterplan
*FIBA* (International Basketball Federation) - ongoing discussions on specfic venue requirements.

Credit: Future Host Commission Report - Brisbane 2032​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Broadbeach Park Stadium, Gold Coast*
Beach Volleyball
Brisbane 2032

Pictured below is the temporary Beach Volleyball venue used for the 2018 Commonwealth Games at Coolangatta, 21kms south of where the 2032 venue will be.

At a capacity of 12,000, the 2032 Venue will be triple the size of the 2018 venue, the capacity of which was 4,000.

It will be slightly bigger than the Sydney 2000 venue, which at 10,000 capacity, is also pictured below.

By 2032, the Light Rail extension will have been completed to further facilitate mass transport of spectators.






2018 Gold Coast Commonwealth Games - Coolangatta
Credit: Inside The Games







2000 Sydney Olympic Games - Bondi Beach
Credit: Awewards.com.au


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*More on the Beach Volleyball Venue*
Similar in size to the planned Brisbane 12,000 capacity Beach Volleyball Stadium at Broadbeach Park on the Gold Coast, although not quite as big, this is a look back at Sydney’s 10,000 capacity stadium and a witness to the party atmosphere in this venue for the gold medal match.

*Venue of Sydney 2000 - Gold Medal Match - Click here to view video*

Gold Medal winners Kerri Pottharst and Natalie Cook in front of 
a delirious home Olympics crowd on Bondi Beach.​








16 days to IOC vote on Brisbane 2032​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Olympic Venue Design*

Back on 2 March 2021, Queensland Premier Anastacia Palaszczuk officially opened the new Asia Pacific HQ of Olympic venue design firm ‘Populous’ in Brisbane.

This was widely reported at the time. 

Below is one of those reports.

Credit: Australasian Leisure Management:

Architects Populous Open New Asia Pacific Headquarters in Brisbane - ClicknHere to read more


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> I've disliked the huckster way the IOC has made various bid cities jump through hoops going back years, then cause so-called winners to overreact and so-called losers to be way too disappointed.
> 
> If I were a resident of Rio, and given what the 2016 OOC was all about and what it did, 5 years later I'd be really ticked off at them. I'd be irritated the same way kids are after Christmas morning when they've discovered the milk and cookies they left out for Santa were ignored by him and the gifts he left under the tree are lousy.
> 
> The IOC and its various organizing committees (bloated budgets, pay-to-play, poor decisionmaking, etc) have often been no better than the Grinch, the one who stole Christmas.


Thanks for sharing. Yes, it was an awful moment for the highly regarded and highly capable Chicago Bid to go out in the first round like they did. Then Madrid, also highly capable suffered on the world stage in the final announcement. Another stark example of why the whole system of Host selection was broken and had to change.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The New Approach to Future Host Elections

Shortly before COVID disrupted the world, IOC members took a decision that would ensure the future of the Olympic Games, even during the most challenging times.

In 2019 the IOC Session voted to adopt a new approach to electing Olympic hosts which would enable the Olympic Movement to be flexible, to sieze opportunities that are in the best interests of the athletes and other stakeholders and to focus attention on projects that ensure long-term benefits for local communities and reflect global priorities such as sustainability, gender equality, human rights and inclusion.

*Removal of the 7-year rule*
These changes introduced a new level of flexibility by removing the rule in the Olympic Charter that the Olympic Games should be hosted by a single city and that host elections should take place seven years before the Games in question.

*Cities, regions or countries can join together*
This means that cities, regions or countries can join together to use existing venues for sustainability reasons.

Credit: Future Host Commission Report - Brisbane 2032 - 10 June 2021​


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

that lausanne decission was perfidious, it introduced death of healthy biddding thru the backdoor that many didn‘t see. 
the option that was introduced to be triggered “just in case“ has suddenly become death star in hands of thomas blatter/infantino/darthvader bach. disgusting!


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> that lausanne decission was perfidious, it introduced death of healthy biddding thru the backdoor that many didn‘t see.
> the option that was introduced to be triggered “just in case“ has suddenly become death star in hands of thomas blatter/infantino/darthvader bach. disgusting!


A *conspiracy theory* right there.

Never ever ever do you give an example. Requested you multiple times -
but unfortunately, you never ever ever give an example of what you say.

You seem more intent on weaving in the Star Wars movies into your words than give actual examples of your conspiracy theory.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

IOC Rules were changed 2 years ago so that Summer Olympic Games can now only be held in July/August.

Here is the 2019 story from ”The Australian” reported on the IOC rule change:

*“The July/August Rule”*

Australia’s southern capitals ruled out of Olympics bids​
“Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Adelaide and every Australian region outside southeast Queensland has been told they are effectively barred from ever bidding for an Olympics following the International Olympic Committee’s decision to always hold the Summer Games in July-August.“

“The 1956 Melbourne Games were staged from November 22 to December 8 and the 2000 Sydney Olympics from September 15 to October 1, but this latest ruling means such Games can never happen again.”

Credit: The Australian - June 15, 2019


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

first, you posted article that must be paid for, thats agains principles of these boards
second, thats ridiculous, as if it were snowing in sydney in august! but who knows, clima changes and global warming might bring another ice age to nsw or victoria


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> first, you posted article that must be paid for, thats agains principles of these boards
> second, thats ridiculous, as if it were snowing in sydney in august! but who knows, clima changes and global warming might bring another ice age to nsw or victoria


Average Brisbane Weather July/August

Humid / Sub-tropical
July: Sunny, 20-23 degrees Celcius max, 10-12 degrees min
August: Sunny, 20-23 degrees Celcius max, 10-12 degrees min
Probability of Rain: 11%
*Perfect weather for the Olympics*


Sydney - cold and wet in July and August
2000 Olympics held in September (old rules)


Melbourne - colder and wetter than Sydney in July and August
1956 Olympics held in Nov/Dec (old rules)


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

ElvisBC said:


> first, you posted article that must be paid for, thats agains principles of these boards
> second, thats ridiculous, as if it were snowing in sydney in august! but who knows, clima changes and global warming might bring another ice age to nsw or victoria


Brisbane is in a warmer and sunnier sub-tropical climate which is 400 miles north of Sydney and nearly 1,000 miles north of Melbourne.

Queensland have for many years had a very succesful tourism slogan about their all-year round sunny weather:

*Queensland. Beautiful one day, perfect the next.*​
Here is an alternative media report about the new July/August rule which does not affect Brisbane but will badly affect Sydney or Brisbane if they want to bid in the future. This does not need a subscription and is free from Reuters:

*Why the Summer Olympics are held in July, August despite heat*

Credit: REUTERS - July 26, 2018 - Click here to read more


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> Yes, it was an awful moment for the highly regarded and highly capable Chicago Bid to go out in the first round like they did.



Personally, I didn't think it was that good of a bid, too much pie-in-the-sky about it. Plus, I know that Chicago politics are notoriously corrupt, so I thought the 2016 bid was a disaster in waiting. 

Before allowing the situation to reach the point it did in that city's Dealey Plaza, I wish the IOC had stepped in earlier and put a stop to the whole thing. There was also the circus of US presidential politics and US posturing, which contributed to the huckterish nature of that year.

I feel way better about Brisbane's bid than I did about Chicago's. Although I sort of wished Sydney had stepped up to the plate since I still think the IOC should have a list of regularly hosting cities and rotate the games among them (excepting Beijing, of course).


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> *Olympic Venue Design*
> 
> Back on 2 March 2021, Queensland Premier Anastacia Palaszczuk officially opened the new Asia Pacific HQ of Olympic venue design firm ‘Populous’ in Brisbane.



Please keep a close eye on the budget, 2032 Olympic Organizing committee. I realize that host committees tend to be like kids in the candy store when preparing for the Olympics. That's when potential problems and pitfalls may arise. See: Rio 2016. See: Tokyo 2020/2021.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> Personally, I didn't think it was that good of a bid, too much pie-in-the-sky about it. Plus, I know that Chicago politics are notoriously corrupt, so I thought the 2016 bid was a disaster in waiting.
> 
> Before allowing the situation to reach the point it did in that city's Dealey Plaza, I wish the IOC had stepped in earlier and put a stop to the whole thing. There was also the circus of US presidential politics and US posturing, which contributed to the huckterish nature of that year.
> 
> I feel way better about Brisbane's bid than I did about Chicago's. Although I sort of wished Sydney had stepped up to the plate since I still think the IOC should have a list of regularly hosting cities and rotate the games among them (excepting Beijing, of course).


Understood re Chicago.

Unfortunately Sydney and Melbourne are ruled out due to the new rule from 2018 which requires that the Summer Games can only be held in July/August which is winter at it’s worst, ie cold and wet in Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

californiadreams said:


> Please keep a close eye on the budget, 2032 Olympic Organizing committee. I realize that host committees tend to be like kids in the candy store when preparing for the Olympics. That's when potential problems and pitfalls may arise. See: Rio 2016. See: Tokyo 2020/2021.


The good news about that is that the Federal Government as part of the 50/50 funding deal, stipulated that an independent body be set up to remove political interface particularly from the State. This body will advise and control the purse strings to reduce any chance of over spending on unnecessary spending.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> which is winter at it’s worst, ie cold and wet in Sydney and Melbourne.



I tend to overlook that summer in the northern hemisphere is winter in the southern hemisphere. But the 2016 and 2000 games didn't seem to have a cold-weather vibe about them. Of course, Brazil's climate will be different from Australia's, much less parts of each country such as around Rio or Sydney/Melbourne. 

Your post made me look up a map of your country since I admit I'm sort of a geographical ignoramus when it comes to the southern hemisphere. I honesty didn't know that Brisbane is north of Sydney, which is north of Melbourne. The distance between the site of the 2000 games will be a bit more than 400 miles from the site of the 2032 games. Or a bit more than the distance from LA to SF. 

I know that the climate between northern and southern California can vary each winter, so Brisbane, when the north-south axis is flipped around, is closer to the equator just as LA is.

The 2000 Olympics were held from Sept 15 to October 1, and I read that affected TV ratings in North America and Europe. So Brisbane's bid has a leg up on the 2000 and 1956 games. The '56 games were held even later in the year, from November-December. Of course, way fewer people had TVs back then. So less viewership money was on the line.

As for time/hemisphere differences, I hope because the 2028 games have to cater to the large population of the US East Coast, that the organizers will be required to have their formal opening occur during the day, not the evening.

Olympic opening ceremonies originally were held during the day, not the evening, and sunlight tends to give off a more upbeat tone than the darkness of the night.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Fortitude said:


> to remove political interface particularly from the State.



Good. The head of the 2028 OOC, Casey Wasserman, has said that the Olympics need to be MORE political, not less. Although he was referring to non-money aspects of politics, in most instances when big money is involved, things become more political. And when more politics are involved, budgets often end up requiring more money. That's why I saw Chicago 2016, a very political city, as a nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> I tend to overlook that summer in the northern hemisphere is winter in the southern hemisphere. But the 2016 and 2000 games didn't seem to have a cold-weather vibe about them. Of course, Brazil's climate will be different from Australia's, much less parts of each country such as around Rio or Sydney/Melbourne.
> 
> Your post made me look up a map of your country since I admit I'm sort of a geographical ignoramus when it comes to the southern hemisphere. I honesty didn't know that Brisbane is north of Sydney, which is north of Melbourne. The distance between the site of the 2000 games will be a bit more than 400 miles from the site of the 2032 games. Or a bit more than the distance from LA to SF.
> 
> ...


Yes a good geographical analysis you did right there 👍

That’s right Brisbane’s sub-tropical climate in winter during July/August 400 miles north of Sydney is perfect for athletes and spectators.

The state’s very successful tourism slogan has long been:

*Queensland. Beautiful one day, perfect the next.*​
On opening ceremonies, I remember watching the beautiful 1984 Los Angeles Opening Ceremony on tv in bright sunshine and then transitioning into a gorgeous late afternoon glow as the 1932 Cauldron was ignited once again to celebrate LA’s second Olympics in just over 50 years.

Ceremonies these days tend to be at night more often than not due to the lighting effects, illuminated flying drones, modern animated fireworks and lots of projected animated images and performers with individual lights on their costumes on to the arena floor in the stadium. Then there is the dramatic effect of bright glow of the torchbear’s flame in the stadium relay leading to the Cauldron.

With the Opening and Closing Ceremonies in 2028 being at the high tech Sofi Stadium, both are likely to be at night as well. But it will be a stunning show in 2028 with all the creative talents of Hollywood once again behind it.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

In front of a packed home Olympics crowd,
Ian Thorpe at age 17 breaks his own world record
to win the mens 400m freestyle
gold medal at Sydney 2000. 

To watch the race click here

The games capacity was boosted to 17,000 at
Sydney Olympic Park Aquatic Centre.

The 2032 Swimming / Water Polo venue of
Brisbane Arena in the CBD will have a
more-than-adequate games capacity of 15,000.















​
















14 days to go
Brisbane 2032 - IOC Vote​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane Arena 2032 Venue*
Swimming / Water Polo

Watch the temporary pool *assembled in “1 minute”* for the 2007 World Swimming Championships at Rod Laver Arena

This type of temporary pool technology will be used at the
15,000 capacity Brisbane Arena in 2032.

Click here to view video









Credit: Melbourne 2007 Swimming Pool Build









Credit: Melbourne Olympic Parks


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

californiadreams said:


> I tend to overlook that summer in the northern hemisphere is winter in the southern hemisphere. But the 2016 and 2000 games didn't seem to have a cold-weather vibe about them. Of course, Brazil's climate will be different from Australia's, much less parts of each country such as around Rio or Sydney/Melbourne.
> 
> Your post made me look up a map of your country since I admit I'm sort of a geographical ignoramus when it comes to the southern hemisphere. I honesty didn't know that Brisbane is north of Sydney, which is north of Melbourne. The distance between the site of the 2000 games will be a bit more than 400 miles from the site of the 2032 games. Or a bit more than the distance from LA to SF.
> 
> ...


As a Brisbanite I can say that late July and early August us locals will be wearing jumpers at night. We are a hot humid climate most of the year. 13 or 14 ° C in the evening July/ August is coldish to us. While everyone else will be wearing t-shirts. 🤭


----------



## Cubey (May 26, 2019)

Brisbane’s latitude is 27 degrees south. For a USA comparison, Tampa Florida is the same north.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*One final hurdle for Brisbane Olympic bid*

July 7, 2021

*Today marks just two weeks until D-Day on the fate of the bid for a southeast Queensland 2032 Olympics with the International Olympic Committee set to vote on the proposal on July 21.*

A six-year odyssey will come down to just 45 minutes for Brisbane to secure Queensland’s Olympic dream.

Before the vote, Queensland’s bid will make one final 45-minute presentation to the IOC before a nerve-racking wait on a decision which could shape Queensland for an entire generation and deliver an $8b windfall to the state.

The bid needs 50 per cent of the vote from the 102-member IOC, but with several members unlikely to be in attendance, that could leave the fate of Brisbane in the hands of 48 delegates.

Brisbane’s bid has been given a dream runafter the IOC announced the city as the “preferred candidate”, but Australian Olympic Committee President John Coates said there was no room for complacency in the final two weeks of the campaign.

“This is the biggest prize in sport and you should never take that for granted,” he said.

“We’ve got to make the final presentation and make sure we address all the right issues.”

Mr Coates will join Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk and Brisbane Lord Mayor Adrian Schrinner for the presentation, while Prime Minister Scott Morrison will appear via videolink.

The Brisbane bid is in uncharted waters after the IOC made changes to the hosting process, ending the practice of intense lobbying between rival delegates.

The pandemic has given rise to more challenges, leading to some anxious moments in the final run to the finish line for hosting rights to the biggest event on the planet.

Queensland government modelling forecasts a 20-year windfall from hosting the Games, both in the decade before and decade following the event, with estimates of an $8.1b economic bonanza for Queensland and $17.6b across the country.

A Queensland Olympics, centred on the southeast but with venues across the state, would also create an estimated 123,000 jobs. 

The benefits to the state’s tourism industry could sustain the sector for a generation. 

Queensland Tourism Minister Stirling Hinchliffe said the potential benefits for Queensland would be “transformational”.

“We know the Games are likely to supercharge our COVID-19 Economic Recovery Plan,” he said.

“An Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2032 could also help accelerate the development of sporting and transport infrastructure for our growing State and boost international trade and tourism. 

“This is about delivering meaningful, lasting benefits for the community and putting Brisbane and Queensland on the world stage.”

Queensland Tourism Industry Council CEO Daniel Gschwind said winning the vote in two weeks would lead to a huge increase in exposure for the state which would translate into priceless promotion.

“Never has it been more important to fly the flag for our destination – it is a rallying cry for now and for the future and one we should all support,” he said.

“There could never be a bigger stage for Brisbane, Queensland and Australia to present itself in the best light possible.

“If Queensland is named to host of the 2032 Olympic Games – hosting the world – we’ll see an immediate spike in interest from prospective visitors.

“An announcement in Queensland’s favour would prompt millions of people right around the world to take an interest in Queensland.

“No amount of marketing spend can buy this kind of positive exposure.”

Sydney’s Olympics more than 20 years ago were credited with delivering an extra 1.6 million visitors each year and Brisbane bid officials will hope for similar success at a time when the coronavirus pandemic is likely to be a distant memory and international travel returns to pre-pandemic levels.

Tourism agencies across Queensland are believed to be already working on campaigns to launch a charm offensive if the state receives the green light in a fortnight.

Credit: The Courier Mail - by Jeremy Pierce - July 7 2021


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Minister for Sport to represent Australian Government in Tokyo*

Minister for Sport Richard Colbeck will travel to Tokyo as a representative of the Commonwealth ahead of the IOC decision regarding the Brisbane 2032 Olympics.

Source: Department of Health - 7 July 7, 2021


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Post deleted by user.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Day of the Opening Ceremony

*Melbourne, 22 November, 1956*
“The date of the opening ceremony, drew closer, Melbourne was gripped ever more tightly by Olympic fever. At 3pm the day before the opening ceremony, people began to line up outside the MCG gates. That night the city was paralysed by a quarter of a million people who had come to celebrate”. *Credit: The MCG

Sydney, 15 September, 2000 *
Of the party atmosphere, Channel 7 Olympics commentator Bruce Macavaney famously said in the Opening Ceremony coverage: “_they say there was a million people on the streets of Sydney last night_”.
Maybe not quite a million but the television coverage had an overhead shot of Samantha Riley holding the Olympic torch on top of one of the Sydney Opera House spires, surrounded by massive crowds right across to Circular Quay and the Sydney Harbour Bridge.

*Brisbane 2032, *get the Games on 21 July, and your turn is coming.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*IOC Session - Day 1 - Olympic Games 2032*
21 July 2021

Likely running sequence​
While this Vote on Brisbane will be the first single Host to voted on under the new rules, it’s very likely to follow a very similar sequence to the low key double-awarding of Paris 2024 and Los Angeles 2028 at the same IOC Session in 2017.

It was low key because it was a rubber-stamping exercise not a traditional, tense firece rivalry amid a dramatic build-up to the final announcement.

Review this 2017 IOC announcement on this official *Olympic Channel youtube video fully and freely available to the public:

Credit: *IOC Session - Day 1 - Olympic Games 2024 and 2028 

From that IOC Session in 2017, are strong clues as to how the Brisbane 2032 Session is likely to run, along these lines:


21 July 2021 - 138th IOC Session, Tokyo​

*IOC President Thomas Bach* invites the following two speakers to officially present the findings of the Future Host Commission - Brisbane 2032
*Kristin Kloster Aasen* - Chair Future Host Summer Commission
*Gilbert Felli* - Olympic Games Executive Director (possibly)
*Q&A*: IOC President Bach invites questions of the two speakers from IOC Members.
IOC President Bach Invites Presentation from Brisbane 2032 Team and advises the Session that following the Brisbane presentation that the Session will immediately proceed to the Vote.
*The Brisbane 2032 Presentation* will likely include video presentation/s and various speakers including the Premier of Queensland, the Mayor of Brisbane Adam Schrinner and the Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison via video.
*Pre-vote Procedures Briefing* - IOC President Bach thanks the Brisbane 2032 Team and others who have contributed. President Bach advises the Session that a Vote for Brisbane 2032 is proposed to be by a show of hands and asks if any IOC Member objects to this. If no objections, the IOC President reminds the Session that in accordance with the IOC’s conflict of interest policies that Australian members of the IOC cannot take part in the Vote. If there is a “tie”,the IOC President has the deciding vote. Brisbane is elected with support from 51% of votes indicated by a show of hands.
*The Vote* The IOC President invites by a show of hands by IOC Members to award Brisbane the 2032 Summer Games. Then asks if anyone is against to raise their hands, then asks if there are any abstensions.
*The Announcement*: IOC President will then either announce (a) that the vote is clearly passed and Brisbane is elected, or (b) if a majority vote is unclear, he will call for a count of hands, or (c) if it is abundantly clear that a majority are against Brisbane 2032, then IOC President is expected to announce that the Vote is not passed, Brisbane is not elected and returns to the Continuous Dialogue phase (where the other 2032 Bidders remain parked).
*Host Contract Signing*: If elected, the Brisbane 2032 team are invited to the stage to sign the 2032 Host Contract.


----------



## Masterpla (Jul 31, 2018)

AustralianFan said:


> *The Vote* The IOC President invites by a show of hands by IOC Members to award Brisbane the 2032 Summer Games. Then asks if anyone is against to raise their hands, then asks if there are any abstensions.


This is not a secret vote and the number of votes for and against will not be known
I do not like!!


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> On opening ceremonies, I remember watching the beautiful 1984 Los Angeles Opening Ceremony on tv in bright sunshine and then transitioning into a gorgeous late afternoon glow as the 1932 Cauldron was ignited once again to celebrate LA’s second Olympics in just over 50 years.
> 
> Ceremonies these days tend to be at night more often than not due to the lighting effects, illuminated flying drones, modern animated fireworks and lots of projected animated images and performers with individual lights on their costumes on to the arena floor in the stadium. Then there is the dramatic effect of bright glow of the torchbear’s flame in the stadium relay leading to the Cauldron.
> 
> With the Opening and Closing Ceremonies in 2028 being at the high tech Sofi Stadium, both are likely to be at night as well. But it will be a stunning show in 2028 with all the creative talents of Hollywood once again behind it.



Your optimism is good in today's era. However, for one thing, the atmosphere of an event is different at night than it is during the day. Sunshine creates a natural high that can't be duplicated with projection mapping and spotlights pointed here and there. That's one reason why Olympic openings over the past few decades have taken on a darker tone, both literally and figuratively.

SoFi is also way more fancy than LA's Coliseum, but I bet it will be less effective and come off as somehow flat or claustrophobic when 2028's opening is held. 

What's that saying? "Necessity is the mother of invention?" Sometimes necessity forces better outcomes on people and situations. Tha's an irony too that people into "bigger, flashier, costlier" tend not to care about. That's why I bet a lower budget for a Brisbane 2032 won't result in a less effective Olympics than what occurred with the over-budgeted 2012, 2016, 2020/2021 games, etc, much less those 2014 winter games held in Sochi.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Fortitude said:


> As a Brisbanite I can say that late July and early August us locals will be wearing jumpers at night. We are a hot humid climate most of the year. 13 or 14 ° C in the evening July/ August is coldish to us. While everyone else will be wearing t-shirts. 🤭



Athletes tend to prefer cooler rather than warmer weather. That's why the last Olympics in Tokyo, in 1964, were held in October, not the summer. Brisbane's climate is actually ideal for the so-called summer games.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

“Let’s party like it’s 2032” Coast to install big screen for live Olympics announcement

Gold Coasters will be able to come together next to watch live as the announcement is made on who will host the 2032 Olympics.

Credit: My.GC.com.au - June 22, 2021 - Click here to read


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

This diagram is publicly available from the IOC website and shows the new Host selection process.


----------



## Pendulums (Jul 13, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> If 2016 had good ceremonies, that would have helped too.


Personally I thought they were very good, and also one of the most appealing of all to re-watch. Yes, it didn't have TVs in every seat, a 1000-piece symphony orchestra, diamond-studded costumes. Who cares? Theatre is theatre. Sydney was joyful. Athens was graceful. Beijing was gigantic. London was quirky. Rio was warm, thoughtful, and sweet-natured. I'm sure Paris, LA, and Brisbane will follow suit with their own unique vibes.*

That Rio's producers accomplished such a spectacle in respect to the grave crises the country was facing, the slashed budgets, the onslaught of negativity from international media (which alone accounted for a share of problems the games had), the ceremony we got is a triumph in my view.

I've seen tons of posts from you (230 posts when I search "ceremony" by "californiadreams" in this subforum alone!), and my sampling was pretty relentless complaining about how dumb ceremonies are. When somebody talks like that about something so much, I tend to think it means they secretly like it and don't want to admit it. So prove me wrong, let's pretend it's 2014 and Rio's creative team was just fired for failing to come up with good ceremonies. Now californiadreams is in charge of the Opening. What would you have done different? It'd be nice to hear specific solutions instead of lazy shaming.

*I give Tokyo a free pass to do whatever the hell they want in 2 weeks, can't imagine how horrible planning for that has been.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Pendulums said:


> Personally I thought they were very good, and also one of the most appealing of all to re-watch. Yes, it didn't have TVs in every seat, a 1000-piece symphony orchestra, diamond-studded costumes. Who cares? Theatre is theatre. Sydney was joyful. Athens was graceful. Beijing was gigantic. London was quirky. Rio was warm, thoughtful, and sweet-natured.



By "1,000-piece orchestra," do you mean the London Symphony Orchestra in 2012? The ensemble the producer treated like a straight man when they had a British comedienne come out, pretend to play a piano with them, then sneeze into a snot rag? Then throw that snot rag on the ground? That was hilarious. I enjoyed 2012 a lot.

I also liked when Tom Brady's wife strolled out on the field in 2016 to the strains of "Girl from Ipanema." That was hot and sexy. But the producer regrettably didn't include a segment that catered to the GLBT. Maybe they should have had Gisele Bündchen come out dressed as a man wearing rainbow colors.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

Here is an update on viewing the presentation. Seven Network Australia (QLD) will be broadcasting the entire presentation and voting procedure. 4pm to 6m AEST. Seven news will begin at 6pm AEST and will reveal the final result during the broadcast.
The IOC U tube channel 2ill also broadcast the presentation and vote.


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

californiadreams said:


> By "1,000-piece orchestra," do you mean the London Symphony Orchestra in 2012? The ensemble the producer treated like a straight man when they had a British comedienne come out, pretend to play a piano with them, then sneeze into a snot rag? Then throw that snot rag on the ground? That was hilarious. I enjoyed 2012 a lot.
> 
> I also liked when Tom Brady's wife strolled out on the field in 2016 to the strains of "Girl from Ipanema." That was hot and sexy. But the producer regrettably didn't include a segment that catered to the GLBT. Maybe they should have had Gisele Bündchen come out dressed as a man wearing rainbow colors.


I liked the 2000 strong marching band at Sydney 2000.


----------



## Pendulums (Jul 13, 2021)

Fortitude said:


> I liked the 2000 strong marching band at Sydney 2000.


Hell yeah. For those who haven't seen it:


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Fortitude said:


> I liked the 2000 strong marching band at Sydney 2000.


Fortitude, yes I loved the 2000 Marching Band. I spent an arm and a leg to be at the Sydney Opening Ceremony, and the sound of that Band was thunderous, amazing!


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Premier will travel to Tokyo for final Olympics bid but won’t attend any events*

Queensland Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk will fly to Tokyo this weekend to make the final pitch for Brisbane’s 2032 Olympics bid but officials are taking “nothing for granted” when it comes to winning.

*Brisbane Times - Click here to read more - July 15, 2021*​


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane to hold live site as city prepares to be named 2032 Olympic Games host*

Brisbane will host a free outdoor live site on July 21 on the day the city will be named as the host of the 2032 Summer Olympic and Paralympics, as well as showing coverage of the 2020 Games from Tokyo.
The Queensland Government has confirmed a live site will be in place at Riverside Green in South Bank. 
*Credit*: Inside The Games - click here to read more - July 15, 2021


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Sunshine Coast Olympic Live Event*
The Sunshine Coast Council have announced an Olympic Live Event at the Kings Beach Amphitheatre on 21July from 4pm to 7.40pm. Sunshine Coast Council - Olympic Announcement Event - click here to learn more

*Gold Coast Olympic Live Site *
The Gold Coast City Council has announced an Olympic Live Site at Kurrawa Park from 4pm, 21 July:
My GC - Olympic Live Site - click here to learn more


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Pendulums said:


> Personally I thought they were very good, and also one of the most appealing of all to re-watch.



Your comment made me go looking for this. This opening was easily the best in Olympic history, rivaling 2012. I was really impressed when pick-up trucks entered the stadium:







The ceremony was produced by a guy with long-time ties to Hollywood, so he knew how to do things right. Brisbane will have a lot to live up to. I don't know how a smaller city in Australia can compete with something like the 1996 games.

Quite seriously, those games at least did make reportedly a small surplus. So it did achieve one of the three goals of budget, attendance, organizational skills. I believe it also still stands as the games with the highest attendance in Olympics history. But, okay, they weren't memorable. But that's just me. YMMV. Which shows the ironies and contradictions of all summer games.

Someone was also grumbling about less prominent cities hosting the games. But I feel better about Brisbane as host of an *athletic* event - not something like a host of a gathering of artists-painters or musicians - than I do about big-time cities like Tokyo or London. Or if the Olympic games were about presenting the world's best museum administrators or fashion models, then, yea, a city like Paris might be preferable. But, again, the Olympics are an *athletic* event and shouldn't be treated like a show for world travelers or travelogue filmmakers.


----------



## nick p (Jun 18, 2010)

the right thing to do by 2032 (hopefully the pandemic will be a memory) and the opportunity for Brisbane will be realised


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

californiadreams said:


> Your comment made me go looking for this. This opening was easily the best in Olympic history, rivaling 2012. I was really impressed when pick-up trucks entered the stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree. Me and my whole family all thought Atlanta opening ceremony was the lamest and most boring opening ever. We remember the pick up trucks doing circles to represent the rings. That's it. I thought the highlight of the entire games was the closing part where Sydney had 10 minutes at the end. Sorry, I might be biased but they were boring.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

as always, matter of taste
I also think atlanta opening was quite boring and unspectacular, but there are definitely enough people claiming the opposite

we like them, we do not like them, but we always watch them😁


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

californiadreams said:


> Your comment made me go looking for this. This opening was easily the best in Olympic history, rivaling 2012. I was really impressed when pick-up trucks entered the stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vote is not won yet but should they do, the Brisbane Olympics organisers will again, as with Sydney 2000, have a vast pool of Australian creative, entertainment and technical talents to draw upon to again produce in 2032 a massive and stunning Opening Ceremony for the ages.

Being the Games to open the New Millenium, and reignite the Olympic Movement after the corruption and bribes scandal that marred the Salt Lake City host selection, the Sydney 2000 Olympic Opening Ceremony set a new benchmark in scale, creative complexity, musicality and technical wizardy compared to the three previous Ceremonies Atlanta, Barcelona and Seoul.

Hollywood, Australia and the world has many Aussie creative talents and we know how to come together to create and put on an epic world beating show, don’t you worry.

Sydney was proclaimed as the “Best Olympic Games Ever” by the IOC President .

The world’s media and Sydney 2000 international visitors agreed and we threw a warm, welcoming party that went far outside this “athletic event” terminology that you speak of.

The Olympic Games are far far more than just an athletic event.

In bringing the world together for a festival of sport, it does so much more. It brings us together. We generally forget about differences in international borders, cultures, skin colour, religion while we mingle and enjoy being together in a sea of humanity.

Host countries have always and will always take every opportunity to showcase and promote their Host City, Region, State and Country to the World amidst this festival of sport. 

Olympic Hosts that do this well reap the econmic benefits of the Games for years to come. And so they should because staging an Olympic Games is not cheap, but thank goodness, they are getting much cheaper to stage.

Now back to us Aussies. We always to go above and beyond when we stage world events - and we have staged _many_. It’s never just about the event itself, we make it a whole package of warmth and fun experiences outside the event as well that will make you want to go back and tell your friends and family what a great time you had down under. 

We’ll do it again in at the Brisbane Games.

For some reason, Aussies are often under-estimated.

We don’t judge or compare ourselves to the rest of the world, how big a reputation our cities have against Paris, or London or New York.

We already know we are living in the best place on earth, right here and we’re very happy in that. We’ll welcome you and the world with open arms and our relaxed Aussie larrikin personalities will get into your sub-conscious and convince you, without you even realising it, why you are definitely coming back. Aussie Jedi mind-trick 😜

We love being the underdog and we looove stunning the world by putting on an extraordinary entertainment extravaganza , taking the world by surprise and taking the mickey out of ourselves at the same time


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Fortitude said:


> I have to disagree. Me and my whole family all thought Atlanta opening ceremony was the lamest and most boring opening ever.



LOL. I hope you realize much of that post was sarcasm. I take some personal interest in the 1996 games too because its opening was produced by a well-known entertainment figure based in LA. But what he did was a joke and embarrassment. Even more so since 1996 were the centennial games

If the 2028 Olympics end up as hack as 1996 was - and I can get into a time machine and affect the future - I'm going to try to get them cancelled. My confidence is already starting to dip because the head of the 2028 committee, Casey Wasserman, had said he wants the Olympics to become MORE political, not less. 

But Atlanta, unlike Rio, at least didn't incur a massive deficit and suffer from weak attendance. So it's still ahead of 2016. Also, the bombing in Atlanta's Centennial park wasn't a fault of the 1996 OOC, so that doesn't count.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

AustralianFan said:


> Host countries have always and will always take every opportunity to showcase and promote their Host City, Region, State and Country to the World amidst this festival of sport.



When it comes to the 2028 games, because LA/US has already hosted the summer games on three occasions, most recently in 1996, I want the local angle to be played down.

When the big-time city of London sold itself in 2012 as though it were some largely unknown burg, that came off as provincial, even cheesy, to me. It seemed more like a bad stereotype associated with corny Hollywood than something fitting the capital of the UK. If they go the same way, I'll feel the same way about Paris 2024, much less this year's Tokyo, if they follow a similar route.

Brisbane, however, can follow IOC guidelines in the template for openings. That city hasn't hosted before and they're less visible than certain other cities are. By contrast, I hope the 2028 games try something more international and that "LA/Hollywood/US" gets pushed to the background.


----------



## Canucklehead83 (Apr 28, 2020)

Here are my picks for each region and yes my bias is towards former Commonwealth Games Hosts except Durban was chosen to hold the 2022 games but you know didn't/won't. Birmingham will instead:
Africa: DURBAN*, Cape Town, Cairo, Nairobi, Dakar
Asia: Delhi, Doha, Istanbul, Baku, KUALA LUMPUR
America: EDMONTON, Havana, Buenos Aires, San Juan, Vancouver
Europa: Kiev, Seville, Stockholm, GLASGOW, 
Oceania: BRISBANE, Auckland, Perth, Adelaide, Christchurch...


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

One day to go. 
With the Queensland Government announcing a spectacular fireworks show tomorrow night launched from barges and buildings. It is most likely a done deal that Brisbane will host the 2032 Olympic games. More then 1 and a half tons will light up the skyline to celebrate this historical moment for Queensland.


----------



## californiadreams (Jun 23, 2015)

The mod of the 2020 Olympics thread has banned my posting there, and maybe this is one reason: When big money is on the line, people become very paranoid and indignant about unflattering, yet honest, opinions and discussions. I'll just say that Brisbane is fortunate to have several years to prepare for what can be a very rocky road leading to an Olympic games.










Toyota Withdraws Olympics Advertising In Japan; NBCU Says No Advertiser Has Canceled Olympics Plans In U.S. – Update


UPDATED with latest: NBCUniversal has responded to the news that Toyota has pulled its Olympics advertising in Japan, where the majority of the country doesn’t want to host the Games mid-pand…




deadline.com


----------



## Fortitude (Jul 9, 2020)

24 Hours exactly to go.
BRISBANE 2032.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Thanks to Elevenn for finding this  the IOC Agenda for today:


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*The Games winner is ... Brisbane and state hold breath for 2032 Olympic nod*

The declaration of Brisbane as host of the 2032 Olympics would be a “welcome reminder there is a future” amid ongoing COVID-19 concerns across the state and country, Queensland’s tourism industry boss says.

*Credit: Brisbane Times - Click here to read this story - 21 July, 2021*


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane Olympics announcement hours away*

Brisbane could find out they are the host of the 2032 Olympics after one final pitch to officials from Annastacia Palaszczuk.


*Credit: Brisbane Times - Click here to read this story - 21 July, 2021*


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Just in on twitter from Brisbane Lord Mayor Adrian Schrinner:








*


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

CLICK HERE FOR:

*IOC LIVE SESSION VIEWING LINK - IOC TUBE Channel*


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The Olympic Rings are aligning for Brisbane.

History is about to be made.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Australian IOC Members, as per normal procedure, not allowed to vote.



Vote opened at 6.20pm AEST


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Vote closed at 6.22pm AEST


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Re-setting the stage for the Announcement very shortly.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Congratulations Brisbane!
I didn't even think it was a chance a year ago.
I look forward to seeing the final designs for the venues and in particular Brisbane Live getting construction under way.

Who's gonna light the cauldron?
Wally Lewis, Alan Border, "Rabbit" Bartholomew?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Wahoo my home town!


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I picked the right time to move to the Sunshine Coast - so happy to be part of this historic moment … congratulations SEQ


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Huge win for Brisbane 2032:

YES 72

NO 5

Abstensions 3


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Ted O’Brien Named as Special Envoy for Brisbane 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games* - 6 September 2021


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*As 2032 looms, 20 years ago this week the Goodwill Games drew to a close* - 5 Sep21 - Inside the Games


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane predicted to enjoy property boom after city awarded 2032 Olympics* - 6 Sep21


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane predicted to enjoy property boom after city awarded 2032 Olympics* - 6 Sep21


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Metro works set to change CBD traffic as council clarifies late-2024 finish* - 7 Sep21 - Brisbane Times


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

asdfg said:


> I guess most of us know the B1M - they've just done a new feature on Brisbane 2032.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*CROSS RIVER Rail* - click to view - Construction Update


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

“Buy Queensland”

Backing Queensland businesses to go for Olympic gold - 5 Sep21


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Calls to move Australian Institute of Sport to Brisbane - 23 Aug-21 - Canberra Times


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Billion-dollar Gabba redevelopment that 'almost lost' 2032 Games bid at heart of new Olympics funding fight *- 11 Sep21 - ABC News Australia


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*2032 Olympics: Cairns' focus shifts towards training hub, unearthing local athletes* - 7 Sep21 - Tropic Now


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Gabba demolition announcement almost ruined 2032 bid, claims politician* - 11 Sep21 - Inside The Games


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Mass screening security measures to be implemented at Brisbane 2032 Olympic Games* - 14 Aug21 - Skynews


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Olympic gold medallist to become voice of Brisbane 2032 athletes* - 14 Sep21 - Heraldsun

Another member has been named for Brisbane’s 2032 Olympics organising committee following a resounding vote of athletes.

Note: this is a subscription article.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Bronte Barratt elected to Brisbane 2032 Organising Committee as Olympic athlete representative - *14 Sep21 - AOC


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

nathandavid88 said:


> A slice of the Olympics pie for Toowoomba:
> 
> *State Government to renovate Clive Berghofer Stadium in Toowoomba for football at 2032 Olympic Games*
> _The State Government has confirmed it will turn a Toowoomba sporting venue into a 20,000-seat stadium for the Olympic Games. But local leaders are wanting more than just one event.
> ...


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Queensland businesses urged to work with Government to make use of Brisbane 203*2 - 16 Sep21 - Inside The Games


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Lang moves into Queensland Government Architect role* - 17Sep21 - Architecture & Design

“The Queensland Government has appointed its first female into the role of QLD Government Architect, with Leah Lang assuming the role.”

“Formerly holding the role of Gold Coast City Architect, Lang guided much of the infrastructure for the 2018 Commonwealth Games. Lang will play a role in devising much of the river city’s projects in the lead up to the Brisbane Olympic Games in 2032.”


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*With Brisbane 2032, the Games return to the country that loves sport*

TOKYO - The Brisbane Games guarantee one thing: if 2032 does not surprise the world with a new pandemic or similar catastrophe, the stands will be packed with people who understand and love sport. Few countries are as sporty and as athletic as Australia, that huge island that will host the Olympic Games for the third time in history.

Besides Melbourne 56, the memory of Sydney 2000 is the great parameter. Those days between September 15 and October 1 -the end of winter and the beginning of spring in the southern hemisphere- bring back the memory of Australian pop-rock delightfully bursting from the speakers in the huge, sunny, windy and often cool Olympic Park.











*Click to read more *- With Brisbane 2032, the Games return to the country that loves sport - Around The Rings


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Brisbane Olympics 2032: Good or bad for the economy?* - 21 Sep21 - Live Wire Markets


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Sports capital of Australia: AOC confirms shift to Brisbane* - 21Sep21 - The Courier Mail - _subscription article_

“Hot on the heels of the Australian Institute of Sport and others, the Australian Olympic Committee has confirmed it will make itself at home in the River City ahead of the 2032 Games.”


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*AusCycling’s Journey To Brisbane 2032* - 21Sep21 - Ministry of Sport


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Australia: E-Alert: Beyond COVID-19 – The 2032 Olympic Games in South-east Queensland* - 19Sep21 - Mondaq


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*On Solid Ground: Jean-Pol Bouharmont* - 23Sep21 - CEO Magazine
“The economic prospects of Brisbane’s role as host city of the 2032 Olympics are tantalising for the state capital’s rapidly growing population and also for the many organisations that could reasonably expect to see a boost in business as the world comes here to visit and participate.”


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Queensland cruising industry could be restarted as state records local case* - 23Sep21 - Brisbane Times

“Queensland’s Premier has held a press conference in the virtually unused Brisbane International Cruise Terminal to announce that the state’s shut-down cruising industry could be brought back to life.”
“Annastacia Palaszczuk announced on Thursday the terminal, in Pinkenba near the airport, would host a new vaccination centre, which would open seven days a week and cater particularly to port, airline and other employees of industries in the area, although it would also be open to the public.”


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*2032 BRISBANE QUESTIONNAIRE RESPONSE* - _Click here to read_ - May 2021


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Time-lapse video of the temporary competition pool installation for the US Olympic Swimming Trials earlier this year at the CHI Center in Omaha, Nebraska.

This same technology will be used at the 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games in the new Brisbane Arena.

>> *Click here to view Time Lapse video* <<


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*AusCycling aims to represent all disciplines during "critical" Brisbane 2032 build-up* - 30Sep21 - Inside The Games


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Premier’s vision for Queensland to become ‘clean energy superpower’ ahead of 2032 Olympics* - 30Sep21 - The Courier Mail


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*All eyes on Brisbane, but NRL grand final still just a dress rehearsal* - 2Oct21 - _Brisbane Times_


*Brisbane Organising Committee for the Olympic Games*: this month Premier Anasatcia Palaszczuk will introduce legislation in State Parliament to set up BOCOG.
In just over decade from now, Brisbane will host the 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games
“Not since Barcelona in 1992 has an Olympic host been better able to capitalise on hosting a Games,” Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk reminded everyone in her State of the State address on Thursday.
The multibillion-dollar City Deal between all levels of government needs to be sorted out.
All projects supporting the Games need to be identified, chosen, designed, approved, re-examined, tendered, built and tested.
Decisions on the Gabba upgrade need to made, along with the fast rail proposal after a lukewarm reception so far.
Brisbane City Council: Its Brisbane Metro megabus project might link to Brisbane Airport with its new international terminal by the time the Olympics roll around.
The Queensland government’s underground Cross River Rail project will better link the coasts and provide improved links to Brisbane sports and entertainment venues, although how much remains a matter of contention.
Transport Minister Mark Bailey said, in the first instance, it would make catching buses and trains to Olympic venues easier
“Commuters catching the train will be able to get from the CBD to the main Olympics stadium at the Gabba in less than five minutes, or get out of the Roma Street underground and head to the Brisbane Olympics venue that will be built in that precinct for the Games,” Mr Bailey said.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Calls grow for Townsville to be given significant events for 2032 Olympics* - 2Oct21 - The Courier Mail - (_subscription required_)


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Queensland Premier announces herself as Minister for the 2032 Olympics* - 7Oct21 - Brisbane Times

Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk will be the minister for the 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games.

New ministerial roles were announced on Thursday at Government House, as the state government said there was “no time to waste” in preparing for the Games.

Deputy Premier Steven Miles will be the Minister Assisting the Premier on Olympics Infrastructure.

Treasurer Cameron Dick will be Minister for Trade and Investment, while Tourism Minister Stirling Hinchliffe will be the Minister Assisting the Premier on Olympics and Paralympics Sport and Engagement.

“Hosting the 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games will be the biggest single transformational project in Queensland’s history,” Ms Palaszczuk said.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Coventry to chair IOC Coordination Commission for Brisbane 2032* - 7Oct21 - Inside The Games








Kirsty Coventry has been appointed to chair the International Olympic Committee Coordination Commission for Brisbane 2032.

The Zimbabwean swimmer is a seven-time Olympic medallist and became a full IOC member at the organisation's Session in Tokyo in July, coinciding with her term as chair of the IOC Athletes' Commission coming to an end


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Key positions so far:

*International Olympic Committee*

Chair of Brisbane 2032 Coordination Commission: Kirsty Coventry
*Brisbane Organising Committee for the Olympic and Paralympic Games*

Chair: ?
*Brisbane 2032 Olympic Infrastructure Coordination Authority*

Chair: ?
*Queensland Government*

Minister for the Olympics: Premier Anastacia Paluszczuk
Minister Assisting the Premier on Olympics Infrastructure: Deputy Premier Steven Miles
Minister Assisting the Premier on Olympics and Paralympics Sport and Engagement: Treasurer Cameron Dick
*Australian Government*:

Special Envoy for the Brisbane 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games: Ted O’Brien MP
* Brisbane City Council*

Lord Mayor Adam Schrinner
*Gold Coast City Council*

Mayor Tom Tate
*Sunshine Coast Council*

Mayor Mark Jamieson


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*BOCOG* - *Brisbane Organising Committee for the Olympic/Paralympic Games:*

Unmasked: The Committee who will steer Brisbane 2032* -* 8Oct21 - The Courier Mail

Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk are each set to select four people while another five will be selected by the Minister, including one person who must be of Aboriginal or Torres Strait Islander descent.
Lord Mayor Adrian Schrinner will sit on the board and name one representative to join him.
Former Olympian Bronte Barratt is confirmed for the Brisbane 2032 organising committee and will be joined by sporting powerbrokers from around Australia and the world.
Sporting powerbrokers from Australia and around the world will be among 22 directors tasked with planning and delivering Brisbane’s 2032 Olympic Games.
The International Olympic Committee will nominate a representative while the President and CEO of the Australian Olympic Committee will also be appointed.
The president of the organising committee will be recommended by the state government.
However, the president must be nominated only after consultation with Brisbane City Council, the AOC, Paralympics Australia and received written consent” from the Commonwealth Government.
The board will then be responsible for selecting a chief executive officer.
Up to five vice presidents could also be appointed.
A vice president must be one of the eight nominations made by the Prime Minister or Premier, the AOC or Paralympics Australia presidents or Lord Mayor.
The state government is expected to introduce legislation establishing the Brisbane Organising Committee for the Olympic Games (BOCOG) as early as next week.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

2032 Brisbane Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games |...


Ive been pondering this for a while.. and that thread in the sports forum about Australia's next olympics stated the next would probably be in Brisbane (or Melbourne again) So.. When would we be likely to bid successfully? Id say for the 2028 olympics? And if we hosted them... - What upgrades...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

2032 Brisbane Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games |...


Equestrian / Freestyle BMX events close to Brisbane centre - Victoria Park and Showgrounds It’s incredibly exciting that the Brisbane 2032 Olympic and Paralympic equestrian events and BMX freestyle will be very close to Brisbane’s centre (3.4 kms by road). Victoria Park for Cross Country...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

2032 Brisbane Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games |...


Equestrian / Freestyle BMX events close to Brisbane centre - Victoria Park and Showgrounds It’s incredibly exciting that the Brisbane 2032 Olympic and Paralympic equestrian events and BMX freestyle will be very close to Brisbane’s centre (3.4 kms by road). Victoria Park for Cross Country...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The issue I want to start with is: The Gabba's reboot for the 2032 Olympics raises the issue of the future of the Queenland Sports and Athletics Centre. Could it be demolished for an extension of Mt. Gravatt Cemetery to the north of it? Although a plan like that may be impeded by the existence of a new Queensland State Netball Centre (which opened in 2019) to the stadium's east. _That_ one isn't currently slated to be a venue of the 2032 Olympics.

Theoretically, The Gabba ultimately could be the new Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre.


----------



## timothy horions (Apr 27, 2021)

waarom renoveren ze de queensland sports & athletics centre niet tot een olympische stadion met 60.000 toeschouwers


----------

